# The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos



## al-Hasani

I will mainly post photos from the Arabian Peninsula but also from the remaining Arab world.










































*List of Arabic dialects:*







*Area*
Total area 13,333,296 km2

*Population*
2012 estimate 400,652,486

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## W.11

then why individual thread when you already planned to create the arab world threaD?

it doesn't make sense bro


----------



## al-Hasani

W.11 said:


> then why individual thread when you already planned to create the arab world threaD?
> 
> it doesn't make sense bro



Not sure what you are trying to say bro? Planned what?

Anyway let's get started with the photos.

*Yemen:*




Yemen Felletti 33_00 by alfredo_felletti, on Flickr




yemen - sana'a by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




Yemen, Socotra Beach by Hoops&amp;Yooyo, on Flickr




landscape of beautiful Yemen  by Life Spirit, on Flickr




Wadi Doan. Hadramawt region, South Yemen by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr




Grand-Canyon-Village atop the rock by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
14


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*




Wadi Doan in Shibam, Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Shibam - Yemen by peterpeers - home alone, on Flickr




traditional yemeni house in al hajjarah, mountain haraz, yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




Yemen 091 by Zinaida M., on Flickr




6 by Andy Sudeten, on Flickr




swimming pool in natural rock at homhill, Soqotra Island, UNESCO, yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*




Far Away ~ Socotra Island, Yemen by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr




beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




Unfolding pure beautiness  by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr




Wadi Ayhaft, Haggier Mountains by twiga_swala, on Flickr




YEMEN | MUKALLA by Sallam, on Flickr




Dar Al Hajar, Wadi Dhahr, Yemen by yeowatzup, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*




beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




gun man and the beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




Bab ul Yemen, Sana'a by twiga_swala, on Flickr




Aden, Yemen by Donna's eye, on Flickr




yemen by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




Hug Cave-soqotra island-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*




Yemen: Lever du jour sur le désert du Rub al khali. by claude gourlay, on Flickr




Soqotra168 by Alex Martin Ros, on Flickr




Dracaena cinnabari Woodland in Firmhim by Edoardo Scepi, on Flickr




landscape wadi dirhir-dixam plateau, soqotra island, yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




Seiyun, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Manakha &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1582;&#1577; by Zakaria Alaya, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*




img670 by Mark Schlegel, on Flickr




Qalansia, Socotra, Yemen by red_ink, on Flickr




yemen - ipp by mohamed Al bakri, on Flickr




yemen by mohamed Al bakri, on Flickr




the sultan's palace in the night-Seiyun-hadramawt-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




yemen-old sana'a city-&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;-&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*





&#1573;&#1591;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1584;&#1610; &#1593;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; - &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; by Jawad &#1580;&#1600; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610; &#1600;&#1600;&#1600;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; Roumi, on Flickr









Al Ula mountains &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575; - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr




Madain Saleh view - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*

3 of the over 1200 Saudi Arabian islands:
















*UAE:*




Gulf Sunset by ashmieke, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:*




Dubai, UAE by COMBOBeds, on Flickr




Sheikh Zayed Mosque by marin.tomic, on Flickr




Sandy Beach Resort, UAE by jezingham, on Flickr








Dubai Skyline from Jumeria Rotana Hotel por Miles S., en Flickr




DSC_7450.jpg by Francesco Crippa, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Which is the most naturally beautiful Arab country ?


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*




Nizwa fort and mosque - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Ittien 2 salalah by Shark.shanfari, on Flickr




Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr




Salalah Khareef Season 2012 by Pravi's eyes reflection, on Flickr




Six Senses Zighy Bay  by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




Hosn Castle Samail Oman by joaoleitao, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*




salalah beach by southwood, on Flickr




Muscat Hills Golf Course by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




Oman, Jabrin, Jabrin Castle by MY2200, on Flickr




Shangri-La Barr Al Jissah Resort &amp; Spa - Muscat, Sultanate of Oman by Alexander R. Yee, on Flickr




Balad Sayt, Oman by monchoparis, on Flickr




Balad Sayt by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mitro

Very nice thread Good job OP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Czar786 said:


> Very nice thread Good job OP



You are welcome.

*Jordan:*




Aqaba fort by Stephan Alberola, on Flickr




Aqaba beach, Jordan by Kristel Van Loock, on Flickr





Wadi Rum in Jordan - March 2012 by SaffyH - Uploading Iceland Photo's, on Flickr




The Treasury at Petra, Jordan by kokorokoko, on Flickr




jordan petra by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr




Amman by ibiss, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*




Wadi Shab - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Adgharin Waterfalls, Shihait, Taqah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr




Salalah Beauty by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr




Salalah Beauty by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr




Storm at the Beach of the hotel by gisela gerson lohman-braun, on Flickr




Crown Plaza Beach in Salalah, Oman by TravellingMiles, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*




&#1573;&#1606; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1585;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1610;&#1588;&#1578;&#1575;&#1602; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1580; .. &#1602;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610; &#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1605;&#1610;&#1578; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1608;&#1602; by Arwa Suliman1, on Flickr




Old Jeddah by BA&amp;AA, on Flickr




Mount by M.Moshebah, on Flickr




Kabah, Masjid Al Haram by Kashmirikhan!, on Flickr




Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*




Shaat, Rakhyout, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr




Rakhyout, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr




Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr




Gogub, Salalah, Dhofar  by Shanfari.net, on Flickr










Infinity pool at the Al Bustan Palace by Jari Kurittu, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Qatar:*




Ras Abu shirt beach by A.Alwosaibie, on Flickr




&#1602;&#1604;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1577; - &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1608;&#1581;&#1577; &#1602;&#1591;&#1585; Al Zubarah Fortress DOHA - QATAR by Hanoverian, on Flickr




Eid Mubarak &#8230; by Egy Sioux, on Flickr



Untitled by Jerzil, on Flickr




Doha 2013 by ryankasper, on Flickr




Flamingos fly by jahrock91, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Qatar:*




Arabian Woodworks by michaelgerardceralde&#8482;, on Flickr




Sealine Beach Resort by Brian Candy, on Flickr




Souq Waqif in Doha by -LucaM- Photography WWW.LUCAMOGLIA.IT, on Flickr

*Yemen:*




the-capital-of-yemen-view-on-the-old-city-from-roof-1600x1070 by sultanalfajr, on Flickr




Yemen, Al-Hoteib by Hoops&amp;Yooyo, on Flickr




Yemen by Hoops&amp;Yooyo, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Kuwait:*




KUWAIT by ELManCHesTarawi, on Flickr




Kuwait by CamelKW, on Flickr

*UAE:*




Paseo por las nubes by Jolochito, on Flickr




Emirate of Fujairah / Oasis of Bithna by Romeo Heger, on Flickr

*Bahrain:*




Bahrain Fort by hqasem, on Flickr

*Yemen:*




Ibb - Yemen by abbas mteirek, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*





















*Bahrain:*




Pigeon on the minarate by heshaaam, on Flickr

*Oman:*




Al Bustan Palace by alun w, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Kuwait:*




Kuwait Landscape by ArloMagicMan, on Flickr

*Yemen:*




YEMEN-10055 by sultanalfajr, on Flickr




200612_Yemen-98 by Ai@ce, on Flickr

*UAE:*











*Oman:*




Beautiful Mutrah in Muscat Oman by stevefenech, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*




200612_Yemen-307 by Ai@ce, on Flickr




200612_Yemen-303 by Ai@ce, on Flickr




Yemen by .m.a.r., on Flickr




Vally of Life by Abdulellah, on Flickr




Blessed with Life, Man &amp; Nature .. Yemen, Ibb by Abdulellah, on Flickr

*Saudi Arabia:*




ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*




Bilad Sayt village - Oman 1995 by Frederic Noel, on Flickr




the sultanate of oman by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr

*Saudi Arabia:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Qatar:*




Souq Traffic Police by p_dude, on Flickr

*Jordan:*




Jordan - Petra by M Majakovskij, on Flickr




Jordan, Petra by Magda Ferdyn-Bogdalska, on Flickr




Petra, Jordan by jason_harman, on Flickr




Petra by sharnik, on Flickr




Petra by sharnik, on Flickr




Petra people by sharnik, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*




mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni-burra mountain-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




thula the traditional village yemeni in mountain haraz-unesco-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




beautiful terraces in the mountains the road to Taizz-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




view of the high old palaces with the yemenistyle in Sana'a, yemen, by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni near manakha-mountain haraz-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




jiblah-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni-burra mountain-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*




Al Mahweet mountains by semperidem 2007, on Flickr




mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni-burra mountain-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




terraces near Manakha-Haraz Mountains-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




Green Ibb by Abdul-Rahman Salah, on Flickr




Yemeni farmer walking amongst his terraced tea crop by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Socotra Island - a man walks along Shouab beach by sadaiche (Peter Franc), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*




Hababah village cistern, Yemen by James Thurley, on Flickr




Views over Yemen (Part 2) by James Thurley, on Flickr

*Oman:*




Hajar mountains by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr

*Saudi Arabia:*




&#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1583;&#1610;-&#1610;&#1606;&#1576;&#1593; 2 by asim mawwad -&#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605; &#1605;&#1593;&#1608;&#1590;, on Flickr




Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Qatar:*











*Oman:*











*UAE:*




Dubai from the Palm by robert.rosenthall, on Flickr




Dubai Shoreline by CAaverallPhoto, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*




Muttrah by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr




Yiti by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr




Wadi Shab by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr




Sahalnout, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr

*Saudi Arabia:*




Farasan island - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




&#1601;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; by jazan2013, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*




Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr




Farasan Is cruise by Arthur Anker, on Flickr




&#1571;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1577; &#1593;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; &#1576;&#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1578;&#1603; by Thamer Al-Thumairy, on Flickr

*Bahrain:*




Bahrain Fort or Portuguese Port, Bahrain by Abe World!, on Flickr




Souq Bab Al Bahrain by BertoUCF, on Flickr

*UAE:*




Qasr al Sarab Desert Resort by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

*To be continued tomorrow (maybe).*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Libya:*




Cyrene_034 by rick.gilbert, on Flickr




IMG_182 cyrene libya by colinscott, on Flickr




north african cruise-IMG_201 cyrene libya by colinscott, on Flickr




Ghadames old town panorama, Libya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Libya Leptis Magna 040 by Elli Pirelli, on Flickr




Sabratha Amphitheatre by bileu, on Flickr




Libya_4985_Tadrart_Acacus_Luca_Galuzzi_2007 by mlipyan, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Libya:*




Umm El-Ma'a Oasis Lake ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr




Umm al-Maa Lake, Ubari, Libya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




*LIBYA*_* by AbuSalah4you, on Flickr




*LIBYA*_* by AbuSalah4you, on Flickr




Libya by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr

The great Libyan and Arab hero Umar al-Mukhtar:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FCPX

Great pics! Yemen in particular is beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Mount Lebanon by rabiem22, on Flickr




Hasroun Lebanon by Jim Hanna, on Flickr




The monastery of St Antonios the Great, Khozhaya by Jim Hanna, on Flickr




Green Against White by rabiem22, on Flickr




Panoramic Byblos by zerega, on Flickr

Byblos - thought of as the oldest continuously inhabited city in the world. In general the area of what is now Lebanon is one of the oldest Semitic regions in the world. Phoenicians (one of the many great ancient Semitic cultures) arose in what is now Lebanon.




Skiing Lebanon by Islam IS your fate, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Faraya-Ski by Bassiavet, on Flickr




Beiteddine by Bassiavet, on Flickr




Beiteddine by Bassiavet, on Flickr




Lebanon - Tyre by mcyellen75, on Flickr




Ruins of Monastery, Qadisha Valley, Lebanon by Melissa Wall, on Flickr




Qadisha Valley, Lebanon by Melissa Wall, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Above Beirut by error 4o4 found, on Flickr




Mt. St Elie, Hadchit - Bcharre - North Lebanon by Christy Makradis (BS '12) by WAAAUB - AUB Alumni, on Flickr




Beirut 2013-2855 by sarahtoo, on Flickr Jounieh




Byblos by GeorgesDaya, on Flickr




Biblos - Lebanon by Dani_B_, on Flickr




146 by INIMOD, on Flickr




Downtown Beirut by Aron Henrikson, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*PALESTINE:*




[/URL]
&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577;: 412&#1607;&#1600; - 1021&#1605; by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr




Celebrations UN Bid, Ramallah, Nov 2012 by gri_mm, on Flickr

The Mosque of Prophet Ibrahim (AS) in Hebron, Palestine:




Ibrahimi Mosque by hanming_huang, on Flickr




Ibrahimi Mosque by hanming_huang, on Flickr

Al-Aqsa capital of Palestine and the Al-Aqsa Mosque:




&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr




La Coupole (Dôme) al Arwah by MUQADDASI, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

If something happens to the Arabian Peninsula,its your fault al-Hasani.
With all these beautifull pictures someone might be tempted to take it over(myself, @Hyperion)and devide the countries.
Oman and Yemen are very beautifull(both mine).
Just saying,cant trust people or countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

T-123456 said:


> If something happens to the Arabian Peninsula,its your fault al-Hasani.
> With all these beautifull pictures someone might be tempted to take it over(myself, @Hyperion)and devide the countries.
> Oman and Yemen are very beautifull(both mine).
> Just saying,cant trust people or countries.



Yemen will be safe.

*PALESTINE:*




jerusalem by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr




Al-Aqsa (Inside - 1) by usaid.d800, on Flickr




Al-Aqsa (Inside - 5) by usaid.d800, on Flickr




IMG_2060 by clement.larrive, on Flickr




drapeau palestine by solidaire31, on Flickr




The Palestinians - 1880 by intasko, on Flickr




Palestine, 60 years of colonization by intasko, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*




Tunis - medina by WomEOS, on Flickr




Tunis - La Marsa beach by WomEOS, on Flickr




Café des délices, Sidi Bou Saïd, Tunisia by Pierre Lesage, on Flickr




Port of Sidi Bou Said by usaid.d800, on Flickr

*Carthage ancient Phoenician (Semitic) settlement:*




carthage by henrik_hallgren, on Flickr




Carthage, Tunisia by MrLo37, on Flickr

*To be continued sometime later*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

al-Hasani said:


> @Jungibaaz
> 
> Thank you!



No problem matey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Egypt:
*


Egypt - Caravan at Pyramids of Giza – Famous landmark – One of Seven Wonders of the Ancient World by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr



Egypt - Balloon Flight over Ramesseum in Luxor&#x27;s West Bank by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr



&quot;How long are we going to live in this injustice?&quot; Egypt&#x27;s Christians caught between sectarian attacks and state inaction by sergioesse, on Flickr



Temple of Karnak at the Holy See (Egypt) by dorena-wm, on Flickr



old_cairo-HDR by shamoussa, on Flickr

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Wow I didn't know Arabia is so beautiful!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NP-complete

This thread reminds me of this beautiful Sher (two lines in urdu poetry that rhyme) of Iqbal,





In the flower-bed, Rose is waiting from long time
The Color from Arabs' blood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Egypt:*



Egypt by ANTONAMON, on Flickr



EGYPT by BoazImages, on Flickr



Egypt-10C-040 - Temple of Hathor by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Egypt-10C-037 by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr





Saint Catherine Monastery by Quing Obillos, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Iraq:
*


Abu Dulaf, Iraq by Scott &quot;Mazhude&quot; Michaud, on Flickr



The Palace - ( An Najaf - Iraq) by Hussain Isa, on Flickr



Prigilms by Hussain Isa, on Flickr



Shrine of Husayn ibn ‘Alī, Karbala, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr



MMA - Nimrud Palace, 9th Century BCE IMG_1410a by Lanterna, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Iraq:*








Babylon ، بـــابل by Mustafa Saad ( مصطفى سعد ), on Flickr
××












Ziggurat at Ur by jmcfall, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

NP-complete said:


> This thread reminds me of this beautiful Sher (two lines in urdu poetry that rhyme) of Iqbal,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the flower-bed, Rose is waiting from long time
> The Color from Arabs' blood



Please elaborate. I am tired.

*Morocco: *(one of my favorite Arab countries). Insha'Allah I will marry an Moroccan lady one day.



The other side of Rabat - Morocco by PhotoGSuS, on Flickr



Marrakech Walls by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr







Fes. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr



Bab Mansour in Meknes , Morocco (Unesco world heritage) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*





*1 out of 12 World UNESCO Heritage Sites in Morocco alone:
*


Aït Benhaddou. Morocco. by elsa11, on Flickr






The Almedina of Fez was declared UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1981. MARROCOS



Chaouen Panoramic View 02 by nachetz, on Flickr



Casbah des Artes, Agdz, Morocco by Michael Layefsky, on Flickr

I will get back to Morocco another time. So much beauty to post from the vast Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:
*
*

Drying coffee - yemen by World of Coffee Rimini, on Flickr



Jibla, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Haraz Mtns, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr








Socotra by Sami T, on Flickr*​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:






Muscat Beach by cayman simon, on Flickr






Oman 09 by toni.p, on Flickr





Infinity pool at the Al Bustan Palace by Jari Kurittu, on Flickr





​





Beautiful Mutrah in Muscat Oman by stevefenech, on Flickr​





Ghiadh, Rakhyout, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr​*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*




Yemen - Sana - San&#x27;a - Sanaa - Sana&#x27;a - The most fascinating capital in the Arab world by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr




Yemen - Blue hour over Historical and Traditional City Center of Sanaa by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr




Yemen - Evening at Bab Al-Yemen Gate in Sanaa by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr





Yemen - Early Morning in Sayun by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr



Socotra by Sami T, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*KSA:






























*
That's it for today from the Arab world!

@Hazzy997 @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Dino R. @FARSOLDIER 

Palestine, Egypt, Morocco and other Arab countries are included. Feel free to check this thread out and contribute if you want to. This thread will probably surprise yourself let alone the non-Arabs a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:
*


constantine algeria by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr



sunset in algiers by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr



algiers port by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr



bridges, cliffs, sunset, constantine, algeria by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr



Beni Izgen, Ghardaïa, Mzab Valley, Sahara desert, Algeria, Norht Africa by Batistini Gaston (4 million views!), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:
*


Tadrart , Djanet . Algeria. by Akli S., on Flickr



UNESCO WORLD HERITAGE. Kasbah of Algiers, Algiers, Algeria, North Africa. &quot;Casbah d&#x27;Alger, Algérie, Afrique du nord FULL SIZE 190Mo! الجزائر ,قصبة الجزائر by Batistini Gaston (4 million views!), on Flickr



Ghardaïa by Morio60, on Flickr



Ghardaia panoramic by Thomas Monnier, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*Sudan:
*
Ancient pyramids of Northern Sudan:


- P a n o r a m a - B a j r a w i a - by Vít Hassan, on Flickr

*Palestine: (may peace soon return)
*


Jerusalem - The Old City by justavessel, on Flickr

*Syria: (may peace soon return)
*


Umayyad Mosque | Damascus - Syria by Falcon EyE, on Flickr

*Jordan:
*
Parts of the ancient complex of Petra:



Jordan-18B-038 - Attuf Ridge (view large) by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

*Morocco:
*


Toukbal National park, Morocco - March 2009 by SaffyH - BETA IS NOT BETTER IT IS WORSE!, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:
*









Marrakech - Vitamin Blast by aminefassi, on Flickr



Volubilis by Dh VanZanT, on Flickr









Spring time in Morocco by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

God bless our beautiful Arab world from Oman to Andalusia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:
*


Pool beach and sea, Sofitel Agadir, Morocco, Africa by _Zinni_, on Flickr



adobe castle in the Dadés valley Morocca by kingreinhardt, on Flickr



Todra and Dades gorges, Morocco by Ametxa, on Flickr



Essaouira Morocco by eurowinter, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> God bless our beautiful Arab world from Oman to Andalusia



Andalusia is not Arab land despite being under Arab rule/control for 1000 years and even it's name being of Arabic origin like about 20-25% of all Spanish words and many names of Spanish cities, regions etc.

Anyway I thought that you hated Arabs and the Arab world as a Persian.

*Libya:
*


5, A Window to Mars 3! by Mansour Ali, on Flickr



private beach by Painzore, on Flickr

*Iraq:
*


imam Hussain - Karbala by Murtada Photography, on Flickr



Baghdad from the sky by Merwan Abo Photography, on Flickr

*Syria:
*
Ancient site of Palmyra:




Palmyra Sunrise by Julian Kaesler, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> Andalusia is not Arab land despite being under Arab rule/control for 1000 years and even it's name being of Arabic origin like about 20-25% of all Spanish words and many names of Spanish cities, regions etc.
> 
> Anyway I thought that you hated Arabs and the Arab world as a Persian.
> 
> *Libya:
> *
> 
> 
> 5, A Window to Mars 3! by Mansour Ali, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> private beach by Painzore, on Flickr
> 
> *Iraq:
> *
> 
> 
> imam Hussain - Karbala by Murtada Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Baghdad from the sky by Merwan Abo Photography, on Flickr
> 
> *Syria:
> *
> Ancient site of Palmyra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palmyra Sunrise by Julian Kaesler, on Flickr


No I didn't hate all Arabs


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:
*
Byblos the oldest continuously inhabited city in the world!






*
Syria:*

Ancient Palmyra again:



syria by Retlaw Snellac Photography, on Flickr

*KSA:
*


Thee Ein Heritage Village &lt;&gt; قرية ذي عين الأثرية by Arr7al | الرَّح ـــال, on Flickr

*UAE:
*
From oldest cities on earth to one of the most futuristic and modern:



Dubai Marina by paulbiggsphotography, on Flickr



Dubai NYE&#x27;s fireworks on Burj Khalifa 2014 杜拜跨年煙火 (blended ver) by *dans, on Flickr

Fitting because the Arab world is a world of contradictions for good and bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Kuwait:
*


Kuwait City Skyline by © Saleh AlRashaid / www.Salehphotography.net, on Flickr

*Qatar:*



Qatar by Hedro.alali, on Flickr

*UAE:*












*Bahrain:
*
The ancient Bahrain Fort from 2300 BC! The first foundations can be dated back to the ancient Dilmun civilization located in modern-day Bahrain and the Eastern Province of KSA.



Bahrain Fort by hqasem, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:




Baalbek Le Temple de Bacchus MG_1719 by photostudio63 photographe clermont ferrand, on Flickr




Sur la route de Qadicha MG_2127 by photostudio63 photographe clermont ferrand, on Flickr




Baalbek Le Temple de Bacchus MG_1707 by photostudio63 photographe clermont ferrand, on Flickr




Deir El-Qamar MG_1470 by photostudio63 photographe clermont ferrand, on Flickr




0051 Jezzine, Lebanon by Traveling Man – Off to Australia, on Flickr*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> Byblos the oldest continuously inhabited city in the world!



Damascus is the oldest?


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> Damascus is the oldest?



Most scholars and historians agree with Byblos being the oldest but Damascus just like Aleppo, Sana'a and dozens of other Arab/Semitic cities in the ME are considered among the oldest in the world as well.

List of cities by time of continuous habitation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The list does not include cities that are no longer inhabited I believe otherwise we would see more cities from Iraq, the Arabian Peninsula and parts of Africa etc.


----------



## Syrian Lion

*SYRIA*​*Damascus:*
*







































*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*ALEPPO:*
*



























*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

@al-Hasani 

do you have information on whether construction on the gulf rail project has started already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*LATAKIA:*
*























*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Dara'a:*


Historical sites































​and much more, I will post more pictures later...

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> do you have information on whether construction on the gulf rail project has started already.



Yes, a long time ago actually. At least from what I know about. They are building many new railways.

*Iraq:*



The Great al-Mutawakkil Mosque and Minaret of Samarra, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr



Ukhaidir Abassid Palace and Mosque, Karbala, Iraq (and product placement) by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr





US Army soldiers, Ukhaidir Abassid Palace and Mosque by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr











tomb shrine of Imam Musa al-Kadhim and Muhammad al-Jawad (peace be upon them) Kadhimiya ... Baghdad Iraq .. Photography Rasoul Ali ضريح مرقد الامام موسى الكاظم ومحمد الجواد (عليهم السلام) الكاظمية ... العراق ..بغداد تصوير رسول علي

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@1000

First of all welcome to the forum.






http://www.saudirailways.org/portal...4_Expansion_Specification/06GCCRailwayProject

I see no reason why this cannot be connected with Iraqi railways. It all depends on the retards of the region in power as I see it.

I lost track of all those railways/infrastructural projects because there is also a lot of new highway construction for instance linking KSA with Oman etc.
A lot of new projects are being built in Iraq too and a lot of investments so it is good for the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> I see no reason why this cannot be connected with Iraqi railways. It all depends on the retards of the region in power as I see it.
> 
> I lost track of all those railways/infrastructural projects because there is also a lot of new highway construction for instance linking KSA with Oman etc.
> A lot of new projects are being built in Iraq too and a lot of investments so it is good for the region.



They can use conventional non maglev 360 km/h high speed trains, if you connect Turkey to the Gulf through Iraq most likely since they are working on the rails as well as you see in our thread that would improve many things. 

Gulf railway will have 200 km/h trains running
Iraq HSR will have 250 km/h trains running, regular railway 160 km/h

If other trains able of 350 km/h can run on these same tracks they can go from the South of the Peninsula to Turkey, 200-250 km/h speed is too slow for the large distance. But depends on safety/border security & if they can agree on implementing such a 'strategic' project since that would be a link to Europe as well.

An earlier reason for no interests in connecting the railways was that trade would have an effect on some maritime ports not being used anymore, though the port of Rotterdam supplies all of the EU. Let's see what will happen with this, would like to see HSR for passengers mainly linking the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> They can use conventional non maglev 360 km/h high speed trains, if you connect Turkey to the Gulf through Iraq most likely since they are working on the rails as well as you see in our thread that would improve many things.
> 
> Gulf railway will have 200 km/h trains running
> Iraq HSR will have 250 km/h trains running, regular railway 160 km/h
> 
> If other trains able of 350 km/h can run on these same tracks they can go from the South of the Peninsula to Turkey, 200-250 km/h speed is too slow for the large distance. But depends on safety/border security & if they can agree on implementing such a 'strategic' project since that would be a link to Europe as well.
> 
> An earlier reason for no interests in connecting the railways was that trade would have an effect on some maritime ports not being used anymore, though the port of Rotterdam supplies all of the EU. Let's see what will happen with this, would like to see HSR for passengers mainly linking the countries.



That is actually a clever proposal. They should implement that indeed. I have not followed the projects closely but would it not be too costly to change the speed midway through the project? Or is it not expensive to change that when completed?

As I see it there are 3 historical and main ports of the ME - even today. Those of Jeddah, Basra and Aden. Each connecting their own sea/waters. Maybe more will be used once the infrastructure will improve and connect the region with not only nearby Europe directly but remaining Asia and nearby Africa too. There have been talk about linking Egypt and KSA with a bridge, linking the ME with Eastern/Horn of Africa directly through a bridge connecting Yemen and Djibouti and all the other proposals. It will be interesting to see what will happen. I think that a top class railway, highway, sea and aviation connection is important for the development of the region and for the economic cohesion. If countries have close economic ties they will have few initiatives to be hostile to each other. It would also be very good for tourism since many tourists from across the world and region would use that infrastructure to see new parts of the world.

Such international and huge projects need political will and security (stability) though which could be a problem at least in the short term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Libya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Libya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Nice updates @The SC but I think that we should make a general rule and stick to 5 photos per each post. 6 photos at most. Easier this way. Also out of pure curiosity are you an fellow Arab?
*
Egypt:
*


Egypt by boomjuan, on Flickr



Egypt by boomjuan, on Flickr



Egypt-3A-045 - Kiosk of Taharqa by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Egypt-10C-007 - Rameses II &amp; Re-Horakhty by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Egypt-10C-036 - Rameses II by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Egypt-5B-040 - Komombo Temple by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*

*













*

*



Masjid Umar bin Khattab r.a by 'asyiqul^huur, on Flickr​







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:
*


DSC_3896 by i Catch, on Flickr



Scenic batroun by i Catch, on Flickr



Slipping by toutsi19, on Flickr

*Morocco:
*


Marokko, Meknes, mächtiges Stadttor , 4-57/1773 by roba66, on Flickr



de oase van Tinghir, het eerste begin van de Todrha kloof, Marokko maart 2014 by wally nelemans, on Flickr



From Quarzazate to Marrakech by bcmng, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:
*


A bridge over untroubled water ! by john a d willis, on Flickr



Mountain &quot;Jbel Tidghine&quot; by asilahtravel, on Flickr

*Algeria:
*


Forum Tipaza by ahmed_jaber, on Flickr

Mosque of the Arab hero Emir Abdelkader El Djezairi



Emir Abdelkader Mosque (Inside) by Omar Dakhane, on Flickr

*Palestine:
*
Jericho - one of the oldest cities in the world.



Jericho From Above by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

Al-Quds - the Arabs are coming for you once again!



Jerusalem - Dome of the Rock by The Very Lonely Traveller, on Flickr

@Hazzy997

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:



North Coast Beauty by Omar Dakhane, on Flickr



Place de l&#x27;Emir Adbelkader, Alger , Algerie by Batistini Gaston (4 million views!), on Flickr



Ancient Islamic manuscripts by Omar Dakhane, on Flickr*

*


IMG_8484 par lunar-1, sur Flickr

LEMCEN - Entrance of royal palace of Zianids kings




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:


















*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*



Tunisia-3328 - El Djem Amphitheater by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



جامع سيدي بو مخلوف, الكاف, تونس Sidi Bou Makhlouf, Le Kef, Tunisia by maykal, on Flickr



Desert knight by 3afsa, on Flickr



TUNESIEN, Sousse - Ribat und Moschee , 72038/2979 by roba66, on Flickr



The Great Mosque, Kairouan by Andy Watson1, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*























أنورت سودة عسير بطلعتك by Thamer Al-Thumairy, on Flickr




مرتفعات عسير 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:




libano, byblos by Peppe De Cristofaro, on Flickr




Mont Liban by light guard, on Flickr




081109_25 by picshotr, on Flickr




Rabbit Island Beach 1 by ramijames, on Flickr




DSC_0052 by Laurence_Poos, on Flickr




_DSC1655 by Hani Nadri Photography, on Flickr
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*United Arab Emirates:
*


Qasr-al-Sarab at Twilight by Mo Baig, on Flickr



Qasr Al Sarab by Furious111, on Flickr



ABU DHABI 2014 by Titanium007, on Flickr



EMIRATES PALACE by Titanium007, on Flickr



Bithna oasis by marin.tomic, on Flickr





SHEIKH ZAYED GRAND MOSQUE AT SUNRISE by Titanium007, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*



Store Models, Sana&#x27;a by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Socotra by Sami T, on Flickr



gun man and the beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr




mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni-burra mountain-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




view of the high old palaces with the yemenistyle in Sana'a, yemen, by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




Unfolding pure beautiness by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr

May Allah (swt) bless our beautiful, ancient and vast Arab world and may peace and progress arrive to the unruly areas of the Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Comoros:
*
Comoros is the Southernmost Arab country and the country is located on the Southern Hemisphere off the coast of Tanzania and Mozambique (Swahili coast). The people are of a mostly mixed Arab-African ancestry and they have a unique Arab dialect.







Comoros Beach: hotel dream 50.274.00 by Juergen Kurlvink, on Flickr








La playa! Comoros, Indian Ocean by laparisienneavelo, on Flickr



Comoros - Beach near Mitsamiouli, Ngazidja by nyon45, on Flickr



Comoros Moroni: mosque ruin 49.160.01 by Juergen Kurlvink, on Flickr



Highway Around Grande Comore by D-Stanley, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Comoros:*

The traditional architectural style of the Comoros (also that of the entire Swahili coast) seen in old buildings and mosques is similar to that of the Southern Arabian Peninsula, especially Oman and parts of Yemen due to historical reasons and those areas of Africa being ruled by Arabs from that part of the Arab world.

Anyway it's a very poor country nearly totally dependent on tourism - which is not very big compared to nearby Mauritius, Seychelles etc. Personally I would like to see bigger Arab investments in Comoros so we can help them.



Lac Sale by D-Stanley, on Flickr



Salmata Hamissi Mosque by D-Stanley, on Flickr



Ancienne Mosquee du Vendredi by D-Stanley, on Flickr



Moya Beach by D-Stanley, on Flickr



Citadel of Mutsamudu by D-Stanley, on Flickr






A little video:






A interview with the previous president of Comoros - Ahmad Abdullah Muhammad Sambi. Of paternal Yemeni origins and a Sayyid.






Ahmed Abdallah Mohamed Sambi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Beautiful land from East to west, @al-Hasani, Yes I am.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Iraq


























Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@The SC 

Let me guess. Morocco?

BTW, the last photo is Machu Picchu, Peru. Not Iraq.

*Morocco:*

*



*
*



Kasbah par guido camici, sur Flickr




9 par philwilsonphoto, sur Flickr















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

@ Al-hasani, Originally from Mecca

Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@The SC

Wait a second? So are you from KSA or just an Arab that can trace his ancestry to Hijaz? Which Arab country are you from if I may ask? Just curious since I am a bit confused here.

*Jordan:
*


Dana Village, Jordan by Gogoye, on Flickr



Petra by sharnik, on Flickr






Beautiful flag!








park2 by naderdaoud, on Flickr

*King Hussein Mosque:*





I don't think that PDF can handle all of that beauty and civilization in one thread!

@BLACKEAGLE

Jordan will always be special to the hearts of nearby Hijaz and Hijazis and especially me personally!







​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Jordan:
*


Abu Darwish Mosque by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr



Roman Amphitheatre by Kara Newhouse, on Flickr



breakfast rock by PAL-JOR, on Flickr



Sbaihi hills near Salt by PAL-JOR, on Flickr



rmimin by PAL-JOR, on Flickr



Jabal Alakhdar/Ajloun by PAL-JOR, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*

*

*
le ziz par ezzahid hamid, sur Flickr
*





















*
*

*
Cataratas de Ouzoud par juanmerkader, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:
























*

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:





























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:

































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Great initiative @al-Hasani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Great initiative @al-Hasani.



You are very welcome. I hope that you liked it. Despite being home to some of the oldest civilizations on earth (if not the oldest) and being very diverse and obviously big the Arab world can often appear as a mysterious and misunderstood part of the world. Threads like these should change such misperceptions and they for once also have nothing to do with either politics or religion. At least should not. On PDF I have witnessed many ignorants when it comes to the Arab world. Unfortunately the region is also badly hit by wars and instability as of now and for some time now. Parts of it. Of course not all Arab countries.

*Morocco:
*




Koutoubia Mosque contrast par James Morley Photography, sur Flickr

*Lebanon:
*
*

*
K A M O U A A by Khaled Merheb, on Flickr

*Oman:*



Sultan Qaboos Grand Mosque, Musqat, Oman by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr



Jabrin fort, Oman by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr



Jebel Samhan, Oman by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr



Sur, Oman by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:
*


In Sur, Oman by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr



Sultan Qaboos Grand Mosque, Musqat, Oman by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr



Greetings from Oman ! by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

*UAE:
*


Dubai, Madinat Jumeirah with Burj al Arab by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr



Dubai alive and kicking ! by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr



Happy Friday ! / Sheikh Zayed Mosque, Abu Dhabi by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*



Green Desert - Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr



Twister in desert - Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr



DSC_0325 by AbuOmar1, on Flickr



ABHA by Queen333&quot;آذڪروآ آلله, on Flickr



Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr



Le Lagon bleu (sans Brooke Shields) by Délirante bestiole [la poésie des goupils], on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*

*



*



the beautiful beach in Socotra Island, Yemen by pam pampam, on Flickr



traditional village to Wadi Dawan-Hadhramaut-yemen-حضرموت by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr



Yemen, Wadi Hadhramaut by richard.mcmanus., on Flickr



village of mud-brick houses in wadi doan-Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr



canyons with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr

Hadhramawt has a several million big diaspora within the Arab world (ancient one as well as newer one) all the way to the Swahili Coast and South East Asia (Indonesia and Malaysia) where many of the million people of Arab ancestry have ancestral ties to Hadhramawt. It's overall a very successful diaspora and one of the most travelled diaspora that you can find.

Brother, this thread might interest you a great deal. I made it after petitions from several users but did not update it for 7 months (from October last year until a few days ago).

@AUz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani post picture of people not just places off all these countries please post as many picture of people as you can

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani post picture of people not just places off all these countries please post as many picture of people as you can



Well, that will be included as well. But it's not the main purpose of this thread mind you. Let us take Yemen since I was posting photos from there.

*Yemen:*



wadi doan by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr








Yemeni Angels by Marwan AlThagafy (مروان الثقفي), on Flickr



Veiled girl eating in Sanaa - Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr







Be Respectful, Dress Locally, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Traditional Yemeni Girl by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



I want to look like this everyday. #yemen #yemeni #Saudi #sanaa #iraqi #islam #muslim by fawziyahya, on Flickr



Green Shawl at the Grand Mosque - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by M. Khatib, on Flickr



Old Worshipper at the Grand Mosque - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by M. Khatib, on Flickr

Yemen has a extremely rich heritage when it comes to traditional clothing and folklore in general. It would require too many posts to show the regional differences when it comes to traditional clothing. I once made a thread about traditional clothing in the Arab world which was of significant interest but I have not updated it for 1 year or so by now.

Anyway I will try to include more people in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> Well, that will be included as well. But it's not the main purpose of this thread mind you. Let us take Yemen since I was posting photos from there.
> 
> *Yemen:*
> 
> 
> 
> wadi doan by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemeni Angels by Marwan AlThagafy (مروان الثقفي), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Veiled girl eating in Sanaa - Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be Respectful, Dress Locally, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional Yemeni Girl by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I want to look like this everyday. #yemen #yemeni #Saudi #sanaa #iraqi #islam #muslim by fawziyahya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Green Shawl at the Grand Mosque - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by M. Khatib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Old Worshipper at the Grand Mosque - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by M. Khatib, on Flickr
> 
> Yemen has a extremely rich heritage when it comes to traditional clothing and folklore in general. It would require too many posts to show the regional differences when it comes to traditional clothing. I once made a thread about traditional clothing in the Arab world which was of significant interest but I have not updated it for 1 year or so by now.
> 
> Anyway I will try to include more people in the future.


Nice specially people reading Quran Man Yemenis publish really large size Qurans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> Nice specially people reading Quran Man Yemenis publish really large size Qurans



Those are ancient copies of the Noble Qur'an as you can see. Normally they are not of that size. They are very impressive though.

One of the oldest Qur'anic manuscripts if not the oldest was discovered in the ancient Grand Mosque of Sana'a in 1972. Tests have dated it back to 671 with a 99% accuracy. Sana'a itself is one of the very oldest cities on the planet.

Sana'a manuscript - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Algeria:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:
*


_MG_0310_DxO by César Marques, on Flickr



P9022208 by César Marques, on Flickr



Kairouan great mosque by Hashima Hanuschka, on Flickr



IMG_0531e by wowhannahwow, on Flickr



Mosque, Nefta, Tunisia مسجد في نفطة, تونس by maykal, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*
*


tunisia by jojofotografia, on Flickr*

*




*








Boats on the Beach - Hammamet by BlueVoter - thanks for 600k views, on Flickr









Sidi Bou Saïd, Tunisia by MrLo37, on Flickr​
@Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps brothers check this thread out when you log on and please feel free to contribute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*



No. 45 (HDR) by farbspiel, on Flickr



Blue and White - Sidi Bou Said, Tunisia (HDR) by farbspiel, on Flickr



rencontres by Rached MILADI -رشاد الميلادي, on Flickr



Tunisia-3048 - Goodbye to Sidi Bou Saïd by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Like a painting... by freddie2310, on Flickr



Bou said-Tunísia by Fernanda_Ferreira, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*



Tunisian Revolution -Jan20 DSC_6214 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr



Tunesië - Monastir - المـنسـتير by Amsterdam Today, on Flickr



- Monastir - Habib Bourguiba - حبيب بورقيبة by Amsterdam Today, on Flickr








- Monastir - Habib Bourguiba - حبيب بورقيبة by Amsterdam Today, on Flickr



Ceiling, سقف, Decke, 天花板, Techo, Plafond, תקרה by Amsterdam Today, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Libya:
*


1, The rocky city!! by Mansour Ali, on Flickr



7, Fragrance of the past!! by Mansour Ali, on Flickr



5, A Window to Mars 3! by Mansour Ali, on Flickr



Leptis magna theatre by Mansour Ali, on Flickr



The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong. ~ Mahatma Gandhi by Mansour Ali, on Flickr



Qasr al-Haj قصر الحاج by Mansour Ali, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Libya:*





#4, you have to go this w a y ! by Mansour Ali, on Flickr





Ghadames Gate by Mansour Ali, on Flickr



Libya by richard.mcmanus., on Flickr





Qasr al-Haj, Libya by Katerina Atha, on Flickr





The Brave Knights ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr





Souq Al-Mousher by Night ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Libya:*



Tripoli Gold Market ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr





وَاحَة و بِحُيْرَة أَم الْمَاء by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr





Akakus, The Land of Fantasy ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr



Libië 249 by LeoKoolhoven, on Flickr



Libië 207 by LeoKoolhoven, on Flickr



Libië 17 by LeoKoolhoven, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*




Veiled lady in Salalah, Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Stunning view in Jebel Akhdar, Oman by tomsbiketrip.com, on Flickr



Lush green valley by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr



Dreaming? by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr



Salalah palms old town - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr​@Chai you are missed. How is life in Japan? If you see this then please contribute. There are nearly no Arabs around anymore. Probably a sane decision seeing the state of PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Halimi

Bcharri, Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@Halimi 

Beautiful. Lebanon is amazing. Thank you for your contribution brother. Don't shy away from contributing when you please.

*Oman:*



Veiled woman in Salalah, Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



salalah, Itin by sureshthrissur, on Flickr



With an eye made quiet by the power of harmony, and the deep power of joy, we see into the life of things. William Wordsworth by duaaz, on Flickr



Me Near Adgharin Waterfalls, Shihait, Taqah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr



September 12 by alSamhan, on Flickr



Qashroub Waterfall, Mirbat, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*


















DSC_8511.02rev.Bahla.Fort. by hanwong01, on Flickr



Caravan by Michaela Damm, on Flickr



20121216 Marriott hotel Salalah-11 by MikeySee, on Flickr

I have been to that hotel. One of the best hotels/resorts that I have ever been to. It can be warmly recommended.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*



​


Looking At the Sun . by oldwolf., on Flickr












faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> *Oman:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_8511.02rev.Bahla.Fort. by hanwong01, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Caravan by Michaela Damm, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20121216 Marriott hotel Salalah-11 by MikeySee, on Flickr
> 
> I have been to that hotel. One of the best hotels/resorts that I have ever been to. It can be warmly recommended.​




Their COAS is a Baluch..






*Rawalpindi - May 28, 2014: A delegation headed by Major General Matar bin Salim bin Rashid Al Bulushi, Commander of the Royal Army of Oman called on Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, today at General Headquarters. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Baluch Role in the Persian Gulf during the Nineteenth and Twentieth Centuries
Beatrice Nicolini
From: Comparative Studies of South Asia, Africa and the Middle East 
Volume 27, Number 2, 2007 
pp. 384-396 |

In lieu of an abstract, here is a brief excerpt of the content:


During the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries, evidence of the Baluch population could be found in the service of the Al Ya'rubi of Oman, mainly as mercenary troops. Officers were called _jam'dar_ and soldiers _sowar_. To the Arabs of Oman, these Baluch corps constituted their military power (_al-shawkah_) and their strength and were an indispensable tool in the conquest and maintaining of Omani tribal power. It was, however, with the Omani dynasty of the Al Bu Sa'id of Oman—starting around the first half of the nineteenth century—that the Baluch, and the coastal strip of Makran, the main region in south Central Asia of their origin, became an institutional part of the Omani governmental forces and major political leaders. Baluch tribes also settled in other Gulf areas beside Oman, and in separate villages, practicing their tribal customs and speaking their language.

Being Baluch is a question of geographical and cultural identity; therefore their integration in the Arab regions of the Gulf has been always assured and stable when closely related to their original corporate role of defense force. Consequently, the role of Baluch—especially Makrani—in the Arab Gulf countries has been growing and modifying itself since the nineteenth century. During the twentieth century, Baluch cultural identity, and most of all the Baluch presence in numerical terms with respect to Arab Gulf nationals, did become a significant reality, and also a cultural reality. Today there are many integration problems between nationals and nonnationals in most of the Arab Gulf countries, and the Baluch contribution to the richness of Gulf culture and society could represent a significant step toward future cooperation and integration through reform governmental projects. Consequently, when talking about globalization, one should keep in mind that this concept is not new for this particular region. The society of the Gulf has in fact been a "globalized" community from time immemorial; nevertheless, each ethnic group composing this cosmopolitan world succeeded in preserving its own cultural identity.

In the United Arab Emirates, for example, there are today 135,700 southern Baluch (7 percent of the population) as a part of a larger community of about 8 million. Starting in the late 1950s, sudden wealth made this region one of the richest of the world. Here the Baluch found work as unskilled laborers, policemen, or fishermen. Other Baluch joined the military. Still others labored in the oil fields and on the farms of the wealthy Gulf states. Although the Baluch work extremely hard, they are much better off than they were in Baluchistan, one of the poorest areas of the world. One of the main causes of the Baluch "diaspora" to the other shores of the Arabian Sea largely results from their lands of origin, which I describe together with their society's conditions and customs.

The Baluch reside mainly in Baluchistan, a dry, desolate region in the southeastern part of the Iranian plateau. It extends from the Kerman desert to the east of Bam and the Beshagard mountains and to the western borders of the Sind and Punjab provinces of today's Pakistan. During the second half of the nineteenth century, Baluchistan was divided by the British between Iran and Pakistan. These two states had a dispute concerning the border dividing the two parts of Baluchistan; it was resolved by an agreement signed in 1959.

Iranian Baluchistan is a part of the Sistan and Baluchistan provinces. The barren land of Iranian Baluchistan, situated on the southeastern side of the country, is part of "Great Baluchistan," with the other half located in Pakistan. The province is divided into four regions—Sarhadi, Sarawan, Bampur, and Makran—based on their environmental differences.

One of the main characteristics of Baluchistan is the variation in flora and fauna that exists because of the climatic differences. This multifeatured, inhospitable land has given rise to people of different ethnos. The ethnic diversity is such that one can find Baluch and Brohi Arabs, Jats and Kurds, and also blacks, whose ancestors had once been brought to this land as slaves from East Africa by the Omani Arabs.


----------



## al-Hasani

@DESERT FIGHTER

Yes, out of the 10 million or so Baluch there are approximately 400.000 in Oman. The country is diverse due to their long imperial history but the majority of the local nationals are still Omani Arabs. You also have Afro-Arabs from the Swahili coastline (former Omani colonies) and local non-Arabic speaking Semitic people. Locals speaking the Harsusi, Bathari, Shehri, Mehri and Hobyot languages.
​*Algeria:*








CASBAH D ALGER by OMAR-DZ, on Flickr



Madagh 1 ere Plage by cherif.alger, on Flickr



M&#x27;Zab by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr







DSC04780 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*



M&#x27;Zab by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr​


M&#x27;Zab by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr



M&#x27;Zab by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr



M&#x27;Zab by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr



M&#x27;Zab by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr



M&#x27;Zab by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*



01 Haïk Argel by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr



Monumento al Emir Abdelkader by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr



Casbah by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr



Calle A. Hocine by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr



La baja casbah by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr



Calle Bulevar Coronel Krim Belkacem by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*









Walk around Ouzoud falls (MA) by Ivan Enderlin, on Flickr



Akka oasis and Agadir Ouzrou by bandytAM, on Flickr






Kasbah in the Atlas Mountains by judibluemed, on Flickr



Atlas Mountains (Morocco) - Day 1: Slopes of the Lakhdar valley_ by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Syria:*



Darwishiyya Mosque in Damascus by علي الحسين, on Flickr



Damascus by sharnik, on Flickr








The old city of Damascus, Syria. by R.Azhari, on Flickr




The Umayyad Mosque الجامع الاموي ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr




The Umayyad Mosque ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Syria:*



Damascus, Umayyad Mosque by Arian Zwegers, on Flickr



Umayyad Mosque, Damascus, Syria by birklund, on Flickr



DSC_2081 Damascus (Syria) Umayyad Mosque - the Great Mosque of Damascus ( جامع بني أمية الكبير‎) by tango-, on Flickr



Interior of Umayyad Mosque in Damascus by Bob Griffin, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Syria:*



Damascus, Syria by jason_harman, on Flickr





They are all blind.



Great Mosque of Aleppo - Syria. جامع بني أمية بحلب ,جامع حلب الكبير by R.Azhari, on Flickr



Latakia - Syria,What a dream ...! by R.Azhari, on Flickr



Palmyra by Mohamad Yaser Azrak, on Flickr



.Umayyad Mosque in Damascus - Syrian Arab Republic by علي الحسين, on Flickr​May Allah (swt) give peace to our brothers and sisters in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> *Algeria:*
> 
> 
> 
> 01 Haïk Argel by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Monumento al Emir Abdelkader by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Casbah by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Calle A. Hocine by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> La baja casbah by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Calle Bulevar Coronel Krim Belkacem by iñaki do campo gan, on Flickr​


Ladies are looking like fashion models ? are they


----------



## Jayhawk

And the Award goes to Yemen

Here is one of my fav video of Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Bahrain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Bahrain





















Qatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Qatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Qatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

al-Hasani said:


> *Comoros:*
> 
> The traditional architectural style of the Comoros (also that of the entire Swahili coast) seen in old buildings and mosques is similar to that of the Southern Arabian Peninsula, especially Oman and parts of Yemen due to historical reasons and those areas of Africa being ruled by Arabs from that part of the Arab world.
> 
> Anyway it's a very poor country nearly totally dependent on tourism - which is not very big compared to nearby Mauritius, Seychelles etc. Personally I would like to see bigger Arab investments in Comoros so we can help them.
> 
> 
> 
> Lac Sale by D-Stanley, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Salmata Hamissi Mosque by D-Stanley, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Ancienne Mosquee du Vendredi by D-Stanley, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Moya Beach by D-Stanley, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Citadel of Mutsamudu by D-Stanley, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A interview with the previous president of Comoros - Ahmad Abdullah Muhammad Sambi. Of paternal Yemeni origins and a Sayyid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmed Abdallah Mohamed Sambi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



and he is a sufi too


----------



## The SC

Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Djibouti





















Djibouti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Djibouti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Djibouti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*



Drying coffee - yemen by World of Coffee Rimini, on Flickr



Jibla, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Haraz Mtns, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Socotra by Sami T, on Flickr



Socotra Island by Sami T, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*



turquoise-d by sacrelegious, on Flickr



on the yemen road by sacrelegious, on Flickr



9 along beach by sacrelegious, on Flickr

*Yemen:*



Socotra by Sami T, on Flickr



Mukalla, Yemen by joesheffer, on Flickr



Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by joesheffer, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*

The ancient archaeological site of Khor Rori from 2nd century BCE.



khor rori / sumhuram - 3BC by sacrelegious, on Flickr

Khor Rori - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Muscat Beach by cayman simon, on Flickr



Infinity pool at the Al Bustan Palace by Jari Kurittu, on Flickr



Beautiful Mutrah in Muscat Oman by stevefenech, on Flickr

*Bahrain:*



Bahrain Fort by hqasem, on Flickr

World UNESCO Heritage Site and a 4300 year old archaeological site originating from the ancient Dilmun civilization that was based in Eastern Arabia.

Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*



Looking At the Sun . by oldwolf., on Flickr



faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr



faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr



Zabal Castle / قلعة زعبل (Saudi Arabia-Skaka) by Hussam Yaish, on Flickr



Uqair-50_1_2.jpg by roydaantos, on Flickr



Naval air show at royal commission in Jubail by momazo, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*



Destination is ... still FORWARD by Zedorwin, on Flickr



Najrani tower surrounded by flax and vineyards by CharlesFred, on Flickr



Uqair-38_39_40.jpg by roydaantos, on Flickr



Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr



مرتفعات عسير 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr



أنورت سودة عسير بطلعتك by Thamer Al-Thumairy, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

Beautiful Places

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

GreenFalcon said:


> Beautiful Places



You are welcome! 

*Lebanon:
*



Going up to Ehden by conjure1, on Flickr




Green Rainforest by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr




Nature and mountains by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr




The colors of the NATURE by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr




Bekaa plains by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr




Baskinta Lebanon by marcelino.yazbekhanna, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Baalbeck, Lebanon by AMP - Adem M. Photos, on Flickr




The Cedars-1 by LBDavid, on Flickr




old House in Byblos by haithamhammoud, on Flickr




Kannoubin Valley by haithamhammoud, on Flickr




IMG_0352 by danbousho, on Flickr




IMG_0393 by danbousho, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Zarvan

No, they are ordinary women (old and young if you take a closer look). Just in one of the many Arab traditional dresses.

*Morocco:*




_DSC0882 par sado_brahim, sur Flickr




marokkoreis_2008_103 par Gerard Dummer, sur Flickr




mausoleum (33) par Impulse Traveler, sur Flickr




mausoleum tower (2) par Impulse Traveler, sur Flickr




marokkoreis_2008_123 par Gerard Dummer, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> @Zarvan
> 
> No, they are ordinary women (old and young if you take a closer look). Just in one of the many Arab traditional dresses.
> 
> *Morocco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC0882 par sado_brahim, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marokkoreis_2008_103 par Gerard Dummer, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mausoleum (33) par Impulse Traveler, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mausoleum tower (2) par Impulse Traveler, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marokkoreis_2008_123 par Gerard Dummer, sur Flickr


By the way why Moroccan women are so popular in Arab World ?


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> By the way why Moroccan women are so popular in Arab World ?



Are they really? I don't know.


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*















IMG_8684_5_6_tonemapped par chrisdin1700, sur Flickr




Place Bab Sidi Abdelwahab, con la nueva mezquita (Oujda, Morocco) par dleiva, sur Flickr




Sans titre de par anass bachar, sur Flickr





All sizes | Kasbah Bab Ourika | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*



of gods and men by jeromecourtial, on Flickr



this dry land by jeromecourtial, on Flickr

*Libya:
*


Knights of Libya ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr
*
Oman:*



Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr

*Yemen:*



canyons with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr

*Saudi Arabia:*



ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr

*Lebanon:*




set me free by Fadi Asmar ^AKA^ Piax, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*Comoros:
*


Moroni Medina by D-Stanley, on Flickr



Salmata Hamissi Mosque by D-Stanley, on Flickr



Comoros - Beach near Mitsamiouli, Ngazidja by nyon45, on Flickr



Comoros: fishing the lagoon by Derek Keats, on Flickr
*
Sudan:
*


Pyramids, Sudan by norfolkabroad, on Flickr



Sanganeb lagoon, Port Sudan, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

*Sudan:
*


Nile River, Tumbus, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Old Temple Ruins, Sai Island, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Western Deffufa Ruins, Kerma, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



The Big Soleb Temple Built By Amenophis Iii, Soleb, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Khatmiyah Mosque At The Base Of The Taka Mountains, Kassala, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*Sudan:*
Photos of members of the ancient Rashaida tribe originally from Hijaz who crossed the beautiful Red Sea and settled in Sudan, Eritrea, Djibouti etc. I don't know if they have mixed with others now but probably some have. Nevertheless most could fit into Hijaz without a problem.



Eritrea Rashaida woman in Danakil desert near Massawa by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Rashaida Tribe Kids In A Coranic School, Kassala, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Rashaida Tribe Girl, Kassala, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Rashaida woman, Danakil coast, Eritrea by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Rashaida Tribe Kids In A Coranic School, Kassala, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Rashaida Tribe Father And Daughter, Massawa, Eritrea by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



-Big eyes- by Vít Hassan, on Flickr

Interesting bunch.

This thread might interest you @ebray

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## al-Hasani

*Sudan:*




The Restored Lion Temple In Musawwarat Es-sufra, Naga Site, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



The Big Soleb Temple Built By Amenophis Iii, Soleb, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Al Ghazali Christian Monastery, Karima, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



The Ruins Of The Medieval City Of Old Dongola In Front Of River Nile, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Rams Statues In Amun Temple Rams, Naga Site, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



The Ruins Of The Medieval City Of Old Dongola In Front Of River Nile, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*











*Lebanon:*




Rise Beyond The Clouds.. by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr




Lights Surrounding us by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr

*Algeria:*




Heavenly Meadows par Omar Dakhane, sur Flickr






This thread might interest you my friend.

@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> *Lebanon:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Lebanon by rabiem22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasroun Lebanon by Jim Hanna, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The monastery of St Antonios the Great, Khozhaya by Jim Hanna, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Against White by rabiem22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panoramic Byblos by zerega, on Flickr
> 
> Byblos - thought of as the oldest continuously inhabited city in the world. In general the area of what is now Lebanon is one of the oldest Semitic regions in the world. Phoenicians (one of the many great ancient Semitic cultures) arose in what is now Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing Lebanon by Islam IS your fate, on Flickr




GORGEOUS!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!



Glad that you enjoyed it. You are very welcome to explore the thread my friend. There are a lot of photos I know but it's worth it!

*Algeria:*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*
















That's the statue of Emir Abdelkader El Djezairi. A hero of his time in the Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

*Palestine:*









Jerusalem-Day2-192 by The Global Immersion Project, on Flick




IMG_1563 by alex.2607, on Flickr




IMG_1595 by alex.2607, on Flickr




IMG_1629 by alex.2607, on Flickr




IMG_1670 by alex.2607, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

*Palestine:*



















قبّاعة Qabba&#x27;a by Uri ZACKHEM, on Flickr




Orthodox Christians hold Palm Sunday procession at 1,607-year old Gaza City church by joegaza, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

*Palestine:*




Jerusalem - Dome of the Rock by The Very Lonely Traveller, on Flickr




Dome of the rock by Joyce:, on Flickr




Reconnais-tu le Temple by Khryselakatos, on Flickr




dome of the rock by karolajnat, on Flickr




gold by karolajnat, on Flickr




dome of the rock by karolajnat, on Flickr

Please check this thread out:

@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Hazzy997 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Awadd @Full Moon @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Halimi @Hadbani @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Zarvan @Altamimi @ebray @Arabi @Al Bhatti @agentny17 @Abu Nasar @Ammad Malik @Aslan @BATMAN @Belew_Kelew @Chai @Capt P.H Young @Desertfalcon @Chai @chauvunist @ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon @Wholegrain @Raphael @dexter @fawwaxs @genmirajborgza786 @Hu Songshan @hussain0216 @Indos @Imran Khan @Jessica_L @JonAsad @K-Xeroid @kalu_miah @levina @Major Sam @Multani @Tunisian Marine Corps @waz @Pakistanisage @Jaanbaz @Peaceful Civilian @ranjeet @revolutionary mujahid @Riea @Aether @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Oscar @Jungibaaz @Slayer786 @Spring Onion @Armstrong @KingMamba @United @Wahhab2701 @Zarrar Alvi @RescueRanger @AUz @Akheilos @OCguy etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Jaanbaz

Inshallah when I have the time and resources I definitely plan to visit Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Morocco and Tunisia. Turkey will probably be the first one on the list, very easy to visit Turkey from UK. 

And it snows in Morocco. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Jaanbaz said:


> Inshallah when I have the time and resources I definitely plan to visit Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Morocco and Tunisia. Turkey will probably be the first one on the list, very easy to visit Turkey from UK.
> 
> And it snows in Morocco. LOL



Dear it snows everywhere in the Arab world outside of Mauritania, Northern Sudan, Qatar and Bahrain. Snow has even been recorded in recent years in the mountains of Oman and UAE. In the remaining Arab countries outside of a few exceptions where it does not happen on a yearly basis (especially in the mountain regions when it occurs mostly) snow is not uncommon during winter as my photos of snowy mountains in various Arab countries clearly shows or even skiing places.

*Palestine:*



DG08_HEBRON_032 by David_Gannon, on Flickr




Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr

*Jericho*





Location : Jericho Governorate , West Banks , PS ( مدينة اريحا) - Population (2006) : 20,300 - Founded : 9600 BC
Jericho, the first of which dates back 11,000 years (9000 BC), almost to the very beginning of the Holocene epoch of the Earth's history.​




Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr




Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr




Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jaanbaz

al-Hasani said:


> Dear it snows everywhere in the Arab world outside of Mauritania, Northern Sudan, Qatar and Bahrain. Snow has even been recorded in recent years in the mountains of Oman and UAE. In the remaining Arab countries outside of a few exceptions where it does not happen on a yearly basis (especially in the mountain regions when it occurs mostly) snow is not uncommon during winter as my photos of snowy mountains in various Arab countries clearly shows or even skiing places.



Does it snow in Saudi Arabia too? Is it recent due to global warming or some rare cases?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Jaanbaz said:


> Does it snow in Saudi Arabia too? Is it recent due to global warming or some rare cases?



It snows more or less each winter in most of the Northern regions/provinces, Northern Hijaz (especially around Tabuk since it is mostly highland) and even in most of the mountainous regions of Hijaz and the Southern regions/provinces. The last one is more rare. The amounts are rarely big though compared to other places where snow is very common. Snow along the coastline (whether the Red Sea or Gulf) is almost unheard of though.

*Saudi Arabia:















[





















*





Large parts of the Arab world was covered in heavy snow this winter. The worst snowfall in a century or something and the first time snow was recorded in Cairo in the modern era.

*Palestine:*




A Palestinian man stands in the snow at Damascus gate outside Jerusalem's old city. (Uriel Sinai/Getty Images)




Two Palestinian women play with snow outside al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem. (AP Photo/Mahmoud Illean)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaanbaz

al-Hasani said:


> It snows more or less each winter in most of the Northern regions/provinces, Northern Hijaz (especially around Tabuk since it is mostly highland) and even in most of the mountainous regions of Hijaz and the Southern regions/provinces. The last one is more rare. The amounts are rarely big though compared to other places where snow is very common. Snow along the coastline (whether the Red Sea or Gulf) is almost unheard of though.
> 
> *Saudi Arabia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large parts of the Arab world was covered in heavy snow this winter. The worst snowfall in a century or something and the first time snow was recorded in Cairo in the modern era.
> 
> *Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Palestinian man stands in the snow at Damascus gate outside Jerusalem's old city. (Uriel Sinai/Getty Images)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Palestinian women play with snow outside al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem. (AP Photo/Mahmoud Illean)



The picture with the snow on the mountain looks stunning. I wonder if Middles East will get colder and colder. UK is getting warmer though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Jaanbaz said:


> The picture with the snow on the mountain looks stunning. I wonder if Middles East will get colder and colder. UK is getting warmer though.



Snow is not something new but the weather is indeed getting more extreme in the Arab world as a whole. When there is heavy rains it often ends up in flooding even in places that are not prone to it. When it gets hot long-standing records are close to being broken in several countries. When it gets cold it's gets much colder than before. I mean look at this recent winter in the Arab world. It was uncalled for. Although it only lasted for 2 weeks or so if I remember.

So I am not sure if it gets colder overall (doubt it actually) but you might be right. What is certain is that the weather is getting more extreme. I think that goes for the entire world as a whole.

*Saudi Arabia:*



Looking At the Sun . by oldwolf., on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr



Zabal Castle / قلعة زعبل (Saudi Arabia-Skaka) by Hussam Yaish, on Flickr



Uqair-50_1_2.jpg by roydaantos, on Flickr



Naval air show at royal commission in Jubail by momazo, on Flickr



Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*


























Typical traditional Najdi house:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*


















> This is the largets palm tree plantation IN THE WORLD!
> It is located in Al-Qassim region of Saudi Arabia and spreads over a vast 54,000,000 (fifty four MILLION) square meters. That's more than 5000 (fife thousand) hectars. In other words, the size of a city!
> 
> It belongs to Saudi Arabian Sheikh Saleh Bin Abdul-Aziz Al-Rajhi, and currently supervised by his son Sulaiman.
> The total number of palm trees in this large landscape is 200,000 palm trees that produce 45 different types of Arabian dates, eventhough the well-known types of dates do not exceed 15 in other plantations!
> 29,000 palm trees of the sum total is organically planted (no chemicals used) and the price for these dates can really skyrocket, if you know what I mean.
> 
> What's interesting though is that approximately 40% of the total production of dates goes to charities.
> When I met with the agricultural Administration of the project they told me that Sheikh Salih's vision is for the production of this plantation to reach every Saudi house in need, and even outside Saudi Arabia since they recently got the "ECOCERT" certification, which allows them to export to other countries.
> This is not All, though! This project is even listed in Guinness World Records as the largest palm tree plantation in the world.
> 
> The Agricultural Administration recently issued a book, or rather a guide, on how to handle palm farms projects, which is the result of more than a decade of hard work and experience, allowing farmers to have a better perspective for such projects and solving too many problems concerning this aspect, such as palm trees' parasites, irrigation plans and much more.
> 
> Despite the gigantic size of the project, it is not the only one. There several more across the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, but of course not of the same size.
> 
> From another point of view, dates have a very close relationship with the Arabian culture, especially in the Arabian Peninsula. Recent researches indicate that dates are complete meals and contain an extremely high value of nutrients.
> It has been mentioned in the Holy Qur'aan , and In the Islamic tradition, Prophet Mohammaed -peace be upon him- had urged upon having seven dates on each morning, as they are good for the health and protect from lots of diseases.
> 
> This was taken during my visit to Al-Qassim region.












Jood by Abdulrahman AL-Dukhaini || عبدالرحمن, on Flickr





Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr

Olive fields in the Northern regions. Some of them are 10 km long!






Najdi architecture again:





Spirit of Originality by Tareq Abuhajjaj | Photography &amp; Design, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

@al-Hasani 

Brilliant pics!!!
Recently one of my cousin had gone to Morocco and he went ga-ga about the place after he returned.
How many of these places have you been to??? 
Thanks for the mention or I would have missed this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Location of the Atlas Mountains (red) across North Africa









































*Atlas Mountains,* series of mountain ranges in northwestern Africa, running generally southwest to northeast to form the geologic backbone of the countries of the Maghrib (the western region of the Arab world)—Morocco, Algeria, and Tunisia. They extend for more than 1,200 miles (2,000 kilometres), from the Moroccan port of Agadir in the southwest, to the Tunisian capital of Tunis in the northeast. Their thick rim rises to form a high sill separating the Mediterranean basin to the north from the Sahara to the south, thus constituting a barrier that hinders, without completely preventing, communication between the two regions. Across the mountains filter both air masses and human migrations. It is, however, only in the east–west direction that the Atlas Mountains facilitate movement. These are the conditions that create at the same time both the individuality and the homogeneity of the Atlas countries. Although the Saharan region is more likely to be described as the archetypal North African habitat, it is the well-watered mountains north of this vast desert that provide the foundation for the livelihood of most of the peoples of North Africa and a striking green or white background for many North African towns.

Atlas Mountains (mountains, Africa) -- Encyclopedia Britannica

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

levina said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Brilliant pics!!!
> Recently one of my cousin had gone to Morocco and he went ga-ga about the place after he returned.
> How many of these places have you been to???
> Thanks for the mention or I would have missed this thread.



You are welcome dear. Yes, I have been to Morocco and loved it as well. One of my favorite Arab countries. Well a great number of Arab countries but obviously not all. About half of them on top of my head. But yet you have Arab countries the size of much of Western Europe so there is so much to see. Even in KSA I am yet to visit every province or region, LOL.

Yes, this thread is hidden and the thread title is not helping either since the only thing you can see without clicking on it is "The Arabian Peninsula".

I hope that you are doing well in the UAE. Please do not hesitate to visit our section. Everyone with good intentions is welcome.

*Morocco:





*
Al-Qarawiyyin, *Fes. One of the oldest universities in the world.














Aït-ben-Haddou - Maroc - Morocco - Tapis - Carpet - Marrakech - Morocco - Maroc - Maroko - Μαρόκο - Fas - Marruecos - Marokko - Марокко - Photo Image Photography par Grand Parc - Bordeaux, France, sur Flickr




Fès 002 par Jones Indiana, sur Flickr











*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*

*

















Enfants sur la mer par jfgornet, sur Flickr



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> You are welcome dear. Yes, I have been to Morocco and loved it as well. One of my favorite Arab countries. Well a great number of Arab countries but obviously not all. About half of them on top of my head. But yet you have Arab countries the size of much of Western Europe so there is so much to see. Even in KSA I am yet to visit every province or region, LOL.
> 
> Yes, this thread is hidden and the thread title is not helping either since the only thing you can see without clicking on it is "The Arabian Peninsula".


I am not sure if I'll ever make it to KSA...would a non muslim like me be allowed in mecca ??(I could visit Sh.Zayed mosque in AUH)
My dad was in KSA recently , he liked the place.He said its pretty much like UAE. 
The only other arab countries that I have been to are Kuwait and Oman and my experiences there were good. 
I guess I've already told you about my salalah road trip.



al-Hasani said:


> I hope that you are doing well in the UAE. Please do not hesitate to visit our section. Everyone with good intentions is welcome.


I am doing fine.Believe it or not these days in UAE its very pleasant at nite. It isnt as hot as it should be. 
And how about you? Would you be fasting during Ramadan??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:
*
University of al-Qarawiyyin founded in the year 859.

"It is the oldest existing and continually operating educational institution in the world according to UNESCO and Guinness World Records[5] and is sometimes referred to as the oldest university, although some scholars dispute whether the term can be properly applied historically to institutions outside the European model.[6]"

University of al-Qarawiyyin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*

Mosque and university Al-Qarawiyyin, Fez, Morocco by ZL-Photography, on Flickr



Fez Morocco by Chico Boomba, on Flickr



Preparations for prayer by [P]hotogr[AV] (on/off), on Flickr



ablutions à l&#x27;intérieur de la mosquée Al-Karaouine by Pierre Metivier, on Flickr
*









جامعة القرويين by Pierre Metivier, on Flickr



The Al-Qarawiyyin Mosque by skysa, on Flickr








the Karaouine mosque by Khraym The Cheetah, on Flickr



the Karaouine mosque by Khraym The Cheetah, on Flickr

The university was founded by an Arab woman! Fatima Al-Fihri nearly 1200 years ago!

Fatima al-Fihri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@levina

Of course non-Muslim women are welcome in KSA. Come on. Many non-Muslim women from across the world are a part of the society like anyone else. Well, KSA is the 13th biggest country in the world and each province/region could be a distinct country of its own. It's very different depending on the region/province. Your father must have visited regions close to UAE or just eastern parts of Najd. UAE itself is different depending on the region.

Yes, you told me about that trip of yours. Sounded very interesting. Actually I have posted photos of that area of Oman in this thread if you bother to look back. Might recognize something.

I am probably going to Paris because that's where my parents are currently and I will be back to Hijaz at the end of Ramadan. But I am not certain yet. I will have a very busy summer for lots of reasons (personal, academic etc.). But I am getting prepared for Ramadan. I am yet to eat or drink for today and I have been awake for 8-9 hours. I have a slight headache due to that so I better get something to drink or eat very soon. Fasting in Western Europe/Northern Europe during the summer is very difficult due to the very long days. I prefer the ME despite it being much warmer in general during the summer but the days are significantly shorter and Ramadan in Hijaz is the best thing ever spiritually.
I am happy to hear that everything is great with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Palestine:*
*Bethlehem city*
Location : Bethlehem Governorate , West Banks , PS ( مدينة بيت لحم) - Population (2007) : 25,266
Bethlehem has a Muslim majority, but is also home to one of the largest Palestinian Christian communities. ​​*




Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr





Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr





Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr





Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr





Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr*





Bethlehem Market by Mr. K.R., on Flickr



Nativity Light by N+C Photo, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

MashaALLAH nice share @al-Hasani brother 
I thought whole Arabian penisula consost of desert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Now after you have seen this thread and the nearly over 1000 photos from across the Arab World it is not necessary for me to lecture you about geography, history, where the Fertile Crescent was/is located or posting a giant face palm gif!

*Palestine:





Betlehem by Alvaro F., on Flickr

image hosted on flickr




The Jacir Palace, Bethlehem by PalFest, on Flickr





Betlehem by Alvaro F., on Flickr





Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr





Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr





Jerusalem souk by PalFest, on Flickr





Sebastiya by angrywhitekid, on Flickr*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> *Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> قبّاعة Qabba&#x27;a by Uri ZACKHEM, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orthodox Christians hold Palm Sunday procession at 1,607-year old Gaza City church by joegaza, on Flickr



Wonderful ! Amen! Love the picture with the Orthodox Christians during Palm Sunday!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Jordan:
*


Dana Village, Jordan by Gogoye, on Flickr



Petra, Jordan by Gogoye, on Flickr



Jordan-18C-133 - Royal Tombs by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Jordan-18B-038 - Attuf Ridge (view large) by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Jordan-18C-095 - Temple of Dushares (view large) by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

*




*



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Wonderful ! Amen! Love the picture with the Orthodox Christians during Palm Sunday!



Dear, don't forget that the Arabs were the first Christians on earth after the small number of Jews that followed Christianity which back then was known as a sect among the Judaic Jews. There are millions of Christian Arabs and churches in our region are the oldest in the world. We are not all Muslims. Not all people know all that.

Judaism, Christianity and Islam are also Abrahamic religions that appeared among us Semitic people in our lands. This is why there are those many connections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> *Jordan:
> *
> 
> 
> Dana Village, Jordan by Gogoye, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Petra, Jordan by Gogoye, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan-18C-133 - Royal Tombs by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan-18B-038 - Attuf Ridge (view large) by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan-18C-095 - Temple of Dushares (view large) by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Dear, don't forget that the Arabs were the first Christians on earth after the small number of Jews that followed Christianity which back then was known as a sect among the Judaic Jews. There are millions of Christian Arabs and churches in our region are the oldest in the world. We are not all Muslims. Not all people know all that.
> 
> Judaism, Christianity and Islam are also Abrahamic religions that appeared among us Semitic people in our lands. This is why there are those many connections.



It's so amazing to see these pictures my brother ! They are just so beautiful! Someday I'll have to tour ME...inshallah / God willing !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> It's so amazing to see these pictures my brother ! They are just so beautiful! Someday I'll have to tour ME...inshallah / God willing !





If you are planning to visit the Arab world then don't visit Iraq, Syria or Libya. Rest is pretty much safe and visited by millions upon millions of tourists from all over the world already. The region is just and have been in a particular big turmoil in those past 3 years due to the "Arab Spring". Anyway let's not turn this thread into politics and let the photos speak for themselves.

*Palestine:




*
Jerusalem by Alvaro F., on Flickr

*Oman:*



Oman - Road through Green Paradise of Salalah Mountains by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr

*Yemen:*



Unfolding pure beautiness by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr

*Egypt:
*


Moez Street - Old Cairo by Angel Aj Adam Photography, on Flickr

*Lebanon:*



Beauty in every angle by Ram-E, on Flickr

*Libya:
*


Libya by richard.mcmanus., on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*



Yemen by richard.mcmanus., on Flickr



Yemen by richard.mcmanus., on Flickr



Yemen by richard.mcmanus., on Flickr



mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni-burra mountain-yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr



village of mud-brick houses in wadi doan-Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr



view of the high old palaces with the yemenistyle in Sana&#x27;a, yemen, by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Anyway enough of all that world famous ancient heritage from the earliest civilizations, World UNESCO Heritage Sites etc. for now.

*UAE:*



Dubai Moon by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr



Dubai Skyline by G.ValenzTa, on Flickr



Dubai Skyline by Omar Dakhane, on Flickr




Dubai March 2014 by Stefan Geneva, on Flickr




Dubai MAR 2014 by Stefan Geneva, on Flickr




Dubai March 2014 by Stefan Geneva, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:*




Dubai Marina by Firoze Edassery, on Flickr




Atlantis, The Palm by Firoze Edassery, on Flickr




Dubai Marina by Firoze Edassery, on Flickr




Dubai Mall fountains and Souk Al Bahar par GottaSmile, sur Flickr




Dubai Marina by zohaibanjum87, on Flickr



Sheikh Zayed Mosque by marin.tomic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:














Urban Marina by discovery720266, on Flickr




dubai by zaigirdar, on Flickr




Dubai by eldar.dunakaev, on Flickr
*



Dubai skyline par Aamir Jaffar, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




AUB, Beirut and Lebanon by American University of Beirut Official Page, on Flickr




Lazy Horses by haithamhammoud, on Flickr




Beiteddine Palace by Børre Ludvigsen, on Flickr



Buddies by rabiem22, on Flickr




Ras Kifa - Lebanon راس كيفا - شمال لبنان by Hanna Khoury, on Flickr




Chouf by Børre Ludvigsen, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:*



Burj Khalifa by DanielKHC, on Flickr
*Egypt:
*


Giza al atardecer by pniselba, on Flickr

*Saudi Arabia:*






*Jordan:
*


Petra By Night by TheFella, on Flickr

*Libya:*



leptis magna by .pedro.vilela., on Flickr

*Tunisia:
*
The ancient site of Carthage built by one of the many ancient Semitic peoples, the Phoenicians.
The famous military commander Hannibal (247 – 183/182/181 BC) was of Phoenician origin (Punic Carthaginian) himself.

Hannibal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Amazing pictures of the ancient ME and Africa. Keep them up homeboy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> Amazing pictures of the ancient ME and Africa. Keep them up homeboy.



You are welcome bro. I am trying to do my best and showcase our beautiful, vast and ancient Arab world.

*Tunisia:*








Carthage by Stephen Downes, on Flickr



Carthage by Stephen Downes, on Flickr



Kerkouane by Z!KeepeR, on Flickr



Tunisia-4538 - Courtyard by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Djerba... by jansmetsfoto, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

very stunning pictures there @al-Hasani brother. By the way, can you update us on the progress of construction jobs in mecca especially around the al-haram ash-sharif? I raise this question because this year the hajj portion for Indonesian (and probably same to other moslem countries) is decreased from the last year which was also decreased from the previous years. and I think the primary cause of the decrease is the construction projects. Appreciate if you can post some pictures as well. Jazakalloh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




My response: WOW. 

Truly beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*

University of al-Qarawiyyin founded in the year 859. I covered it earlier.

"It is the oldest existing and continually operating educational institution in the world according to UNESCO and Guinness World Records[5] and is sometimes referred to as the oldest university, although some scholars dispute whether the term can be properly applied historically to institutions outside the European model.[6]"

University of al-Qarawiyyin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Established by the Arab Muslim woman Fatima al-Fihri.

Fatima al-Fihri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*

Examples of traditional Tunisian Arab architecture:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*


















La Goulette by jchharris, on Flickr



2013-10-16 Cap Bon_1255.jpg by tonnyvandingenen, on Flickr



2013-10-16 Cap Bon_1225.jpg by tonnyvandingenen, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*



Hammamet by parsonsparisn, on Flickr



nd-201311-SidiBouSaid-D7-23 by Novemberdelta, on Flickr



Bizerte by kaïs miled, on Flickr



Café Sidi Chabaâne, the terraces by Michael Foley Photography, on Flickr



The colosseum at El-Jem by jchharris, on Flickr



The colosseum at El-Jem by jchharris, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*



DSCN7225 by Wassel Msehli, on Flickr



Panorama by Wassel Msehli, on Flickr



DSCN7274 by Wassel Msehli, on Flickr



La Goulette Port by leotcs, on Flickr



Tunis تونس‎ by leotcs, on Flickr



Zaytuna mosque (Tunis, Tunisia) by Transylvania_Magyar_land, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*



> Al-Zaytuna Mosque(Arabic: جامع الزيتونة‎, literally meaning the Mosque of Olive) is a major mosque in Tunis, Tunisia. The mosque is the oldest in the Capital of Tunisia and covers an area of 5,000 square metres (1.2 acres) with nine entrances. It has 160 authentic columns brought originally from the ruins of the old city of Carthage. The mosque is known to host one of the first and greatest universities in the history of Islam.



Al-Zaytuna Mosque - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Tunis, Zaytuna Mosque, arcade at entrance to prayer hall (7) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr



Tunis, Zaytuna Mosque, mihrab area of prayer hall (6) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr



Tunis, Zaytuna Mosque, view of interior of prayer hall, founded late 7th cent (4) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr




La Goulette Port by leotcs, on Flickr



Avenue Habib Bourguiba at sunset, Tunis, Tunisia by iancowe, on Flickr



&quot;LA COSA NOSTRA&quot; by piwiyan, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*



Tunisia-2739 - Looking Down from the Top by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-2758 - Temple of Mercury by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3328 - El Djem Amphitheater by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



> The Mosque of Uqba (Arabic: جامع عقبة‎), also known as the Great Mosque of Kairouan (جامع القيروان الأكبر), is one of the most important mosques in Tunisia, situated in the UNESCO World Heritage town of Kairouan.



Great Mosque of Kairouan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Tunisia-4538 - Courtyard by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-4580 - Look Up....Look Way Up........ by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-4545 - Prayer Hall by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*



Tunisia-4552 - Mosque of Uqba by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-4565B by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3637 - Seem to be roaming free.... by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Mosque by Baernard, on Flickr



Port de Monastir by R. Gj, on Flickr



Tunisia 2009 by kruijffjes, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*



Tunis - Hammamet - Тунис - Хаммамет by WomEOS, on Flickr



Sfax Medina by John Stewart~, on Flickr



Tunis - La Marsa by WomEOS, on Flickr



Tunis - La Marsa beach by WomEOS, on Flickr


The famous ancient site of Carthage. Established by the Semitic Phoenicians. Hannibal (247-183 BC) was a Punic Carthaginian himself of Phoenician origin.



carthage by henrik_hallgren, on Flickr



Carthage - Birsa Hill by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*



Tunis - medina by WomEOS, on Flickr



Sidi Bou Said, Tunis by usaid.d800, on Flickr



Tunis by usaid.d800, on Flickr



Metline, Tunisia.. by usaid.d800, on Flickr



MUA_2434 by usaid.d800, on Flickr



Sidi Bou Said, Tunis. by usaid.d800, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*



Tunisia-4491 - Entrance Halls by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-4451 by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-4449 - Temples of the Gods by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-4427 - Back of the Capitoline by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-4049 - Old Tamerza by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3986 - Great scenery by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*



Tunisia-3418 - Sfax Medina by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3420 - Bab Diwan Gate by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3152 - Courtyard of the Great Mosque by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3242 - Dying to see the Ribat by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3247 - Monastir&#x27;s Ribat by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3153 - Prayer Hall of the Great Mosque by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*



Tunisia-3261 - Monastir&#x27;s Ribat by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3321 - Western Entrance by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-2855 - Good-bye to Dougga by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-2963 - Antonine Baths by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-2710 - Beautiful Green Dome by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3034 - Happy Ladies by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

@Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi

Page 16 is all Tunisia. Check it out brothers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> *Algeria:
> 
> 
> 
> *



@xenon54

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> @xenon54



What's with that mosque? That's the mosque of Muhammad El Bachir El Ibrahimi in Bou Saada in M'Sila Province, Algeria. It's not an old mosque.

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/محمد_البشير_الإبراهيمي

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:
*


Tunisia-3261 - Monastir&#x27;s Ribat by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3321 - Western Entrance by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-2855 - Good-bye to Dougga by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-2963 - Antonine Baths by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-2710 - Beautiful Green Dome by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3034 - Happy Ladies by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

@Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi

Page 16 is all Tunisia. Check it out brothers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> What's with that mosque? That's the mosque of Muhammad El Bachir El Ibrahimi in Bou Saada in M'Sila Province, Algeria. It's not an old mosque.
> 
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/محمد_البشير_الإبراهيمي


It looks half ottoman half arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Kaan said:


> @xenon54


The dome section looks like Ottoman architecture but on the other hand the Ottoman mosques are also inspired from Haghia Sophia .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Sorry for being ignorant but how do you get direct flickr links ?  I thought we couldn't get direct links to images,

Good photos anyway, looks like its more then just a big dessert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Kaan

Yes, it's a hybrid. Not common in the Arab world or anywhere else I believe but I think that it has its own charm. Considering it not being older than 100 years (if not much younger) I consider that a well-done architectural job. I prefer it much more than some of the futuristic mosques that are built across the world, mainly in the West. Never been a fan of them and doubt that I ever will.

In general the Arab world has a very big diversity when it comes to mosques. Each country has its unique designs and even regions. After all the first mosques were built in the Arab world. Also there are sectarian differences as well. This thread shows some of the differences in the Arab world very clearly.

@Targon

That's because I am a user on Flickr. I used to have photography as one of my interests (still kind of have but not much anymore) and during my travels across the world I used to take many photos. You need to make a user I guess.

Desserts, LOL? Well, there are indeed many big Arab desserts and in general tasty sweets that can make you gain weight easily. We are quite famous for this.

Anyway you were probably referring to deserts.

Are you trolling, just being ignorant or kidding?

Where you seriously ever in doubt about that? We are talking about a huge, huge landmass stretching from Morocco in the West next to the Atlantic Ocean to Oman in the East near the Arabian Sea, Syria in the North to Comoros in the Southern Hemisphere in the Indian Ocean. Let alone the Arab world being the center of the Fertile Crescent, having almost all kind of climate and microclimates, huge mountainous areas, fertile areas and the longest coastline in the Mediterranean by far, some of the longest rivers and the longest (Nile), lakes, biggest palm groves, forests, tropical forests, second largest coral reef in the world (Red Sea) after the Great Barrier Reef etc. Let alone us having literary a 30.000 km long coastline in total or something along those lines. Most of the Mediterranean coastline as I mentioned, a large coastline along the Atlantic Ocean, the Red Sea, Gulf, Arabian Sea and Indian Ocean. Hell lot of coastline.

Besides there are dozens kind of deserts and they are mostly very beautiful. Mountainous, rocky, sandy, volcanic, savanna like, steppe like etc. In KSA alone we have all of those types. During the spring those deserts turn into lush greenery with the exception of Rub' al Khali which is the only true "sandy" desert. It's really beautiful.

Something like this:



Green Desert - Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr



Green Desert by TARIQ-M, on Flickr
Endless green fields full of different flowers and trees as long as the eye can see. It's quite an amazing transformation.

It feels like being on a African safari. The same animals are just lacking, LOL.

Also in terms of ancient heritage then I would say that our world is unmatched as well. From one of the most if not the most iconic historical landmarks, to the oldest continuously inhabited cities on the planet to the lands where the first real civilizations emerged. There is a lot to be proud of.

Anyway it's not a chit-chat thread so kindly ask questions in the "Arab Coffee thread". I want this thread to be strictly about photos and no politics etc. as the forum is full of that.

*Qatar:*



Doha&#x27;s Iconic Pearl by WebdropsPro, on Flickr



Souq waqif, Doha, Qatar by jojijoseph54, on Flickr



Doha, Qatar, May 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr



Doha, Qatar, May 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr



Doha, Qatar, May 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr



Doha City Panorama by Keith Yahl, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

@al-Hasani

You sure give a lot effort to break the sterotypes  but you're kind of overdoing it in my opinion, giving a column of presentation about how you're great and best about everything to every single comment 

Of course I was joking but you already know about the Arab=Desert stereotype 

I don't know man, I'm signed but still can't take direct links, may be its restricted for some photos.

Yeah got it, some people don't allow sharing direct links, stupid Turkish photoghraphers.


----------



## al-Hasani

Targon said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> You sure give a lot effort to break the sterotypes  but you're kind of overdoing it in my opinion, giving a column of presentation about how you're great and best about everything to every single comment
> 
> Of course I was joking but you already know about the Arab=Desert stereotype



I don't know about such stereotype. It totally depends on which Arab country you are talking about. We are after all talking about a huge geographical area and well over 20 Arab countries. Stereotypes are nothing more than stereotypes as well. Not facts and I tend to prefer facts. Maybe because of my educational background (chemical engineer). 

I don't think that stating historical facts is overdoing anything. Nor writing facts. Also I don't know where you get your "best in everything" comment from. Anyway I don't want this thread to turn into a chit-chat thread as I said.

*Qatar: 
*


SOUQ WAQIF DOHA QATAR - اسطبل سوق واقف الدوحه قطر by Hanoverian, on Flickr



Sealine Beach Resort by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr



morning walk by FGPic, on Flickr



The Elusive Oryx by Universal Stopping Point, on Flickr



Doha, Qatar, May 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr



Qatar National Day 18th December 2009 by arfromqatar, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Kuwait:*



Alzahraa Mosque [HDR] by Hussain Shah., on Flickr



The Colorful Mosque by DanielKHC, on Flickr

















Ancient archaeological site on Failaka Island. It was one of the capitals/major towns/ports of the ancient Dilmun Civilization about 3000 BC. It was also Greek at one point. Hence the name.

Failaka Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Bronze age temple in Failaka island. Koweit by Thomas Sagory / du-ciel.com, on Flickr

A lot of heritage in Kuwait was destroyed during the Gulf War and a lot of it is yet to be rebuilt. Kuwait was once the place (1960's, 1970's and 1980's) to be in the region but the country has since stagnated a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Multani

very beautiful thread

*Sayyida Khadija radyAllahu anha in Makkah al Mukarramah







*

Sayyidah Khadija radyAllahu anha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*



Lac de Bnachii by Samer Berjawi, on Flickr



Ammik, Beqaa by Samer Berjawi, on Flickr



The Marina by Samer Berjawi, on Flickr



Courtyard of Beiteddine [house of faith] by Micha84., on Flickr

*Byblos - the oldest continuously inhabited city on the planet!
*


Byblos view by Snapdragon in Lebanon, on Flickr



Untitled by Anu &amp; Anant, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*



Untitled by Anu &amp; Anant, on Flickr



DSC_3896 by i Catch, on Flickr

*Algeria:*








One Day in Algiers by Habib Boucetta, on Flickr



collo city mai 2014 by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr



collo city mars 2014 by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*




Madagh 1 ere Plage par cherif.alger, sur Flickr





M'Zab par iñaki do campo gan, sur Flickr





Agouni Gueghrane - Agwni Gueghran by RENARD Nicolas, on Flickr





Didouche ouest by dzpixel, on Flickr





COLLO - EN NESSA by omar lomaxe, on Flickr





Travel East I par Marc Benslahdine, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*















DSC04780 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*





Algiers &quot;Casbah&quot; Algiers city(الجزائر), Algeria, North Africa. Casbah d'Alger by Batistini Gaston, on Flickr















Timimoun at dusk by Niquinho, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Halimi

Algeria has a gorgeous coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Halimi said:


> Algeria has a gorgeous coast.



Yes, it's really something to be honest with you. Algeria has always been known for having a very beautiful coastline. In fact the Arab countries bordering the Mediterranean Sea (of which the majority of the Mediterranean coastline does) is known for its beauty and wilderness compared to the more crowded European coastlines on the Mediterranean Sea.

*Lebanon:*




Fresco at Our Lady of Qannoubine Maronite Monastery by themanwithsalthair, on Flickr




Ehden by Anton Mukhametchin, on Flickr




Baalkek, Lebanon by light guard, on Flickr




Colonnaded Road by spdl_n1, on Flickr



Faraya - Lebanon by Obadah Yaghi, on Flickr



faraya by nihil38, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Libya:*



Roman Libya by Alison Waller, on Flickr



Mushahar by Sammy Naas, on Flickr



Melting Sahara by Jay Brezinsky, on Flickr









بحر ليس كمثله بحر by Bumedian, on Flickr



لون الطبيعة by Bumedian, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ELTurco

Beautiful pictures also the Arabian horse looks awsome!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA Hey as their are many countries who speak Arabic so my question is which Arab country has the biggest Drama and Filmy industry I mean the arab dramas watched in arab world are made mostly in which country and also popular singers in Arab World where are they mostly from ????/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA Hey as their are many countries who speak Arabic so my question is which Arab country has the biggest Drama and Filmy industry I mean the arab dramas watched in arab world are made mostly in which country and also popular singers in Arab World where are they mostly from ????/



Probably Egypt and Lebanon. At least historically. Today most countries have their own mostly vibrant industries.

Please ask such questions in the Arabic Coffee thread instead for the future, bro. Otherwise this thread will turn into a chit-chat thread.

Arabic Coffee shop | Page 182

I will more than happily answer any questions there.

*Saudi Arabia:
*


I Need Ferrari for this Road . by oldwolf., on Flickr
*












*
Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr




Al Ula, Saudi Arabia by mrcdvs, on Flickr




Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Halimi

Those are some beautiful beaches. A lot of potential for 'Islamic Tourism', which is a growing market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Halimi said:


> Those are some beautiful beaches. A lot of potential for 'Islamic Tourism', which is a growing market.



Indeed brother. Saudi Arabia has one of the most beautiful coastlines really and some of the least exposed as well. Thousands of kilometers of coastline. Much of it isolated.

Also there are about 1.300 uninhabited islands in KSA of which most are tropical/coral.

KSA has 1,300 islands with no inhabitants | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

The regime has already initiated investments in tourism as this will be a future income of some significant size to the economy but many rules must change and better infrastructure for tourism built.

@1000

Those two satellite photos reminded me of this one. Maybe you have seen it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Since the blessed month of Ramadan is just around the corner:

*Saudi Arabia:*



Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr​*



*

*Palestine:*



البائكة الجنوبية الشرقية: 412هـ - 1021م by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr​*Syria:*



by birklund, on Flickr​*Iraq:*



The Palace - ( An Najaf - Iraq) by Hussain Isa, on Flickr​


Shrine of Husayn ibn ‘Alī, Karbala, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr

Let us pray for a better world and first of all peace in the Arab and Muslim world since this is unfortunately much needed right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> Since the blessed month of Ramadan is just around the corner:
> 
> *Saudi Arabia:*
> 
> 
> 
> Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr​*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Palestine:*
> 
> 
> 
> البائكة الجنوبية الشرقية: 412هـ - 1021م by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr​*Syria:*
> 
> 
> 
> by birklund, on Flickr​*Iraq:*
> 
> 
> 
> The Palace - ( An Najaf - Iraq) by Hussain Isa, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> Shrine of Husayn ibn ‘Alī, Karbala, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr
> 
> Let us pray for a better world and first of all peace in the Arab and Muslim world since this is unfortunately much needed right now.


Post more pictures of Masjid e Nabvi and Kaba as beautiful as these ones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Lebanon by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr




The first printing press in the Middle East by ychaker, on Flickr




On the roof by ychaker, on Flickr




رأس المتن by FlickrJunkie, on Flickr




Feraya by Dany e Ficiol, on Flickr




Baalbek, Lebanon by Paul Saad, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

My friend @al-Hasani , can you post some pictures of the Christian churches, Christian monasteries around the Middle East? Please and thank you! Shukran Sadeek!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Wow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani Stop Promising and do it


----------



## al-Hasani

@Nihonjin1051

I will try. Just give me a few minutes. I will have a busy day again today so pardon me if I don't answer your posts or answer them much later.

*Lebanon:*



Holly Foreground by rorizahr, on Flickr

*Palestine:*



Cloisters At The Church Of The Nativity by Sean Batten, on Flickr

Church of the Nativity. A World UNESCO Heritage Site.

Church of the Nativity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Iraq:*



matti by pecos2009, on Flickr

Mar Mattai monastery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Egypt:*



Saint Catherine Monastery by Quing Obillos, on Flickr

One of the oldest working monasteries in the world. It's a World UNESCO Heritage Site as well.

Saint Catherine's Monastery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Egypt:*



Isolate by Señor William Picard, on Flickr

Monastery of Saint Anthony. Founded in 356.

Monastery of Saint Anthony - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Saudi Arabia:*







Then you have remains/ruins of some of the first churches on earth such as the Jubail Church in KSA from the 4th century. Obviously not longer in use.

Jubail Church - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There are many more churches and dozens of other monasteries but I picked some of the most prolific ones.

@Zarvan

I already posted those photos many times. I don't have any good new ones due to the expansion work and due to the Mataf. The good ones are either posted in this thread or in the "Saudi Arabia in pictures" thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Wow.



You are welcome my friend.

*Algeria:*






























BARL0455 par Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> You are welcome my friend.
> 
> *Algeria:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BARL0455 par Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr


What is the name of the peak shown in last picture ?


----------



## al-Hasani

@Zarvan

I have no information as it is not stated but it is in the Northern parts of Algeria. Could be any mountain top.

*Algeria:*
























oran | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*










# La Grande Poste, Alger # par Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*































Enough Algeria for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*

*








Ascending a snow slope par nic0704, sur Flickr





Walk around Ouzoud falls (MA) par Ivan Enderlin, sur Flickr










majestic Chellah par karina robin, sur Flickr





Morocco-Meknes. par vlahostamostakis, sur Flickr*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*





Vallée de l'Ounila, Maroc par CarteDiem, sur Flickr





View from Cafe Arabe par Outcast Editions, sur Flickr





Toujours ces beaux paysage qui traversent le haut atlas marocain, ici c'est l'oued Tassaout, belle cette vallée non :18: par talebm28, sur Flickr





طريق من راس جاري الى ولماس par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr





ait_benhaddou__high_atlas__morocco par wookjuice, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*





Morocco Colorado par tristancantat, sur Flickr





Oulad azzem - Beni kourra - Bou Adel \ Taounate - Morocco par Taounate Gallery, sur Flickr





Paysage marocain d'hiver par И. Максим, sur Flickr

*



*
*



*

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*




















Tanger, Morocco par Xavier Allard, sur Flickr





Nomads of Merzouga. par SalmaZag&quot;, sur Flickr





Montagnes du Rif et plage de Eddalya par daniel.wilk, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*





Jebha Panorama. Please don't allow they ever build an hotel in the mountain from where I took the photo.. Jebha. Morocco par zanzibarcordoba, sur Flickr





IMG_1830 par Cinecadiz, sur Flickr





Jebel Sirwa with the chain of the High Atlas beyond par Tim R-T-C, sur Flickr










13-10-18 Morocco 2381.jpg par avorym, sur Flickr





Marrakech view from riad zohar-3424 par jez19632003, sur Flickr

That's it for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




254 by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr




Spectacular View - Lebanon by whl.travel, on Flickr




Ruins of Faqra - Lebanon by whl.travel, on Flickr




Beiteddine, Lebanon by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr




Waiting for the Storm.. by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr




Jezzine by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Green is Everywhere by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr




The Far Side of the World by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr




Rise Beyond The Clouds.. by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr




Lost in Dream-Land.. by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr




The Trees Lead You Through by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr




Dream Land by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*

















*



*
*










*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*






*



*
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:





























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*





La petite mosquée dans la prairie par Dr.abroudj, sur Flickr
















Hotel Les Zianides, Tlemcen. par Moeqrie, sur Flickr





Algeria 2013 - Jijel par Alaa Benz, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Libya:*








Landscape | Paysage | Trip | Travel | Voyage | Libya | Libye | Desert by davidrombaut, on Flickr



Libya by richard.mcmanus., on Flickr




Dressed up young girls in Ghadames, Libya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Knights Benghazi . . by العقوري [ Libya Photographer ], on Flickr



private beach by Painzore, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*



beach crowne by wallsor, on Flickr



Paradise by evii.rosta, on Flickr



IMG_0360 by namicsd3wd, on Flickr



Wakan Village Batinah Region by Oman Tourism, on Flickr



The Chedi, Muscat Oman by Crazy Clyde, on Flickr



AlBustan Infinity Pool by Oman Tourism, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*



Qurum_Oman (52) by Hans Baars, on Flickr



Qurum_Oman (54) by Hans Baars, on Flickr



Qurum_Oman (4) by Hans Baars, on Flickr



paradise by thecaffeinated, on Flickr



Qurum_Oman (28) by Hans Baars, on Flickr



Paradise. by TiiShirt, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@al-Hasani Make Dua I get lot of money so I can soon visit Saudi Arabia and do Umra and Hajj and have so much money that I can afford to do it every year and also would love to travel and stay in Algeria and Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> *Morocco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Gorgeous! The last picture is surreal. The stark combination of the snow-capped mountain peaks and the palm trees in the foreground. WOW!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> *Libya:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landscape | Paysage | Trip | Travel | Voyage | Libya | Libye | Desert by davidrombaut, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Libya by richard.mcmanus., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up young girls in Ghadames, Libya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Knights Benghazi . . by العقوري [ Libya Photographer ], on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> private beach by Painzore, on Flickr



Beautiful beaches over there, eh? Have you been here before, @al-Hasani ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Gorgeous! The last picture is surreal. The stark combination of the snow-capped mountain peaks and the palm trees in the foreground. WOW!



I apologize for the late reply. Yes, it's really something. That's Marrakech. One of the most beautiful cities in the world in my humble opinion and that of many others.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Beautiful beaches over there, eh? Have you been here before, @al-Hasani ?



No, I have never visited Libya mate but I would like to visit it.

*Morocco:*

*





Lebanon:*



L1004807 by rorizahr, on Flickr





Qozhaya - Monastery of St. Anthony the Great by StefoF, on Flickr





Bcharré by Christophe Pierret, on Flickr





Anjar, Lebanon by hellimli, on Flickr

*Palestine:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Palestine:*
*





*















​@Hazzy997

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Palestine:*




29020_20140415_GK.jpg by Galeria Arautos, on Flickr



Jerusalem - Dome of the Rock by The Very Lonely Traveller, on Flickr

*Lebanon:*










Sunset on mount Hermon by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr

Byblos - the oldest continously inhabited city in the world!





Byblos, Lebanon by hellimli, on Flickr





Byblos Castle, Lebanon by hellimli, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*






Spring in Lebanon by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr





Fall colors by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr





The colors of the NATURE by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr





Deir Al-Quamar Old village by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr





Bekaa plains by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr





Lebanon in SPRING time by aswad1sr, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Palestine:*




Dome of the rock by Joyce:, on Flickr





Reconnais-tu le Temple by Khryselakatos, on Flickr





Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr

*Lebanon:*





DSC_0084 by AMIN NASSR, on Flickr





Lebanon Aug-2011 (27) by AMIN NASSR, on Flickr





Jezzine South Lebanon by aswad1sr, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Becoming one with nature by ychaker, on Flickr




St John's Church, Byblos (Lebanon) by Ramy., on Flickr





The Snow Has Melted by rabiem22, on Flickr





Deir Il Amar by Charles Hajj, on Flickr





Slopes of Champions by jrseikaly, on Flickr




libano, batroun by Peppe De Cristofaro, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*





Pan Akoura by Paul Saad, on Flickr





Zouk from Harissa [HDR] by Ace Shooting, on Flickr





Byblos Souk by Ace Shooting, on Flickr





Traditional house - Saida by Ace Shooting, on Flickr





Kannoubin by Ace Shooting, on Flickr



Port de Byblos by Charles Hajj, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*



980069_286865378115688_668273355_o by Mohamed1403, on Flickr



1000819_481661781915849_242916116_n by Mohamed1403, on Flickr



yemen-10117 by metamax2608, on Flickr



2014|02: Yemen - Socotra by mittermayrphoto, on Flickr



Dragon Blood Tree by Sami T, on Flickr



Socotra by Sami T, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> *Palestine:*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​@Hazzy997




WONDERFUL! Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> WONDERFUL! Beautiful



You are most welcome, bro.

*Lebanon:*




Mountains of Lebanon by Jon Ostrower, on Flickr




Mountains of Lebanon by Jon Ostrower, on Flickr




Coast of Lebanon by Jon Ostrower, on Flickr

*Morocco:*





*
Yemen:*



landscape of beautiful Yemen by Life Spirit, on Flickr



landscape of beautiful Yemen by Life Spirit, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*

The welcoming, noble, ancient but poor and overall suffering Yemeni people:








Yemen traditional dress by Mami-alBusaidi, on Flickr



Green Shawl at the Grand Mosque - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by M. Khatib, on Flickr



Owner of the souvenir shop (1) - Old Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by M. Khatib, on Flickr



Worshipper at the Grand Mosque - Sana&amp;#39;a, Yemen by M. Khatib, on Flickr



002 by iwys, on Flickr



saad_hawk said:


> And the Award goes to Yemen
> 
> Here is one of my fav video of Yemen



No doubt that Yemen is one of the most beautiful countries in the world. It's well-known for its beauty and ancient lands. It's considered as a unique country by every visitor that has been lucky enough to visit it lands. Unfortunately it is also a very poor country today but once it was among the most prosperous civilizations/countries out there. Insha'Allah it will be so once again.

The land of the Queen of Sheba. Probably the first attested female ruler of significance.

Prophet Muhammad (saws) praised no people/area more (outside of Hijaz) than nearby Yemen and Al-Sham.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*
















*




*









IMG_0970 by Taoutaou A.Moumen, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*

(@Zarvan you asked for photos from Makkah and Madinah and you will get them now)




Hajj-2009 Tawaf in Haram (Ka&#x27;ba) Makkah by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Masjid nabawi_Madinah_123 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Maghrib prayer time in Masjid Nabawi-2 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Thasbeeh_inside Masjidunnabawi by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Raining in Masjid Nabawi_Madinah by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Reading Quraan_inside Masjidunnabawi by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*

(A continuation of @Zarvan 's request)



Masjid_Nabawi_Madinah_101 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



022 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Masjid_Nabawi_Madinah_panorama by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



020 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-2 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr



madinah_masjid nabawi_00012 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

al-Hasani said:


> *Saudi Arabia:*
> 
> (@Zarvan you asked for photos from Makkah and Madinah and you will get them now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hajj-2009 Tawaf in Haram (Ka&#x27;ba) Makkah by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Masjid nabawi_Madinah_123 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Maghrib prayer time in Masjid Nabawi-2 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Thasbeeh_inside Masjidunnabawi by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Raining in Masjid Nabawi_Madinah by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Reading Quraan_inside Masjidunnabawi by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr








Tombs of the Prophet Muhammad PBUH and Khalifa Abu Bakr Saddique RA and Khalifa Omar Farooq RA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> *Saudi Arabia:*
> 
> (A continuation of @Zarvan 's request)
> 
> 
> 
> Masjid_Nabawi_Madinah_101 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 022 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Masjid_Nabawi_Madinah_panorama by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 020 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-2 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> madinah_masjid nabawi_00012 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr


Thanks a lot keep posting more of these specially those in which the Green Tomb is clearly visible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> The land of the Queen of Sheba. Probably the first attested female ruler of significance.
> Prophet Muhammad (saws) praised no people/area more (outside of Hijaz) than nearby Yemen and Al-Sham.




She (Queen of Sheba) was also the wife of David / Da'ud, and the mother of King Solomon / Suleiman, one of the greatest Kings to sit on the throne of Judea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*










moroccan sunsets par karina robin, sur Flickr




IMG_4900 par pommidoro, sur Flickr









View from the Kasbah par straehle, sur Flickr




Akenza Golf Resort par Jet_Communication, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*




IMG_0157 par arnaudlost, sur Flickr















La Koutoubia, Marrakesh, Morocco par Chris Brocklebank, sur Flickr




IMG_5114 par pommidoro, sur Flickr




Casa Blanca par Abu Abdullaah, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> She (Queen of Sheba) was also the wife of David / Da'ud, and the mother of King Solomon / Suleiman, one of the greatest Kings to sit on the throne of Judea.



Dear, Queen of Sheba is also the most famous queen in both the Bible and Noble Qur'an. Also arguably the most famous ancient queen.

*


*​Let us thus take her country as the next Arab country here.
*
Yemen:*








Yemen-14-002-Credit R.Dutton (7) by darwin_initiative, on Flickr




Yemen, View from Hajja by Hoops&amp;Yooyo, on Flickr



Eryan Ibb Yemen by ManarAleryani, on Flickr



mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni near manakha-mountain haraz-yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr



mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni-burra mountain-yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*





DSCF0965 by Paul Saad, on Flickr





DSCF0969 by Paul Saad, on Flickr





Teleferic, Beirut by sheer.simplicity, on Flickr





Temple of Bacchus, Baalbek by sheer.simplicity, on Flickr





Slopes of Champions by jrseikaly, on Flickr





The Snow Has Melted by rabiem22, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*





Kadisha Valley, North Lebanon by MikeTnT, on Flickr





Liban: visite de Byblos by VDaufresne, on Flickr Flickr





Hills of Snow by jrseikaly, on Flickr





Lebanon by American University of Beirut Official Page, on Flickr






The Forest of the Cedars of God, Kadisha Valley by MikeTnT, on Flickr





Bnashii by Le Faible, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*




Old Sana&#x27;a in B&amp;W by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr




Dar A-Hajar by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr




Veiled girl eating in Sanaa - Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Veiled young girl smiling - Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Veiled young girl smiling - Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Woman under a tree - Shahara area - Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:*




Dubai JBR Panorama by OliSal, on Flickr




Dubai Marina by dscreativ, on Flickr




Dubai par pier&amp;sci, sur Flickr




Four Points Sunrise by dscreativ, on Flickr




dubai skyline par r e x i m a g e s, sur Flickr




Dubai Skyline par G.ValenzTa, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Egypt:*



Funerary Temple of Hatshepsut LUXOR by Felix Vila, on Flickr



Avenue of the Sphinxes, Luxor, Egypt by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr




Ramses the Great (1303 BC to 1213 BC - died at 90) by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



The Pyramids of Giza by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



The Great Sphynx guards the Pyramid of Khafre by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



Overlooking Dakhla Oasis by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Egypt:*



Sunset over Dakhla Oasis by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



Minaret and mosque of Sheikh Nasr al-Din ( 11th - 12th century AD) by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



Colourful bas relief - Hatshepsut&#x27;s Temple / Valley of the Queens (circa. 1479 to 1458 BC) by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



Papyrus closed bud capital columns - Luxor Temple, Luxor, Egypt by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



Nile landscape by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



Interior stone bas relief by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Egypt:*



Cruising up the Nile by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



Temple of Sobek and Haroeris (circa 180 BC) - Kom Ombo, Egypt by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



Bas relief - the god Sobek the crocodile god by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



Sunlight sparkles on Lake Nasser near Aswan by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



Queen Nefertari&#x27;s Temple at Abu Simbel (1244-24 BC) by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



Temple of Sobek and Haroeris (circa 180 BC) - Kom Ombo, Egypt by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> *Lebanon:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kadisha Valley, North Lebanon by MikeTnT, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liban: visite de Byblos by VDaufresne, on Flickr Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hills of Snow by jrseikaly, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon by American University of Beirut Official Page, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Forest of the Cedars of God, Kadisha Valley by MikeTnT, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bnashii by Le Faible, on Flickr


my dream to visit Egypt and Jordan! although have seen quite a few countries in gulf!


----------



## al-Hasani

*Egypt:*




Main entrance to Mosque of Al-Refaey (built 1869-1912) by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



Roof cover over the ablutions fountain by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr



old cairo-2 069 by mnour2007, on Flickr




old cairo-2 085 by mnour2007, on Flickr



Moez Street - Old Cairo by Angel Aj Adam Photography, on Flickr



Looking out over Lake Nasser from the Temple of Isis on the Island of Philae near Aswan by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> *Egypt:*
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset over Dakhla Oasis by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Minaret and mosque of Sheikh Nasr al-Din ( 11th - 12th century AD) by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Colourful bas relief - Hatshepsut&#x27;s Temple / Valley of the Queens (circa. 1479 to 1458 BC) by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Papyrus closed bud capital columns - Luxor Temple, Luxor, Egypt by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nile landscape by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Interior stone bas relief by Byrd on a Wire, on Flickr


egypt is egypt ....love their civilization!


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*





View from Saydet el Hosn Church by rougetete, on Flickr





Hiking around Byblos by rougetete, on Flickr





Monastery of St. Anthony the Great by rougetete, on Flickr





Monastery of St. Anthony the Great by rougetete, on Flickr





Tour of Palais De Beit Ed-Dine by rougetete, on Flickr





Leb073 View south along coast from Byblos by holymoor, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

@p(-)0ENiX some places in the pics are just so beautiful arent it?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*



Burj Assalam by Ammar Khalaf by radhwan., on Flickr

That's a typical balcony in Sana'a. They are in the thousands. Although this particular one is of a better quality than usual.



Altstadt von Sanaa by Thomas Leonhardy by radhwan., on Flickr



A traditional restaurant in Yemen. by suzana zuhairi by radhwan., on Flickr



Socotra Island by Sami T, on Flickr




Wadi Bana, Ibb by radhwan., on Flickr






Bab Al- Yemen - Door of Yemen by Yusra Ahmad by radhwan., on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*





DSC08757 by rula.antoun, on Flickr





Baalbek Le Temple de Bacchus MG_1704 by photostudio63 photographe clermont ferrand, on Flickr





Jounieh #1 by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr





Port of Byblos by Palatinado, on Flickr





Meeresblick by Palatinado, on Flickr





It's Ski Time by Hussein Moussa1, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> *UAE:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai JBR Panorama by OliSal, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai Marina by dscreativ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai par pier&amp;sci, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four Points Sunrise by dscreativ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dubai skyline par r e x i m a g e s, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai Skyline par G.ValenzTa, sur Flickr


sorry but UAE is so artificial!


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*



Salalah palms old town - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



AlBustan Infinity Pool by Oman Tourism, on Flickr



Mirbat by Icker_Malabares, on Flickr




Djebel Samhan, bedouin young man with keffiyeh, Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




View of the mountains in Oman,Salalah by Fai9al22, on Flickr




Stunning view in Jebel Akhdar, Oman by tomsbiketrip.com, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*









fort by kkair, on Flickr



The Lonely Tree by A Vahanvaty, on Flickr



Oman by anna bertocchi, on Flickr



Darbat, Salalah by ASHIQ P.M., on Flickr



The EDGE by mr.alsultan, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

Marshmallow said:


> @p(-)0ENiX some places in the pics are just so beautiful arent it?!



Personally, I am not too fond of scenic pictures, it's mostly the pictures of historical sites, cities, temples, et cetera that somewhat interest me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

p(-)0ENiX said:


> Personally, I am not too fond of scenic pictures, it's mostly the pictures of* historical sites, cities, temples*, et cetera that somewhat interest me.


han tu wo bhi hain na....didnt you see....Egypt and Yemen is all about it! by the way hows your Ramadan going?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*





Parc de Taza Jijel 2011 by Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, on Flickr










Panorama sur l'Atlas Tellien by Bled Runner, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*










Algérie - Lalla Khdidja [HDR] by ILyas.G, on Flickr










Paradise on earth by Mebarki Razine, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*

























Vivier by *Crazy Diamond*, on Flickr





PLAGE DE ST CLOUD (ANNABA) by zekro, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

Marshmallow said:


> han tu wo bhi hain na....didnt you see....Egypt and Yemen is all about it! by the way hows your Ramadan going?



Yeah, I saw a number of them right now. 

I don't know if you have seen this before, but the sunken ancient Egyptian city of Heracleion (Thonis) might interest you. It was an important trading port before Alexandria, the construction of which incidentally, also led to the eventual abandonment of Memphis.

Heracleion Photos: Lost Egyptian City Revealed After 1,200 Years Under Sea

Sunken Civilizations - Heracleion









​Ramadan is going well, it's usually the thirst that annoys me the most, even though I drink a lot of ice-cold water before Fajr. 

What about you buddy?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@p(-)0ENiX @Marshmallow

I appreciate your talk but I kindly ask you to continue it in another thread as otherwise this thread will turn into a chit-chat thread which is not its purpose. You are very welcome to continue the discussion in the "Arabic Coffee thread" or elsewhere for instance if you do not mind.

Thanks.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Algeria:*






























-2382 by Bendjelloul fouad, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

al-Hasani said:


> I appreciate your talk but I kindly ask you to continue it in another thread as otherwise this thread will turn into a chit-chat thread which is not its purpose. You are very welcome to continue the discussion in the "Arabic Coffee thread" or elsewhere for instance if you do not mind.
> 
> Thanks.



That's not a problem. I do understand that this thread is meant primarily for photos & minor discussions involving them, hence the reason I posted pictures of the sunken Egyptian city's ruins, but yeah the conversation was turning in to a regular chat after we began discussing Ramadan.

@Marshmallow 

Please reply to me in the "Whatever" thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*





Algérie 1, Olivier Laugero by Adrénaline Parapente, on Flickr





ALGIERS PANORAMIC fron EL MOURADIA by omar lomaxe, on Flickr





Rue Didouche Mourad (audin) Alger by BigBadi™ ForcesDZ.com, on Flickr





Les Aftis et el Mansouria Jijel by Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, on Flickr





Djemila by Graffyc Foto, on Flickr





Azul ... by scientech, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*
















Bahla Fort by digitalazia, on Flickr

Frankincense - once the most valuable goods out there. Especially during the ancient Incense Route.

Incense Route - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Mister Musallem, from Gedad tribe, collecting frankincense, Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Yemeni Frankincense Gatherer by Tribes of the World, on Flickr



Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*



Mosque of Uqba - The Great Mosque by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr



Jinete árabe - Arab rider by xhunter83, on Flickr



Sidi Bou Said seascape (Tunisia) by Peace Correspondent, on Flickr




Sidi_Bousid - Tunisia by tq1962-Tareq AlObaid, on Flickr









Carthage by Petits Voyages, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Jordan:*



Jordan-18C-101 - Great Temple by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Jordan-18C-095 - Temple of Dushares (view large) by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Jordan-18B-083 - Many Royal Tombs by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Jordan-18A-095 - Tombs are Everywhere. by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Petra by Seetheholyland.net, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*Jordan:*




Jordanian Beauty.. by SonOfJordan, on Flickr




Bedouin Woman | Jordan by andrea erdna barletta, on Flickr



Bedouin Girls of Petra by cocolinda, on Flickr









Keffiyeh &amp; Kohl | Jordan by andrea erdna barletta, on Flickr



Jordan-18A-094 - Theatre (view large) by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*




















03--Original pic by Abdenour Beno, on Flickr










Algeria ~ Annaba - Seraidi - Al Motanazah by Ibrahim Photographer, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desert Fox

al-Hasani said:


> AlBustan Infinity Pool by Oman Tourism, on Flickr


Now that's what i call Paradise on Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Desert Fox said:


> Now that's what i call Paradise on Earth.



It's a very beautiful photo indeed. When I see it I want to take a swim in not only the swimming pool but the blue ocean too! The Arabian Peninsula is in general famous for its beautiful and long coastline, beaches, coral reefs etc.

*Saudi Arabia:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*Palestine:*





[URL='http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_gannon/2192343369/']DG08_HEBRON_032 by David_Gannon, on Flickr[/URL]





DG08_JER_151 by David_Gannon, on Flickr





[URL='http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_gannon/2202936631/']DG08_JER_150 by David_Gannon, on Flickr[/URL]





[URL='http://www.flickr.com/photos/91025937@N07/11561036194/']Untitled by discussionbook.com, on Flickr[/URL]





DG08_JER_159 by David_Gannon, on Flickr





[URL='http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_gannon/2202938883/']DG08_JER_165 by David_Gannon, on Flickr[/URL]​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> @p(-)0ENiX @Marshmallow
> 
> I appreciate your talk but I kindly ask you to continue it in another thread as otherwise this thread will turn into a chit-chat thread which is not its purpose. You are very welcome to continue the discussion in the "Arabic Coffee thread" or elsewhere for instance if you do not mind.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Algeria:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -2382 by Bendjelloul fouad, on Flickr


Ok no problem!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

p(-)0ENiX said:


> Yeah, I saw a number of them right now.
> 
> I don't know if you have seen this before, but the sunken ancient Egyptian city of Heracleion (Thonis) might interest you. It was an important trading port before Alexandria, the construction of which incidentally, also led to the eventual abandonment of Memphis.
> 
> Heracleion Photos: Lost Egyptian City Revealed After 1,200 Years Under Sea
> 
> Sunken Civilizations - Heracleion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Ramadan is going well, it's usually the thirst that annoys me the most, even though I drink a lot of ice-cold water before Fajr.
> 
> What about you buddy?


yeah i have just briefly read about that Sunken Egyptian City sometime back but not in details....but thanks for reminding me and passing the Link ...would read it definately in some free time....

gosh the Egyptian Civilization and the inventions they made then are so vast and interesting that the more you read about them the more you fall in love with it.....i have read their Construction technology...the materials they used...the plans and layout....the symbolic significance of seals,sculptures,caves art,graves and Jewellery they used to have etc....they were trend setters...really!!!

as for Ramadan,going great except for the same thirst part too hot here gosh.....

sorry if i couldnt or cant reply quick...im currently busy in a friend's project....helping her in couple of things and then due to Ramadan the routine has changed alot!

sorry @al-Hasani this will be the last reply here haha wont do the blunder again....its Ramadan bear with it! Patience Patience dude!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*



A Face in a Million: the Struggle of Syria’s Refugees in Lebanon by UNHCR, on Flickr



Ceiling of Beirut Main Mosque (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr



a girl between Syrian-Lebanese Border by Alhashan, on Flickr

Beautiful girl. Reminds me of my younger sister when she was smaller. Same hair too, LOL.




North Lebanon 7 by Parracity, on Flickr




IMG_3769 by rana.sweidan, on Flickr




Chabrouh Dam by fadicomair, on Flickr

@Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## airmarshal

You are super @al-Hasani 

Great thread. Thanks a million

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

airmarshal said:


> You are super @al-Hasani
> 
> Great thread. Thanks a million



You are very welcome brother. I am glad that you liked it and thanks for all those many thanks.

*Algeria:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




DSC_0128 by amal MC, on Flickr




much clearer now!

 by Fadi Asmar ^AKA^ Piax, on Flickr




DSC08757 by rula.antoun, on Flickr




Magical Mountains... by Fadi Asmar ^AKA^ Piax, on Flickr




set me free by Fadi Asmar ^AKA^ Piax, on Flickr




more WiNteR fun

 by Fadi Asmar ^AKA^ Piax, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Tripoli 1 (1 of 1) by nickvalentinehall, on Flickr




tyre lebanon by zbechara, on Flickr




snow by zbechara, on Flickr




Villages (1 of 1) by nickvalentinehall, on Flickr




Temple of Jupiter 1 (1 of 1) by nickvalentinehall, on Flickr




libano, byblos by Peppe De Cristofaro, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Mountains of Lebanon by Jon Ostrower, on Flickr




1524837_10151953807272217_1022772354_n by Aicha k., on Flickr




libano, tiro by Peppe De Cristofaro, on Flickr




libano, byblos by Peppe De Cristofaro, on Flickr




Lebanon, ski resort Faraya by julkiev, on Flickr




Chouf by Børre Ludvigsen, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*




Kasbah in Telouet par Klas-Herman Lundgren, sur Flickr




Rif landscape par guillaume.david7474, sur Flickr



Marrakech Spice Market by onarticus, on Flickr



Olives on Display at Marrakech Indoor Market by onarticus, on Flickr



Tifnit by Joost A, on Flickr



Marrakech - Menara -Wide View :: HDR by Omar.H Photography, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saad Huzaifa

You included african countries in arab world...i think due to the language??
is it???
or any other reason bro..
i want to learn


----------



## al-Hasani

Saad Huzaifa said:


> You included african countries in arab world...i think due to the language??
> is it???
> or any other reason bro..
> i want to learn



What do you mean? All of North Africa is Arab.

Arab world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway this thread is not supposed to be a chit-chat thread so you are welcome to ask any questions about the Arab world in the "Arab Coffee Shop" thread.

Arabic Coffee shop

*Morocco:*



Marrakech Museum – Museo, Morocco, HDR 2 by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr



Bahia Palace – Palacio Bahia, Marrakech (Morocco) HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr



Place Jemaa el-Fna - Marrakech - Morocco - Maroc - Maroko - Μαρόκο - Fas - Marruecos - Marokko - Марокко - Night - Nuit - Photo Image Photography by Grand Parc - Bordeaux, France, on Flickr



La Koutoubia Mosque - Marrakech, Morocco by 5ERG10, on Flickr



Marokko , Rabat , Kasbah des Oudaïas, 4-4/1695 by roba66, on Flickr



Marrakech Walls by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*



Essaouira, Morocco by Neal J.Wilson, on Flickr



Ait Benhaddou by Beum Gallery, on Flickr



A Taste of Islam by Christian Lambert Photography, on Flickr









Hotel in Midelt,Morocco by kukkaibkk, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*


















Sana&#x27;a by vittorio vida, on Flickr




11 harraz 55 by rdemougin, on Flickr



3 wadi doan 140 by rdemougin, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*

(All photos from below are from 2006 hence the somewhat poor quality)



3 wadi doan 105 by rdemougin, on Flickr



3 wadi doan 145 by rdemougin, on Flickr



1 sanaa 30 by rdemougin, on Flickr



20 wadi dhar 03 by rdemougin, on Flickr



12 mahweet 15 by rdemougin, on Flickr



3 wadi doan 75 by rdemougin, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*



Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr








Mosque, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Taizz by julianinlondon, on Flickr



Haraz Mtns, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*



Mountain Town, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Restored Mosque Ceiling, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Yemen Highlands by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Yemeni Mtns by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*



Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr




Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr




House Interior, Sana&#x27;a by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Yemen Landscape by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Iraq:*

Mosul:






Al-Anbar:











Basra:



Boat on Shatt-al-Arab by Christiaan Briggs, on Flickr

Kufa:






Karbala:






@1000

Post photos also so the ignorants here on PDF and those who are watching the thread will see the reality of the Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Iraq:
*


> Sargon of Akkad, also known as Sargon the Great "the Great King" (Akkadian Šarru-kīnu, meaning "the true king" or "the king is legitimate"),[1] was a Semitic Akkadian emperor famous for his conquest of the Sumerian city-states in the 23rd and 22nd centuries BC.
> 
> Reign c. 2334 BC – 2279 BC
> 
> Sargon of Akkad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Sargon the Great by !STORAX, on Flickr




Al-Kādhimiya Mosque, Baghdad, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr



Abbasid Palace of Caliph Al Nasir li-Din Allah, Baghdad, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr



The Great al-Mutawakkil Mosque and Minaret of Sāmarrā, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr



Babylon and surrounding landscape (present day Al Hillah), Babylon Province, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr



The Ziggurat of Ur by steve.bynum, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*



Fez Tannery Vats by michaelcampbellphotography, on Flickr




Rabat Citadel &amp; Boats par michaelcampbellphotography, sur Flickr

*Lebanon:*




The Pigeons Rock. Beirut by Fadi Chahine, on Flickr




Lebanon by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr




Ruins of Faqra - Lebanon by whl.travel, on Flickr




Lassa. A village above the clouds.p by Fadi Chahine, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*



الجامع الكبير by Houssem Tékali photographie, on Flickr



Mosquée &quot;Ketchaoua&quot; (alger) by Houssem Tékali photographie, on Flickr



Algeria by Pirotexnik, on Flickr




Tassili n'Ajjer National Park in the Sahara, Algeria (© Gil GiuglioHemisCorbis) par emraistlin, sur Flickr









Beni Isguen, Ghardaia, Algeria (© George SteinmetzCorbis) par emraistlin, sur Flickr

May Allah (swt) bless the ancient, vast and beautiful Arab world and all its holy sites and people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> *Algeria:*
> 
> 
> 
> الجامع الكبير by Houssem Tékali photographie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquée &quot;Ketchaoua&quot; (alger) by Houssem Tékali photographie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Algeria by Pirotexnik, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tassili n'Ajjer National Park in the Sahara, Algeria (© Gil GiuglioHemisCorbis) par emraistlin, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beni Isguen, Ghardaia, Algeria (© George SteinmetzCorbis) par emraistlin, sur Flickr
> 
> May Allah (swt) bless the ancient, vast and beautiful Arab world and all its holy sites and people.


 Beautiful pictures bro, stunning!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Wahhab2701 said:


> Beautiful pictures bro, stunning!



You are welcome anytime bro. The Arab world really has every imaginable landscape out there, natural beauty in abundance, wild nature, heritage rivaled probably nowhere else in terms of age, grandeur and the amount of it, diversity, contradictions etc.
If just some of the retards (there are a bit too many of them right now) in that part of the world had learnt to behave and stability occurred in those affected Arab countries then you would see tourists in abundance there as well as is already the case in several stable Arab countries. It's just those conflicts and social problems that is giving one a serious headache right now but that is not going to take what I wrote away (EVER) and it will hopefully change with time too. It HAS to. Right now the Arab world is simply making a mockery out of its past and the people deserve MUCH, much better after decades of problems. Enough is enough.

*Lebanon:*




IMG_0752.jpg by adrianmrios, on Flickr




Lone Cedar by rabiem22, on Flickr




Green Against White by rabiem22, on Flickr




The Lebanon by rabiem22, on Flickr




Domineering by rabiem22, on Flickr




Mount Lebanon by rabiem22, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*Egypt:
*
(Alexandria)




20140510_182645 par elhosary.tarek, sur Flickr



Alexandria, Egypt by whistlepunch, on Flickr



Alexandria by Shaspo Tours Egypt, on Flickr






IMG_2980 by DennisTsang, on Flickr



Montazah Palace - Alexandria by MoAshry, on Flickr



Alexandria, Abu el-Abbas el-Mursi Mosque by MPL73, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*

(Jeddah - the main historical and current port city of the Red Sea and one of the oldest cities in the world)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> You are welcome anytime bro. The Arab world really has every imaginable landscape out there, natural beauty in abundance, wild nature, heritage rivaled probably nowhere else in terms of age, grandeur and the amount of it, diversity, contradictions etc.
> If just some of the retards (there are a bit too many of them right now) in that part of the world had learnt to behave and stability occurred in those affected Arab countries then you would see tourists in abundance there as well as is already the case in several stable Arab countries. It's just those conflicts and social problems that is giving one a serious headache right now but that is not going to take what I wrote away (EVER) and it will hopefully change with time too. It HAS to. Right now the Arab world is simply making a mockery out of its past and the people deserve MUCH, much better after decades of problems. Enough is enough.
> 
> *Lebanon:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0752.jpg by adrianmrios, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lone Cedar by rabiem22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Against White by rabiem22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lebanon by rabiem22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domineering by rabiem22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Lebanon by rabiem22, on Flickr


Well hopefully peace will prevail in the Arab and Moslem countries. Despite of crisis in few Arab countries, We have to admit that most Arab countries are performing well in economy, social and politic. Few Arab countries has passed through their difficult and critical time (The Arab Spring) and heading to economy, social and political reform. The GCC countries (I'll be extremely happy if someday they'll become A united and powerful country ) have an established social, economy and political system and known to be most stable countries on earth. Brother, I understand your frustration if it is a frustration but when you have 22 countries and 442 million people around then you will always have problem that need some attention. Not to mention that the Arab countries have a tremendous natural resources which act as a powerful magnet for foreign parties involvement in that region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

what this thread is doing in the arab defence forum?


----------



## Ceylal

al-Hasani said:


> Because it belongs on the Arab section as this thread is about the Arab world. How can that be surprising? Also because the moderators moved it to this section. What is exactly the problem?



A military forum is for military gear, guns and bullets, not for beaches, seagulls and past civilisation vestiges...


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Red roofs by Jennifer Hattam, on Flickr




Passage by Jennifer Hattam, on Flickr




Qadisha Valley by Jennifer Hattam, on Flickr




Mountains of Lebanon by Jon Ostrower, on Flickr




Lebanon, ski resort Faraya by julkiev, on Flickr



Byblos by the sea by Omar Chatriwala, on Flickr

@Wahhab2701

You nailed it bro as usual. Let's hope that it will change for the better in those affected countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> *Lebanon:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red roofs by Jennifer Hattam, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passage by Jennifer Hattam, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qadisha Valley by Jennifer Hattam, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mountains of Lebanon by Jon Ostrower, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon, ski resort Faraya by julkiev, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Byblos by the sea by Omar Chatriwala, on Flickr
> 
> @Wahhab2701
> 
> You nailed it bro as usual. Let's hope that it will change for the better in those affected countries.


 Something I really want to see is the GCC countries combined their power and will become a center of the Arab (and moslems) world. It is might be seems to be a wet dream for now but nobody knows what could happen in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Wahhab2701 said:


> Something I really want to see is the GCC countries combined their power and will become a center of the Arab (and moslems) world. It is might be seems to be a wet dream for now but nobody knows what could happen in the future.



The GCC is already the most powerful region economically in the Muslim world, in terms of media and religiously influence to (Makkah and Madinah obviously). Now full industrialization and further improvement of the already very good infrastructure (giant investments) are taking place. Anyway let's not turn this thread into a chit-chat thread. We should continue the discussion if needed in this thread below:

Arabic Coffee shop | Page 217

*Saudi Arabia:*

(Some wild areas of Northern Najd)








ثلوج حائل by Mohammed Al Fozan | محمد الفوزان, on Flickr





Qassim by Awadh Al Hamzani Photography, on Flickr





الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr





kasser by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*



Najran Old Fort, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Thee Ein Heritage Village &lt;&gt; قرية ذي عين الأثرية by Arr7al | الرَّح ـــال, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*





Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr





View . by oldwolf., on Flickr





higher than a mountain, sand, sand, only sand 3 by oldwolf., on Flickr





Zyaan by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_




Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr





Green Desert - Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Djibouti:*



> Lake Assal, aka the honey lake is a crater lake in Djibouti. It is located in the Gulf of Tadjoura, at the top of the Great Rift Valley.* It is a saline lake which lies 155 m below sea level, making it the lowest point on land in Africa and the 3rd lowest land depression on Earth after the Dead Sea and Sea of Galilee. Lake Assal is the world's largest salt reserve, which is presently exploited by companies*. Very few camle caravans still come to bring back the salt in Ethiopia in the remote areas, like they did for centuries!
> 
> © Eric Lafforgue
> 
> www.ericlafforgue.com






Lake Assal shore, Djibouti by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr








Asmara Massawa Road, Eritrea by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr

*Comoros:*



Comoros-17-011-Comoros View of Mount Ntringui, Anjouan-Credit ECDD by darwin_initiative, on Flickr





Maloudja Beach, Grand Comores, Island of Comores by _Zinni_, on Flickr




Mauritius_beach by hervesedky01, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> *Saudi Arabia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr
> 
> @ebray @Belew_Kelew Djibouti included for the second time (post 387) in this thread.


 My apology for being not so clear in my last post. No doubt that GCC is the most powerful region in moslem world in term economy, politic and conventional military. What meant as a wet dream is if they can combine themselves into one power and under one leadership. As of now, let's be happy with their strong military and economy relationship among them. And you correct, let's discuss this thing in a more proper thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Wahhab2701 said:


> My apology for being not so clear in my last post. No doubt that GCC is the most powerful region in moslem world in term economy, politic and conventional military. What meant as a wet dream is if they can combine themselves into one power and under one leadership. As of now, let's be happy with their strong military and economy relationship among them. And you correct, let's discuss this thing in a more proper thread.



My family has left to Indonesia today to visit Bonshak specifically and to spend the Eid as well over there. I would like to ask if there any other places would you recommend?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

Arabian Legend said:


> My family has left to Indonesia today to visit Bonshak specifically and to spend the Eid as well over there. I would like to ask if there any other places would you recommend?


 Bonshak? never heard it, sounds like very Thai for me. There are many beautiful places in Indonesia. Bali and Lombok are the top 2. For Moslems tourist I would recommend Lombok since there will be no issue with halal food. And the culture is pretty much Islamic. Other than that 2 places, Bandung and Bogor in West Java are very famous among middle east tourist and off course as the capital city of Indonesia is a good place to visit as well.

Hope your family will have a safe and unforgettable visit brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Wahhab2701 said:


> Bonshak? never heard it, sounds like very Thai for me. There are many beautiful places in Indonesia. Bali and Lombok are the top 2. For Moslems tourist I would recommend Lombok since there will be no issue with halal food. And the culture is pretty much Islamic. Other than that 2 places, Bandung and Bogor in West Java are very famous among middle east tourist and off course as the capital city of Indonesia is a good place to visit as well.
> 
> Hope your family will have a safe and unforgettable visit brother.



Sorry I meant Puncak

Yes Indonesia is beautiful country and lovely people as well. Sounds good thanks brother I will pass your recommendation to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend

I wish a pleasant and safe journey to your family bro. @Wahhab2701 bro, I do not know about the military thing but certainly when it comes to economy, religious and cultural influence that region of the Muslim world is already leading.

But we should use the "Arabic Coffee Shop" for such discussions.

I deleted my recent post by a mistake so had to look after the same photos again.
*Saudi Arabia:





*





Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr



















فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr

@ebray @Belew_Kelew Djibouti included for the second time (post 387) in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wahhab2701

Arabian Legend said:


> Sorry I meant Puncak
> 
> Yes Indonesia is beautiful country and lovely people as well. Sounds good thanks brother I will pass your recommendation to them.


 I see, Puncak is located in Bandung, west Java. A nice place. Wish your family will have a safe and enjoyable journey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*




Marrakech, Morocco par Keith Mac Uidhir 김채윤 (Thanks for 1.75m views, sur Flickr




Casablanca, Morocco par Keith Mac Uidhir 김채윤 (Thanks for 1.75m views, sur Flickr




TFK_Aaron (958) par trekkingforkids, sur Flickr




IMG_5721 par mpanther, sur Flickr





IMGL2285 par stren.theodor, sur Flickr





IMGL2192 par stren.theodor, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*





Attarine Medersa par Isaac Sachs, sur Flickr





Medersa Attarine, Fez, Morocco par ChihPing, sur Flickr





Sans titre de par Rosino, sur Flickr





Tin Mal Mosque par Daveybot, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*





Palais Royal par Hoang Tran Hieu Hanh, sur Flickr





Fes的古蘭經學院 par easycheneasy, sur Flickr





toubkal 089 par jacques mahieu, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*




6 by Andy Sudeten, on Flickr




swimming pool in natural rock at homhill, Soqotra Island, UNESCO, yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




Far Away ~ Socotra Island, Yemen by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr




Wadi Ayhaft, Haggier Mountains by twiga_swala, on Flickr





Hug Cave-soqotra island-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




Soqotra168 by Alex Martin Ros, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*




Diksam Plateau, Haggier Mountains by twiga_swala, on Flickr




silence by Katea ♥, on Flickr



2014|02: Yemen - Socotra by mittermayrphoto, on Flickr




Socotra Island - a man walks along Shouab beach by sadaiche (Peter Franc), on Flickr



2014|02: Yemen - Socotra by mittermayrphoto, on Flickr



Dracaena_cinnabari_forest_Socotra by trekkup, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

why i cant post pics of size 2mb  
@WebMaster @Chak Bamu is there any limit for file size ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

rockstar08 said:


> why i cant post pics of size 2mb
> @WebMaster @Chak Bamu is there any limit for file size ?



Sorry can not help you there. Why do you wish to post such heavy pictures? What is the point of posting a pic that would exceed the resolution of a user's screen?

Better ask someone else. I am not familiar with restrictions in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*






























Maroc 139 par Christian Lafitte, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Chak Bamu said:


> Sorry can not help you there. Why do you wish to post such heavy pictures? What is the point of posting a pic that would exceed the resolution of a user's screen?
> 
> Better ask someone else. I am not familiar with restrictions in this regard.



i am trying to reduce the size of pics ... but i was only curious to know 
anyway i will try to reduce more and post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:
*



20140527-DSC_7647.jpg par hicham daoudi, sur Flickr




Dakhla par tanjaseidemann, sur Flickr




IMG_8548_49_50_fused par Chris Blade, sur Flickr





IMG_8602_3_4_tonemapped par Chris Blade, sur Flickr




Tanger par E. van M., sur Flickr




Agadir par Hélène B, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*
























IMG_8714 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr




brahim par sado_brahim, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*




www.mirleft-maroc.com-69 par laurent.paga, sur Flickr

























Morocco. Middle Atlas par dimaruss34, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*





Maroc 2007-081 par vanderyv, sur Flickr





Blue Morocco surf coaching 12.2013 par Blue Morocco, sur Flickr





Near Marrakesh: mountains near Beni Ouidane par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Lebanon. Baalbeck by Iu Ne, on Flickr




Lebanon. Tyre by Iu Ne, on Flickr




Lebanon. Tyre by Iu Ne, on Flickr




Untitled by Nour Arab., on Flickr




Tannourine Cedars Forest Reserve by ramzisemrani, on Flickr




Hadath El Jebbeh Cedars by ramzisemrani, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Byblos_0712 by amal MC, on Flickr




Sea Church IMG_0661 by amal MC, on Flickr




North Lebanon Mountains by khaledkaram, on Flickr




Lazy Horses by haithamhammoud, on Flickr




kannoubin Valley by haithamhammoud, on Flickr




Bay of Jounieh - Lebanon by Antonio Khattar Photography, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:
*
_(Rub' al-Khali)_




































Youngsters venturing in:






The Arabian Peninsula 4000 BC:






*



*

Ancient 6,000 year old, Empty Quarter lake bed, seen from 24,000 feet, Google Earth image.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amazing video below:








> I became captivated by Arabia's Empty Quarter as a young man when I read Wilfred Thesiger's Arabian Sands. The Empty Quarter is larger than France without a single permanent point of water or human habitation. It's both the world's largest sand sea and one of the hottest places on earth, and has only been traversed a handful of times. I didn't want to repeat Thesiger's epic journeys many decades later, but when I discovered motorized paragliding I found a way to visualize this remote landscape in a new way. I made three paragliding trips into the sands, first for GEO in Saudi Arabia, and then returned two years later to go from Riyadh to Oman and Yemen for National Geographic, and finally made a personal trip to the southern most reaches of the U.A.E. to complete my field work. What I found was one of the most beautiful and unseen wilderness on earth. On its fringes I encountered elements the oil wealth that has forever changed Arabia, but I also found Bedouins still clinging to traditions, and offering up a level of hospitality that was truly humbling. This body of work would simply not have been possible without their kindness.
> 
> Empty Quarter is George's second book, published by Harry N. Abrams. This is the most extensive compilation of photographs ever taken in the Arabian Desert. Measuring 9.5 x 13 inches, the book has 208 pages with 150 color photos and captions.



George Steinmetz Aerial Photography​
Simply amazing. I wish that I could post some of his photos from that book (apparently containing over 150 high quality photos) here that I have not seen and the photos on his homepage have copyright unfortunately.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
In other news:

Google Earth Reveals Thousands of Tombs in Saudi Desert | Saudi Archaeology & Tombs

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Saudi Arabia began setting aside land for protection of natural habitats, flora, and/or fauna in 1978. Currently, the National Commission for Wildlife Conservation & Development (NCWCD) manages 15 protected areas, which encompass 85,557 square kilometers (33,033 square miles).

These areas are:

Harrat al Harrah Reserve - Located in the north-central part of the Kingdom
Al Khunfah Reserve - Located in the northwest part of the Kingdom
Ibex Reserve - Located in the central part of the Kingdom, about 200 km (124 miles) south of Riyadh
Mahazat as-Sayd Reserve - This totally fenced-in reserve is located in western part of the Kingdom, approximately 150 km (93 miles) east of Taif, and adjacent to the Saja Um Al Rimth Reserve
Umm al Qamari Island Reserve - Located in the Red Sea off Al Qunfudah, which is located south of Jeddah and north of Jizan, approximately halfway between the two cities
Al Tubayq Reserve - Located northeast of Tabuk, in the northern part of the Kingdom, along the Syrian border
Farasan Islands Reserve - Located in the Red Sea, 40 km (25 miles) off the city of Jizan, along the southwestern coast of Saudi Arabia
Raydah Reserve - This small, 9-square-kilometer (3.4-square-mile) park is located adjacent to the Asir Mountains National Park a short distance outside of the coastal city of Jizan, in southwestern Saudi Arabia
Majami'al-Hadb Reserve - Located in the plains of the south-central part of the Kingdom
'Uruq Bani Ma'arid Reserve - Located on the western edge of the Empty Quarter (_Rub' al Khali)_
Nafud al-'Urayq Reserve - Located in the central part of the Kingdom, northwest of Riyadh
At-Taysiyah Reserve - Located on the Summan Plateau of northeastern Saudi Arabia, south of the border with Iraq
Al Jandaliyah Reserve - Located in the northeastern part of the Kingdom, somewhat southeast of the At-Taysiyah Reserve
Saja Um Al Rimth Reserve - Located in western part of the Kingdom, approximately 150 km (93 miles) east of Taif, and adjacent to the Mahazat as-Sayd Reserve
Jabal Shadah Reserve - Located south of Taif, near the National Wildlife Research Center, on the outer edge of the Sarawat Escarpment in the Tihamah foothills
Jubail Reserve - This coastal/marine reserve is located on the Arabian Gulf, outside of the city of Jubail
The NCWCD has plans to recommend over 100 sites for protection.

Wildlife in Saudi Arabia

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Lastly gentlemen do yourself a favor and spent 10-15 minutes reading this *very interesting article *below*:*

*Cooling a planet with Revegetation*​@Arabian Legend @JUBA @Bubblegum Crisis @Yzd Khalifa @Full Moon @Hadbani @Mosamania @Tihamah @BLACKEAGLE @Awadd @Altamimi @Rakan.SA @Halimi @ebray etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Some of the over 1300 uninhabited islands in KSA and some coastline too.

KSA has 1,300 islands with no inhabitants | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

*Saudi Arabia:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@al-Hasani excellent photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> @al-Hasani excellent photos



You are very welcome. Glad that you enjoyed the photos.

*Egypt:*



EGYPT by BoazImages, on Flickr




Egypt-10C-010 - Rameses II by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Saint Catherine&#x27;s monastery by Gimbo, on Flickr

*Yemen:*



aerial-view-shibam-steinmetz-957004-lw by lcn01071958, on Flickr









Socotra Island by Dany Eid, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*

(The amazing Wadi Doan in Hadhramaut. The ancestral homeland of many famous and influential Arab families from South America to South East Asia)




Buqshan hotel in Khaila Wadi Do&#x27;an - Yemen - اليمن by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr



village of mud-brick houses in wadi doan-Hadramawt, Yemenbyanthony pappone photography, on Flickr



beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, northeast Yemenbyanthony pappone photography, on Flickr



Wadi Doan. Hadramawt region, South Yemen by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr



Grand-Canyon-Village atop the rock by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr

The canyons are endlessly long and full of those ancient villages that are different to anything else out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

UAE , Al-Ain Desert

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Sheikh Zayed Mosque - Abu Dhabi 

















@al-Hasani bro what you think of pics i post 
those i took it personally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@rockstar08

Those are beautiful photos, brother.

*UAE:*



Jumeriah Beach Resort by Sarah_Ackerman, on Flickr



DSC_0003 by loisdelarosa, on Flickr



Hatta Dam, Al Hajar Mountains, UAE by otto_m1, on Flickr



QASR AL SARAB 4 by Titanium007, on Flickr



Sheikh Zayed Mosque #1 by mx2.de, on Flickr



Dubai 27 by Drumsara, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

@al-Hasani where is that Dubai 27 place ??
and no body take me to Jumeriah beach resort  
probably my elder brother is keeping me away from foreign chicks lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@rockstar08

The Madinat Jumeirah Hotel.

Haha, elder brothers tend to be protective.

*UAE:*

(This is seriously one of the best desert resorts out there. Located in the Rub' al-Khali in UAE. Amazing really.)



Moon over Qasr Al Sarab by Lee Dolman, on Flickr



Qasr Al Sarab, Abu Dhabi by Visit Abu Dhabi, on Flickr​



5* Oasis by Titanium007, on Flickr



When The Sun Goes Down by Swissrock, on Flickr



Qasr al Sarab Desert Resort by Achim Thomae, on Flickr



QASR AL SARAB DESERT RESORT 2 by Tarek S., on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

@al-Hasani it looks super beautiful 
next trip must be planned alone


----------



## al-Hasani

rockstar08 said:


> @al-Hasani it looks super beautiful
> next trip must be planned alone



I am yet to visit. Would love to. Looks absolutely awesome.

Let us just stay in the UAE, you might recognize something.

*UAE:*



ABU DHABI by Titanium007, on Flickr




Bulls Fighting - Fujairah - UAE by Thursd@y, on Flickr



_MG_5594.jpgupr copy by ~¤ô¦¦§¦¦ô¤~GHRSHOOB~¤ô¦¦§¦¦ô¤~, on Flickr




Dubai Atlantis by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr




Atlantis The Palm by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr



Emirate of Fujairah / Oasis of Bithna by Romeo Heger, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

@al-Hasani really you never visit UAE ??? :O 
well the pics you are showing are beautiful ... even though i have been to Sharjah , Al-ain , Abu-dhabi and Dubai .. but not so much .. mostly stayed with my brother and within city premisses .. 
i really like the life in UAE ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rockstar08 said:


> @al-Hasani really you never visit UAE ??? :O
> well the pics you are showing are beautiful ... even though i have been to Sharjah , Al-ain , Abu-dhabi and Dubai .. but not so much .. mostly stayed with my brother and within city premisses ..
> i really like the life in UAE ...



I was talking about the Qasr al-Sarab desert resort that I commented on. No, I have not visited that resort.

This below!

*UAE:*

(This is seriously one of the best desert resorts out there. Located in the Rub' al-Khali in UAE. Amazing really.)



Moon over Qasr Al Sarab by Lee Dolman, on Flickr



Qasr Al Sarab, Abu Dhabi by Visit Abu Dhabi, on Flickr​



5* Oasis by Titanium007, on Flickr



When The Sun Goes Down by Swissrock, on Flickr



Qasr al Sarab Desert Resort by Achim Thomae, on Flickr



QASR AL SARAB DESERT RESORT 2 by Tarek S., on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstar08

@al-Hasani oh i get it .. 
and yeah it is really beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rockstar08 said:


> @al-Hasani oh i get it ..
> and yeah it is really beautiful



It is indeed.

*Algeria:*

















*Lebanon:*




Harisa - Our Lady of Lebanon by George Abdelmassih, on Flickr




Sunrise, Lebanon 2012 by Jim Hanna, on Flickr




beach by lino_hm, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*





Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr





tabukarea164 by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr





الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr





وادي علقان - حقل Valley Aleghan- haqel by mosa3ad alshetwi, on Flickr





حقل by Faisal Almaiman, on Flickr





الديسة by Desert نديم القهوة, on Flickr





TABUK 9|9|6 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr





هـدوء by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr





Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr





Untitled by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr

All the above photos are from around one city (Tabuk) only.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




DSC02372.jpg by RTTRDM, on Flickr




Libanon 2013 by RTTRDM, on Flickr




Ski Liban by jrseikaly, on Flickr




Give Me Love by jrseikaly, on Flickr




Slopes of Champions by jrseikaly, on Flickr




Edisand beach by Nouf_9393, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> *Lebanon:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02372.jpg by RTTRDM, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libanon 2013 by RTTRDM, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ski Liban by jrseikaly, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give Me Love by jrseikaly, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slopes of Champions by jrseikaly, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edisand beach by Nouf_9393, on Flickr


Please post more pictures off Masjid e Nabwi and Kaba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Kaaba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Drive Jebel Hafeet -AbuDhabi






Sunset in Saudi Arabia





Arabian Desert Sunset

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Dubai Mall





Dubai united arab emirates desert city





Madinat Jumeirah Resort, Dubai





Facade tombe Madain Salih, Saudi Arabia





The elephant Rock, KSA





Somewhere in the Arabian desert, Arabian walk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

In honor of Eid al-Adha;

*Saudi Arabia:*



Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr
*



*

*Palestine:*



البائكة الجنوبية الشرقية: 412هـ - 1021م by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr

*Syria:*



by birklund, on Flickr

*Iraq:*



The Palace - ( An Najaf - Iraq) by Hussain Isa, on Flickr



Shrine of Husayn ibn ‘Alī, Karbala, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:*




DSC_3860_Fotor by aureliojr., on Flickr




Dubai Marina Dusk by Andrew Madali, on Flickr



Al Aqah Beach, Fujairah, UAE by Rius San Juan, on Flickr



Fort Fujairah by SiliaePhelina, on Flickr



American University of Sharjah(Panorama)Dec,2007 by Amir Maljai(امیر ملجائی), on Flickr

I did not know that Sharjah had a American university and that it was so huge. It looks like a palace from this angle and it also almost looks like a town square or some giant courtyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:*




20110423-IMG_4847 by phelenius, on Flickr




Burj Khalifa BNW by infosec, on Flickr




Rush Hour by Dany Eid, on Flickr




Futuristic City by Dany Eid, on Flickr




Futuristic Misty by Dany Eid, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:*




Jumeirah Lake Tower, JLT by Dany Eid, on Flickr



Palm Jumeirah by Hassam Tariq, on Flickr




dubai-palm-island-1080x1920 by leszekjanik32, on Flickr




Dubai by leszekjanik32, on Flickr



DubaiMarina1-e1375171765888 by leszekjanik32, on Flickr

*Bahrain:*



Bahrain Fort by hqasem, on Flickr

Founded in 2300 BC. It's first foundations were founded by the native and ancient Semitic Dilmun civilization. It's a World UNESCO Heritage Site today.

Qal'at al-Bahrain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Souq Bab Al Bahrain by BertoUCF, on Flickr



Bahrain fort 09 by potomo, on Flickr



Bahrain Fort at Dusk by Ben SJ, on Flickr




Customs &amp; Traditions - Typical Bahraini House by MSK Prathap, on Flickr




Dilmun Hall - Dilmun&#x27;s God of Water by MSK Prathap, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*



SALALAH 27.08.2014 087 by Nasser Saif Al Maskari, on Flickr



SALALAH 27.08.2014 124 by Nasser Saif Al Maskari, on Flickr

The world famous and majestic Arabian horses:



اللماع عيد رمضان 1432 هـ (1) by Nasser Saif Al Maskari, on Flickr




..::|| Salalah Beach by هاني بن سليمان || Hani suliman, on Flickr



Salalah Beach by |MBS-..|, on Flickr



Salalah palms old town - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Salalah, Oman by Paul, on Flickr



salalah, Itin by sureshthrissur, on Flickr



Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr



Salalah by subodh shetty, on Flickr

*Saudi Arabia:
*









وادي البردي-ينبع 2 by asim mawwad -عاصم معوض, on Flickr




Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr











Riyadh Fashion Days





الوطن في قلوب التؤامين&quot;ماشاء الله &quot;Explore&quot; by fαнαd (InstagramIfofe), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*




Zyaan  by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr




Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr




Qassim by Awadh Al Hamzani Photography, on Flickr




الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr




kasser by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




sunrise of Hail by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr




جمال الصحراء by Mohammed.Al-Omar .., on Flickr



umluj | أملج ~ by photography Y.R.L, on Flickr

*Tarout Island *with a history spanning *7000 years*. Third biggest island in the Gulf.




Tarout Island by waltherhetzer1, on Flickr




تاروت - جوا by sagheer2, on Flickr



قلعة تاروت by Yosuf Kuwail, on Flickr



مقهى قلعة تاروت by Al Sughayir Mahdi, on Flickr



وحدة يا بلادي - سهام في وجه الاعادي by Al Sughayir Mahdi, on Flickr



Harrier. by Al Sughayir Mahdi, on Flickr




غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:*




Dynamic Veins by basso06, on Flickr




1001 Nights by Frank Kehren, on Flickr





Flickr: Please wait...




Madinat at Sunset by drew_ands, on Flickr




Dubai from the Palm by robert.rosenthall, on Flickr




Dubai Shoreline by CAaverallPhoto, on Flickr

*Saudi Arabia:*



Abha | أبها ~ by photography Y.R.L, on Flickr



مكة المكرمة by faisal almoammar, on Flickr



faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr



faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr



فيفاء 1434/9/28 هـ by sangealfifi, on Flickr



_MG_1316 by mhalali, on Flickr



تصويري فيفاء by mosa abdo, on Flickr



تصويري فيفاء by mosa abdo, on Flickr

Great video of the Faifa mountain range in the Jizan region of KSA:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*




The Al Waba crater (Maqla Tamia in Arabic) by Dany Eid, on Flickr




Al Qassim by KhanSaqib, on Flickr




Baboon on Top by Crixz, on Flickr




2941m above sea level by Crixz, on Flickr

*Yemen:*




Sana&#x27;a by Dany Eid, on Flickr




Socotra Island by Dany Eid, on Flickr

*Oman:*

The very rare Arabian Leopard:




Arabian Leopard by Land Rover Our Planet, on Flickr

1 out of 100's of castles, palaces and forts in Oman.































Khassab Castle (6th Century AD)








Nakhal fort by Hubert Streng, on Flickr

*Kuwait:*

Arabian horse, falcon, saluki dog (famous Arabian hunting dog which is extremely fast) and Arabic coffee



LAZAZ by R.ALROOMI, on Flickr



FARID by R.ALROOMI, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Jordan:*



Dana Village, Jordan by Gogoye, on Flickr



Bedouins in Petra, Jordan by Alexwing, on Flickr

*Oman:*

The capital Muscat, founded in 6500 BC making it one of the oldest continuously inhabited cities on the planet!




the capital Muscat on the Arabian Sea by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr



Old Muscat, Oman by monchoparis, on Flickr



Muscat by Jari Kurittu, on Flickr



Landscape_Muscat by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr




The Chedi hotel, Muscat by Dan &amp; Luiza from TravelPlusStyle.com, on Flickr




Infinity Pool, The Chedi by Dan &amp; Luiza from TravelPlusStyle.com, on Flickr




Infinity Pool, The Chedi by Dan &amp; Luiza from TravelPlusStyle.com, on Flickr




Oman - Muscat - Muttrah Corniche at Dusk - Twilight - Blue Hour - Night by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr




Sultan&#x27;s Palace, Muscat by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr



Al Alaam Palace, Oman by David &amp; Cheryl M, on Flickr



Chandelier hanging down the Dome of Sultan Qaboos Grand Mosque, Muscat by -Reji, on Flickr



Sultan Qaboos Grand Mosque, Muscat by A n d r e a M o r o n i, on Flickr




The Opera House Muscat by qais alrashdi, on Flickr




beach crowne by wallsor, on Flickr




Muttrah Corniche #1 by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr




Muttrah Corniche #2 by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr



Infinity pool by CruisAir, on Flickr

To be continued, Insha'Allah!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*



I am pretty sure this was the &quot;Little Prince&quot; Fox by monchoparis, on Flickr



Wadi Bani Awf canyon, Oman by monchoparis, on Flickr



Sur, Oman by monchoparis, on Flickr



Al Hamra, Oman by monchoparis, on Flickr



Balad Sayt, Oman by monchoparis, on Flickr



Wadi Shab, Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Mirbat port - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Nizwa fort and mosque - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Old Omani House In Muscat, Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Bibi Mariam tomb, Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Balad Sayt *Explore* by charlottehbest, on Flickr



Mosque in the date plantation by charlottehbest, on Flickr



Old Muscat by charlottehbest, on Flickr



Desert Night Camp by prasad.om, on Flickr



Abandoned Village by rajiv_sfc, on Flickr



Grand Canyon-Oman Style! by pvanschalkwyk1, on Flickr



Summit celebrations by pvanschalkwyk1, on Flickr



&#x27;The next day&#x27; by Chaschaser, on Flickr



Sur, Oman by prasad.om, on Flickr



Salalah October 2010 by alSamhan, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*




Oman-Musandam by Altamimi6, on Flickr



Bahla by Wolfgang H, on Flickr



oman: fort nakhal - 23 by geigerwe, on Flickr




Sultanate of Oman by ReeHan Photographic Gallery, on Flickr



Salalah Beauty by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr



September 12 by alSamhan, on Flickr



Muttrah by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr




Rub Al-Khali (Empty Quarter) by digitalazia, on Flickr



Muscat (Oman) by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr




Musandam* by Aziza Al-Harthi, on Flickr



Salalah Beauty by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr




Fire the Cannon by digitalazia, on Flickr




Untitled by Ghadeer . M, on Flickr




Jabal Akhdar-Oman الجبل الأخظر عُمان by SAM OMAN, on Flickr



through the lattice by charlottehbest, on Flickr




Musandam - Oman by David Pin, on Flickr




Qaboos Grand Mosque by Madrid Pixel, on Flickr



@ 200m high... Nakhal Fort in a cloudy day! by Beauty Eye, on Flickr



The Royal Opera House Muscat by M.Al-Ajmi, on Flickr



Dhofar by dirkcush, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*



Royal Oman Police Mounted Patrol by Frederic Noel, on Flickr



Wadi Nahiz, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr



Untitled by Muzna .., on Flickr




Oman by arfromqatar, on Flickr



Goat &amp; Abyss by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr




Balad Sait, Oman by alriyami, on Flickr



Al Aqar - JABAL AKHDHAR - OMAN by SAM OMAN, on Flickr




Rose harvesting by digitalazia, on Flickr




جبال صلالة by A.Alwosaibie, on Flickr



A View to Paradise? by &lt; Ad &gt;, on Flickr



Khor Rori by sureshthrissur, on Flickr



s2[1] by sureshthrissur, on Flickr




salalah 14 by sureshthrissur, on Flickr




mazuna 2 by sureshthrissur, on Flickr



SALALAH 27.08.2014 087 by Nasser Saif Al Maskari, on Flickr




Nizwa Town ولاية نزوى by digitalazia, on Flickr



colors in the desert by M@ssiP , on Flickr



salalah, Itin by sureshthrissur, on Flickr



Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr



Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:*



DSC_0644 by hodges.graham, on Flickr



DSC_0639 by hodges.graham, on Flickr




Dubai Marina, from the Torch by Damon McDonald, on Flickr




Dubai Marina, from the Torch Tower by Damon McDonald, on Flickr




Dubai by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr

*Yemen:*



yemen by Retlaw Snellac Photography, on Flickr




Yemen - Blue hour over Historical and Traditional City Center of Sanaa by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr



where the wind is your companion by sadaiche (Peter Franc), on Flickr



Wadi Doan. Hadramawt region, South Yemen by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr



Eryan Ibb Yemen by ManarAleryani, on Flickr



Terraced crops by Zalacain, on Flickr



20061101_0623 by Zalacain, on Flickr



20061031_0382 by Zalacain, on Flickr



Wadi Hadramaut at evening by Zalacain, on Flickr



20061107_2319 by Zalacain, on Flickr




Madinah, Ibb, Yemen by اليمن السعيد, on Flickr



20061112_3515 by Zalacain, on Flickr



View of Jibla by Zalacain, on Flickr



Shibam by Zalacain, on Flickr



مدينة الضباب العربيه by اليمن السعيد, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*



20061102_0845 by Zalacain, on Flickr



20061113_3737 by Zalacain, on Flickr



20061101_0668 by Zalacain, on Flickr



Tarim by Zalacain, on Flickr



20061031_0458 by Zalacain, on Flickr

*Saudi Arabia:
*
Some of the almost 1500 islands in KSA





























ثلوج حائل by Mohammed Al Fozan | محمد الفوزان, on Flickr














Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr




فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*




Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-5 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




Madinah_Masjidunnabawi_105 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




madinah_masjid nabawi_00012 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-2 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




The_Holy_Prophet's_Mosque_Madinah-1003 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr




Mountains جبال by Abdullah M, on Flickr




Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr




Old Castle by AlBaiz, on Flickr




MONTAGNES DE AL FAIFA, ARABIE SAOUDITE by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr




Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr

Now you got a quick but relatively small tour of parts of the Arabian Peninsula on this page (page 30). I posted about 200 photos (!) in total from KSA, Yemen, Oman, UAE and Bahrain just on page 30. Enjoy.

@Arabian Legend @JUBA @Mosamania @BLACKEAGLE @Yzd Khalifa @Full Moon @Frosty @Bubblegum Crisis @Altamimi @Awadd @burning_phoneix @Rakan.SA @fahd tamimi @Tihamah @tyrant @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17 @Halimi @ebray @Belew_Kelew @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi @Algeria @FARSOLDIER @Ahmed Jo @1000 @Malik Alashter @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Hussein etc.

In the previous 29 pages you can also find photos from the remaining Arab world. I think that I have covered almost every single Arab country with a least a few handful of photos. Please post some photos too if you find some interesting photos or have some that you have taken yourself and want to share.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> *Saudi Arabia:*
> 
> 
> View attachment 118744
> 
> Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-5 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View attachment 118745
> 
> Madinah_Masjidunnabawi_105 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View attachment 118746
> 
> madinah_masjid nabawi_00012 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View attachment 118747
> 
> Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-2 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View attachment 118748
> 
> The_Holy_Prophet's_Mosque_Madinah-1003 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View attachment 118749
> 
> Mountains جبال by Abdullah M, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View attachment 118750
> 
> Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View attachment 118751
> 
> Old Castle by AlBaiz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View attachment 118752
> 
> MONTAGNES DE AL FAIFA, ARABIE SAOUDITE by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View attachment 118753
> 
> Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr
> 
> Now you got a quick but relatively small tour of parts of the Arabian Peninsula on this page (page 30). I posted about 200 photos (!) in total from KSA, Yemen, Oman, UAE and Bahrain just on page 30. Enjoy.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Mosamania @BLACKEAGLE @Yzd Khalifa @Full Moon @Frosty @Bubblegum Crisis @Altamimi @Awadd @burning_phoneix @Rakan.SA @fahd tamimi @Tihamah @tyrant @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17 @Halimi @ebray @Belew_Kelew @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi @Algeria @FARSOLDIER @Ahmed Jo @1000 @Malik Alashter @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Hussein etc.
> 
> In the previous 29 pages you can also find photos from the remaining Arab world. I think that I have covered almost every single Arab country with a least a few handful of photos. Please post some photos too if you find some interesting photos or have some that you have taken yourself and want to share.


In this post you posted the most beautiful pictures of the most beautiful place on face of the earth of Roza e Rasool SAW tanks and keep posting more digital and better photos Love you akhi for these and please post other Arab Photos too brothers @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarvan said:


> In this post you posted the most beautiful pictures of the most beautiful place on face of the earth of Roza e Rasool SAW tanks and keep posting more digital and better photos Love you akhi for these and please post other Arab Photos too brothers @al-Hasani



Thank you very much brother for your kind words. I have updated the "Makkah and Madinah News and Updates" thread extensively today with a lot of photos and updates from Haj. The thread can be found on the Arab/ME section of the forum.

Now let us move a bit outside of the Arabian Peninsula, to Lebanon, although that country is also part of the Arabian Plate and is not far away;

*Lebanon:




This is in Lebanon not Pandora by Paul Courbon [880x1318] by pregenari, on Flickr




Al Bass Archeological Site (Tyre, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr




Al Bass Archeological Site (Tyre, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr




A moment of wishful thinking... by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr




Autumn fog creeps over Bikfayia houses (Mount Lebanon) by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr




Kartaba From Above, Lebanon by Kartaba, on Flickr




Ras Kifa - Lebanon راس كيفا - شمال لبنان by Hanna Khoury, on Flickr




Jounieh, Zouk and Harissa - Lebanon by Hanna Khoury, on Flickr




Deir Il Amar by Charles Hajj, on Flickr




HASROUN by Titanium007, on Flickr*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Wow, Bravo @al-Hasani 
How did you find all these high quality awesome photos?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

It's a shame that we will have to say "goodbye" to page 30. The amount of awesome photos on that page in this thread was gigantic. 200 high-quality photos from the Arabian Peninsula.

*KSA:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*














Lac d&#x27;ifni by Amine MORCHID, on Flickr




Maroc by mohamad.abed70, on Flickr



Casablanca, Morocco by ThinkingNomads, on Flickr



IMG_7061.jpg by Christopher Kostrzak | kostrzak.com | @kostrzak, on Flickr




Fes Morocco by Abdelkader.Benali, on Flickr




_DSC0236 by Confines, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:




DSCN1212 by danipohn, on Flickr




DSC_4716 by Anne-Claude F, on Flickr




Panorama Chaouen 02 by Cinecadiz, on Flickr




Oued Laou by Cinecadiz, on Flickr




Untitled by Suzanne : ), on Flickr





*

*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*






*



*

*













*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:

































*




IMG_8548_49_50_fused par Chris Blade, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*





























Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr




MONTAGNES DE AL FAIFA, ARABIE SAOUDITE by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr




Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Le rovine romane di Baalbek - Baalbek Roman Ruins by StefoF, on Flickr



Le rovine romane di Baalbek - Baalbek Roman Ruins by StefoF, on Flickr




Mt. Lebanon and Cedars by StefoF, on Flickr




Lebanon From Top by WonderLand.Studio, on Flickr




Bekaa by barsuk1993, on Flickr




Couvent St Antoine Le Grand - Kozhaya - Nord Liban by Hanna Khoury, on Flickr




St Anthony the Great church - Saints Valley - lebanon by Hanna Khoury, on Flickr




Young cedar trees by ramzisemrani, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I have many fond memories of Cairo and Beirut

Cairo is a hectic but magical city....organized chaos. Egyptians are some of the warmest and most hospitable people in the world. They dont know a whole lot about Pakistan other than we are Muslim, but that alone was enough to ensure good camaraderie and warm feelings with the locals.

Beirut -- a good time...especially after dark 

i have some pictures of Byblos, Libnan

i'll have to dig em out, theyre on my other hard drive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*



Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr



Salalah by subodh shetty, on Flickr




mazuna 2 by sureshthrissur, on Flickr



Al Hamra, Oman by monchoparis, on Flickr



Bahla by Wolfgang H, on Flickr



Infinity pool by CruisAir, on Flickr



Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr



Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr

The beaches and in general the coastlines of the Arabian Peninsula are some of the most beautiful in the world. By far the best in all of West Asia and probably also the best in the entire Arab world although the competition is big. No wonder that wealthy tourists from abroad are noticing countries such as Oman out there. Some of the resorts are simply amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:*





Flickr: Please wait...




Dubai from the Palm by robert.rosenthall, on Flickr

*Oman:*




Muttrah Corniche #2 by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr



Lonely swimmer by CruisAir, on Flickr


*KSA:*



تصويري فيفاء by mosa abdo, on Flickr



تصويري فيفاء by mosa abdo, on Flickr


*Lebanon:*




HASROUN by Titanium007, on Flickr




Jounieh, Zouk and Harissa - Lebanon by Hanna Khoury, on Flickr

*Yemen:*

*


1_socotra.jpg by Miguel Garces, on Flickr*

*

Socotra Island Yemen by jennyfbailey, on Flickr*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

al-Hasani said:


> Not sure what you are trying to say bro? Planned what?
> 
> Anyway let's get started with the photos.
> 
> *Yemen:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen Felletti 33_00 by alfredo_felletti, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yemen - sana'a by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen, Socotra Beach by Hoops&amp;Yooyo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> landscape of beautiful Yemen  by Life Spirit, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wadi Doan. Hadramawt region, South Yemen by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand-Canyon-Village atop the rock by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr


WOw amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

al-Hasani said:


> Not sure what you are trying to say bro? Planned what?
> 
> Anyway let's get started with the photos.
> 
> *Yemen:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen Felletti 33_00 by alfredo_felletti, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yemen - sana'a by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen, Socotra Beach by Hoops&amp;Yooyo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> landscape of beautiful Yemen  by Life Spirit, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wadi Doan. Hadramawt region, South Yemen by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand-Canyon-Village atop the rock by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr


WOw amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*



Lagoon on Socotra Island, Yemen [1600 x 1200] by appletvfeed, on Flickr



sea every thing see socotra island and make your dreams comes true by socotraguide, on Flickr



Socotra Island, Yemen by kingamesaros, on Flickr



sea every thing see socotra island and make your dreams comes true by socotraguide, on Flickr



isla_de_socotra_yemen_4517_650x by uleilaphotography, on Flickr



Socotra Island by Dany Eid, on Flickr



Dracaena_cinnabari_forest_Socotra by trekkup, on Flickr



Yemen- Socotra island by luca marella, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*



. by Khaled Abou El Zahab, on Flickr



Courtyard of the Mir Amin Palace by Alan Cordova, on Flickr



Qadisha valley view from Hadchit by H. Silenus, on Flickr



Jbeil amphitheater by H. Silenus, on Flickr



Souk of Tripoli by H. Silenus, on Flickr



The Forest of the Cedars of God by LouayKhraish, on Flickr



DSC00899 by we_like_it, on Flickr



DSC_9858_59_60_61_62_tonemapped by Bassiavet, on Flickr



Jounieh Bay by Bassiavet, on Flickr




tripalaa003 by Bassiavet, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*KSA:*




تراث. معبد. مدائن صالح by abumayar330, on Flickr




مدائن صالح العلا by abohisham, on Flickr




مدائن صالح by Farhan Saud, on Flickr




مدائن صالح by Buthenah, on Flickr






Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





Madain Saleh Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





Qaseer Al Fareed, Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





Madain Saleh in Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





Madain saleh tombs - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*KSA:*




Dome [iPhone HDR] by haroon_sheikh, on Flickr




Endless Arches byharoon_sheikh, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*KSA:
*




Jeddah Old Houses par Ahmed AB, sur Flickr






























Masjid Umar bin Khattab r.a by 'asyiqul^huur, on Flickr










ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*KSA:*










































KSA has 1,300 islands with no inhabitants | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> *KSA:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSA has 1,300 islands with no inhabitants | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.​


Why don't any of the islands have inhabitants?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> Why don't any of the islands have inhabitants?



Due to being small and isolated. Tropical islands everywhere are basically "desert islands" in the sense that food is scarce. You should watch some survival programs/documentaries on how to survive on a uninhabited island. Not much to eat outside of what you can catch in the nearby sea, coconuts, dates and the animal life that lives on such small islands. The bigger islands in KSA have plenty of inhabitants. For instance Tarout island (7000 year old civilization there) have several thousands inhabitants. I believe around 50.000 today.

Tarout Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*KSA:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> *KSA:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تراث. معبد. مدائن صالح by abumayar330, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مدائن صالح العلا by abohisham, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مدائن صالح by Farhan Saud, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مدائن صالح by Buthenah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madain Saleh Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qaseer Al Fareed, Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madain Saleh in Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madain saleh tombs - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



What is that? Looks very nice, is there an entrance to it and structure inside? Never knew Saudi Arabia had things like this.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> What is that? Looks very nice, is there an entrance to it and structure inside? Never knew Saudi Arabia had things like this.



Mada'in Saleh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's Mada'in Saleh (World UNESCO Heritage Site). It's ancient archealogical remains of the Nabatean Kingdom. Also some traces to the Lihyan civilization. Both being Semitic civilizations obviously and in the case of the Nabateans they are also the ones that built Petra in Jordan and some other World UNESCO Heritage sites in the Levant. They basically lived in an area from Hijaz to Levant. You also have remains of their civilizations in Syria and what is now Israel (basically Palestine).

They were also present in Sinai.

Nabataeans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Lihyan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*KSA:*








Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr










| Explore | .. بانوراما .. قصر الملك عبدالعزيز بالخرج by Abdulrahman AL-Dukhaini || عبدالرحمن, on Flickr

KAUST, one of the best universities in the ME and leading in research and science currently:

King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST)

King Abdullah University of Science and Technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






More photos below. 733 to be precise.

Flickr: KAUST Official's Photostream

Horse racing in Riyadh;






Some traditional Najdi architecture;








Spirit of Originality by Tareq Abuhajjaj | Photography &amp; Design, on Flickr



Mosque of Imam Muhammad bin Abdul Wahab HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr



Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr



مدائن صالح by Farhan Saud, on Flickr



Oil refinery by anekphoto, on Flickr








OASIS DE NAJRAN, ARABIE SAOUDITE by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr



العارضة مطل الامير محمد بن ناصر by Ibrahim Hamaty, on Flickr



رحلتي ﻵبها by Ibrahim Hamaty, on Flickr



Abha Dam 06 by Bandarphotos, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*



Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr



Salalah by subodh shetty, on Flickr



mazuna 2 by sureshthrissur, on Flickr



Al Hamra, Oman by monchoparis, on Flickr



Bahla by Wolfgang H, on Flickr



Sur - Oman by pascallemoine, on Flickr



Dhofar mountains, southern Oman by Arthur Anker, on Flickr



Infinity pool by CruisAir, on Flickr



Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr



Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr

The beaches and in general the coastlines of the Arabian Peninsula are some of the most beautiful in the world. By far the best in all of West Asia and probably also the best in the entire Arab world although the competition is big. No wonder that wealthy tourists from abroad are noticing countries such as Oman out there. Some of the resorts are simply amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*



Man at the Souvenir Shop - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by M. Khatib, on Flickr



Man with the Green Shawl at the Grand Mosque - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by M. Khatib, on Flickr



Yemen - Evening at Bab Al-Yemen Gate in Sanaa by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr



Yemen - Sana - San&#x27;a - Sanaa - Sana&#x27;a - The most fascinating capital in the Arab world by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr



village of mud-brick houses in wadi doan-Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr



Shibam by Zalacain, on Flickr



الخريف في اليمن by اليمن السعيد, on Flickr



اطلالة على مدينة إب by اليمن السعيد, on Flickr



سد الشروم by اليمن السعيد, on Flickr



جبل الدقيق مدينة إب by اليمن السعيد, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Nice pics, GCC should appoint @al-Hasani as tourism promoter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

@al-Hasani found something that might interest you. Not sure if this the right place to post them here but anyway I can delete them if you say so. 

When Saudi Arabia Ruled the World - The Daily Beast
Asian Art Museum | Roads of Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*



Byblos 2014 by Charliban, on Flickr



Visit#5-Ksara by Charliban, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Al Bass Archeological Site (Tyre, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr




Hasroun Village - Lebanon by ramzisemrani, on Flickr




Ehden Mountain by ramzisemrani, on Flickr




Young cedar trees by ramzisemrani, on Flickr




Tannourine Cedars Forest Nature Reserve by ramzisemrani, on Flickr




west bekaa by zbechara, on Flickr




bekaa,lebanon by zbechara, on Flickr



snow by zbechara, on Flickr




byblos by zbechara, on Flickr




Untitled by macktennyson, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

@Marshmallow @Desert Fox @Armstrong

*Pictures of Hatra, Iraq; initially thought to be an Assyrian settlement that was developed during the Seleucid reign*:




















*Hatra represents an amalgamation of Hellenic & local cultures & influences. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> Interesting.



Hatra is also a World UNESCO Heritage Site today.

It was also the capital of the Kingdom of Araba.

*Saudi Arabia:*




























من جازان by Ahmed Madkhali, on Flickr




مدرجات الجبال بمنطقة جازان by Saad Alkhorsan, on Flickr




من رجال جزر فرسان by owyed alowyed, on Flickr




الباحة by Albashery, on Flickr




HDR- Dense jungle by Adel Hilal عادل الهلال, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Nice photos..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*



*Another Galapagos*
Located off the coast of Yemen in the Indian Ocean, the island of Socotra contains some of the world's most astonishing and unique plant forms. More than a third of the 800 or so species on the island are found nowhere else on earth.




*Dragon's Blood Tree*
Found only on the island's plateaus, this plant was christened the dragon's blood tree by traders who believed that its crimson sap was actual dragon's blood with medicinal properties.




*Populace*
Because the island belongs to Yemen, a country with very strict regulations regarding travel, Socotra draws very few tourists. Even the most adventurous travelers are deterred by the country's association with radical Islam.




*The Socotran Fig*
This sample of _Dorstenia gigas_ has grown against a limestone rock face. The plant supposedly does not need soil to grow.




*Granite Peaks*
The island was recognized by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) as a Natural World Heritage Site in July 2008.




*Lush*
In ancient times, Socotra's various endemic aloes, like _Aloe perryi_, above, were used in medicines and for cosmetics.




*Cave*
Monsoon rains have cut through the island's limestone to create an elaborate network of gigantic caves, some of which can be explored.




*Desert Rose Tree*
The cliff-dwelling _Adenium obesum_ has shiny, rubbery bark, which thins gradually and splits into skeletal branches, from whose tips fragile pink flowers erupt.




*Matrix*
Despite Socotra's isolation, its plant life is under threat from human encroachment, imported flora and fauna and, some scientists say, climate change. Alarmingly, recent reports suggest there have been no new natural saplings of the dragon's blood tree.




*Potential*
Strapped for cash and aware of the island's uniqueness, Yemeni authorities are working to find ways to increase eco-tourism to Socotra. "Socotra is the safest island in Yemen," says a tourism official. "We have never had any security issues there. People think Yemen is dangerous, but hearing the news is not the same as seeing for yourself."

The Alien Beauty of Socotra
- Photo Essays - TIME​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*

Sana'a which is one of the oldest cities on the planet and one of the highest located capitals in the world (2250 meters of altitude). The big old city is a World UNESCO Heritage Site and the architecture of the city makes it a unique ancient city. It also has one of the most pleasant climates on the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*

Sana'a continued:




Sanaa by night - Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Sanaa panorama at sunset - Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Yemen - Blue hour over Historical and Traditional City Center of Sanaa by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr




Yemen - Sunrise at Sanaa by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr




Yemen - Sana - San&#x27;a - Sanaa - Sana&#x27;a - The most fascinating capital in the Arab world by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr




Old Town Sanaa - Yemen 49 by Richard Messenger, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman: *

Bat Tomb from the 3rd millennium BC​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Bahrain:*









































Dilmun ruins on the bottom left and modern Manama in the background









​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Kuwait:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Kuwait:*

The Market Mosque in Souq al Mubarakiyah. Built in 1794.









*Bahrain:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Qatar:
*


Qatar by ♥ЗתōōdҰ, on Flickr

*Zubarah Fort*





*Umm Slal *





*Alkoot Fort*




*Souq Waqif* (The restored historical heart of Doha)



Daytime at Old Souq Waqif by Gintoks, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Kuwait:*

(Traditional Kuwaiti house/villa)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Kuwait:*


























Al-Ghanim Palace which got destroyed during the Iraqi invasion of Kuwait. Saddam actively tried to erase Kuwaiti history and destroyed a lot of historical structures and monuments and also looted the national archive which had one of the largest collections of Islamic art and heritage.






*Qatar:*





















That's it for now.

P.S: I got TONS of photos of old Arabian/Arab architecture and pre-Islamic Arabian/Arab and Semitic artifacts from across the Arabian Peninsula. Probably as many photos as there are photos in this thread! It's a sight to behold. I will try to post some of them as I have been doing today but there are literary thousands of them so only a small portion will be posted here probably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*



Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr



Salalah by subodh shetty, on Flickr



mazuna 2 by sureshthrissur, on Flickr



Al Hamra, Oman by monchoparis, on Flickr



Bahla by Wolfgang H, on Flickr



Sur - Oman by pascallemoine, on Flickr



Dhofar mountains, southern Oman by Arthur Anker, on Flickr



Infinity pool by CruisAir, on Flickr



Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr



Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr

The beaches and in general the coastlines of the Arabian Peninsula are some of the most beautiful in the world. By far the best in all of West Asia and probably also the best in the entire Arab world although the competition is big. No wonder that wealthy tourists from abroad are noticing countries such as Oman out there. Some of the resorts are simply amazing.

@Dr.Thrax

Bro, check this thread out and section. Syria has been covered a bit as well. Too bad that much of the ancient heritage has suffered due to that senseless conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Time to update this thread a bit.

*Lebanon:*




Bouyouti by L'HOTE LIBANAIS, on Flickr




Ward Qadisha by L'HOTE LIBANAIS, on Flickr




Deir el Qamar , Lebanon by Alexanyan, on Flickr




Fakhreddine Mosque and Deir el Qamar city center,Lebanon by Alexanyan, on Flickr




Sayedat el Talla Maronite Catholic Church by Alexanyan, on Flickr




Street in Deir el Qamar , Lebanon by Alexanyan, on Flickr




Deir el Qamar,Lebanon by Alexanyan, on Flickr




L1004765 by rorizahr, on Flickr




L1004807 by rorizahr, on Flickr




Holly Foreground by rorizahr, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




El Arez by Dany Eid, on Flickr




St John's Church, Byblos (Lebanon) by Ramy., on Flickr




Kfertay village - Lebanon by Ramy., on Flickr




3ayn el Abu (Common Lebanese) by Ramy., on Flickr




bkassine south lebanon by zbechara, on Flickr




byblos by zbechara, on Flickr




the distant mountains by sayedfares, on Flickr




Jounieh, Lebanon by Kartaba, on Flickr




Annaya Saint Charbel by Kartaba, on Flickr




Jounieh, Lebanon by Kartaba, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Laklouk Lakes, Lebanon. بحيرات اللقلوق لبنان by Kartaba, on Flickr




Jounieh #2 by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr




Jounieh Bay, Lebanon by Kartaba, on Flickr




Jounieh, Lebanon by Kartaba, on Flickr




Jounieh Highway by Kartaba, on Flickr




Port de Byblos by Antoine A., on Flickr




Spectacular View - Lebanon by whl.travel, on Flickr




Ma a7la jbilakkk ya lebnennnnn by Marwa Awji, on Flickr




Ruins of Faqra - Lebanon by whl.travel, on Flickr




Skiing - Lebanon by whl.travel, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Lebanese house by Bassiavet, on Flickr




Young cedar trees by ramzisemrani, on Flickr




Balaa pit by Bassiavet, on Flickr




dt (1 of 1)-2 by Bassiavet, on Flickr




barouk (1 of 1) by Bassiavet, on Flickr




DSC_9858_59_60_61_62_tonemapped by Bassiavet, on Flickr




Autumn by Bassiavet, on Flickr




After the Snow Storm by akl.yazbeck, on Flickr




Autumn fog creeps over Bikfayia houses (Mount Lebanon) by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr




Beirut downtown by Bassiavet, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*



Le fleuve Saoura et Beni-Abbès (Algérie) by Beyday, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*



20131230_Morocco_0141_IMG_3821 by aktr3, on Flickr




IMG_6702 by Cryptoghost, on Flickr




Guelmim, Morocco by bravojacques, on Flickr




Mt Toubkal by Pawel A K, on Flickr




Fes Morocco by Abdelkader.Benali, on Flickr




_DSC0882 par sado_brahim, sur Flickr




mausoleum tower (2) par Impulse Traveler, sur Flickr




marokkoreis_2008_123 par Gerard Dummer, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Palestine:*




Nablus souq by lydia.89, on Flickr




Basilica and Grotto of the Nativity, Bethlehem (with scaffolding) by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr




Basilica and Grotto of the Nativity, Bethlehem (with scaffolding) by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr




Basilica and Grotto of the Nativity, Bethlehem (with scaffolding) by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr




Golden Dome by N+C Photo, on Flickr




Al - Aqsa Mosque by N+C Photo, on Flickr




The green Palestine by Ahmad Al-Bazz, on Flickr




Hebron by meetareej, on Flickr




The Farthest Mosque (al-Masjid al-Aqsa § Bayt al-Muqaddas) in Jerusalem by usaid.d800, on Flickr




Dome of the Rock - Jerusalem. (Night) by usaid.d800, on Flickr

@Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Palestine:*




Nazareth Village &amp; biblical lunch by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr




Church of the Holy Sepuchre by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr




Church of the Holy Sepuchre by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr




Church of the Holy Sepuchre by Michael Jones 51, on Flickr




HOL_7435 by holliberlin66, on Flickr




Walls of the Old City by holliberlin66, on Flickr




Walls of the Old City by holliberlin66, on Flickr





Cueillette des clémentines dans la zone tampon by Jazz in Black 'n White (et autres choses...), on Flickr





858197_535259916494402_1329206330_o by Omar Liu, on Flickr





Palestinian folk art band by Ahmad Al-Bazz, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Palestine:*





Palm Sunday procession at Gaza's Greek Orthodox Church of Saint Porphyrius by joegaza, on Flickr





Spices, Nablus Market by Non Violent Vigilante, on Flickr





Palestine 6 by orientalizing, on Flickr





Palestinian Traditional Fashion show by ahmad.daghlas, on Flickr





20130216-021 by amir bitan, on Flickr





That Shisha Guy, Ramallah - Westbank by adde adesokan, on Flickr





Ibrahimi Mosque by hanming_huang, on Flickr





Intricate Arabic caligraphy by hanming_huang, on Flickr





Sebastia by Matthew Richard, on Flickr





Celebrations UN Bid, Ramallah, Nov 2012 by gri_mm, on Flick

Insha'Allah Palestine will soon be liberated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*KSA:*

Ancient city of Dumat Al-Jandal (6000 years old).






















*Yemen:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*

Ancient pre-Islamic Arab architecture and art;


























*Syria:*
















*Jordan:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Syria:*


























*Occupied Palestine:*
















*Jordan:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Syria:



















































To be continued another time.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*
















*Yemen:*











*Egypt:
*
I found 5 nice photos from Egypt.



The Young Girls of Old Cairo by solilos, on Flickr



Al Azhar Park by apricotdaze, on Flickr



Giza Pyramids, Egypt by Mohamad Khedr, on Flickr



IMGP2658 by mikesm, on Flickr



Nile Scenery | Aswan | Egypt by Christian Junker - AHKGAP, on Flickr

Check this thread out brothers and contribute if you please. I have covered most of the Arab world and Egypt in the past as well if you take a look in this thread.

@Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Dino R. (where are you bro)?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@al-Hasani Can you upload some pictures from ancient Egypt remaining monuments, I mean the stuff from pharohs era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




20141011_11_90.jpg by Wissam al-Saliby, on Flickr




20141108-DSC00355.jpg by Wissam al-Saliby, on Flickr




Qadisha valley view from Hadchit by H. Silenus, on Flickr




Jbeil amphitheater by H. Silenus, on Flickr




North Lebanon Qadisha Valley 4 by Parracity, on Flickr




beit eddine 10 by singer2u2000, on Flickr




beit eddine 7 by singer2u2000, on Flickr




beit eddine 5 by singer2u2000, on Flickr




Chouf by Børre Ludvigsen, on Flickr




2013-24-7305 by Alex Summertown, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*




Aliouchouche Tarik (12/12/2014)




Aliouchouche Tarik (October 2014)

*Oman:*




Muttrah Corniche #2 by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr




Summit celebrations by pvanschalkwyk1, on Flickr




September 12 by alSamhan, on Flickr




@ 200m high... Nakhal Fort in a cloudy day! by Beauty Eye, on Flickr




salalah, Itin by sureshthrissur, on Flickr




Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr




Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr



Infinity pool by CruisAir, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Mahmoud_EGY

I cannot see 3 of your photos in post 511 and 1 photo in your post 512. Also please write the name of the country in the beginning of your post as done throughout the entire thread. Then people will see what country those photos are from.

Also I can recommend using Flickr. It's a enormous "library" but it has splendid photos of each Arab country. You just need to discover the right photographers and make the right searches. Be they in Arabic, English or French.

*Saudi Arabia:*










الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr





Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




Zabal Castle / قلعة زعبل (Saudi Arabia-Skaka) by Hussam Yaish, on Flickr




ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr















Jood by Abdulrahman AL-Dukhaini || عبدالرحمن, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*

Some photos of Riyadh;
















































A Riyadhi native:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*

































Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr










فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*













Le fleuve Saoura et Beni-Abbès (Algérie) by Beyday, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Baghdad in the fisrt moments of 2015 means last night.

Baghdad - Mohammed AlKhalidi | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

iRAQIS CELEBRATE THE NEW YEAR THEY ALMOST BURND THE CAPITAL!!!>

‫المعنى الحقيقي لجملة ( الجو احترگ )... - Hamoody ALzobaidy | Facebook‬

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Malik Alashter 

Brother, post photos of Iraq or other Arab countries instead. This thread is mainly for photos.

*Saudi Arabia:*



Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr
*



*

*Palestine:*



البائكة الجنوبية الشرقية: 412هـ - 1021م by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr

*Syria:*



by birklund, on Flickr

*Iraq:*



The Palace - ( An Najaf - Iraq) by Hussain Isa, on Flickr



Shrine of Husayn ibn ‘Alī, Karbala, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr

*Yemen:*



YEMEN - AlSaleh Mosque by Sallam, on Flickr

*UAE:*



Sheikh Zayed Mosque by [Jezza], on Flickr



Sheikh Zayed Mosque by Cal Holman, on Flickr



Mosque Sheikh Zayed / Abu Dhabi by !eberhard, on Flickr

Post some high-quality photos of Iraq or even your own photos from Iraq or elsewhere in the Arab world;

@1000 @Alshawi1234

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*




Flamants roses 4 byHichem.ATTALLAH, on Flickr




















Agouni Gueghrane - Agwni Gueghran by RENARD Nicolas, on Flickr




La fin d&#x27;une belle journée by jamalziama, on Flickr




Snowy Chrea by Pixel.Creativity.Maliik, on Flickr













taghit .. Landscape by Issam Meghni, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Lebanon:




Jeita Grotto by widadg, on Flickr




Temple de Bacchus - Baalbek (Liban) by Antoine A., on Flickr




Colonnade romaine de l'antique Byblos by Antoine A., on Flickr




Jbeil - Byblos by Antoine A., on Flickr




Le port de Byblos by Antoine A., on Flickr




Port de Byblos by Antoine A., on Flickr




Église orthodoxe de Jbeil by Antoine A., on Flickr




Port de Byblos by Antoine A., on Flickr




Sunrise - Byblos by ramzisemrani, on Flickr




Bcharre - Cedars Of God by ramzisemrani, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:
*



Mount Lebanon by fawzi.bfd123, on Flickr




IMG_9177_2 by salem_youssef, on Flickr




20141021164511_IMG_9526 by salem_youssef, on Flickr




20141011_10_3.jpg by Wissam al-Saliby, on Flickr




20141011_11_89.jpg by Wissam al-Saliby, on Flickr




Grotte aux pigeons - Beyrouth - Liban by Laurent Tironi, on Flickr




20141011_15_191.jpg by Wissam al-Saliby, on Flickr




20141011_10_13.jpg by Wissam al-Saliby, on Flickr




Half Naked Trees ~ by Tatyana_h, on Flickr




La Bekaa - Liban by Laurent Tironi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Leb073 View south along coast from Byblos by holymoor, on Flickr




Leb058 Byblos harbour by holymoor, on Flickr




بحيرة القرعون by slma_76, on Flickr




Leb072 View over temple of Baalat; Byblos by holymoor, on Flickr




Under the moonlight - Hadath El Jebbeh by ramzisemrani, on Flickr




Msaylha Castle - Batroun by ramzisemrani, on Flickr




Lebanon , Albekaa al Gharbe by slma_76, on Flickr




jounieh (lebnan) by slma_76, on Flickr




Bnachi Lake (lebanon ) by slma_76, on Flickr




lebnan by slma_76, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*

*


















































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:

















































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Really? Only after rains every ten years or all the time like this?



What really? Significant areas of the Arabian Peninsula are tropical. That above is Dhofar in Oman. It is effected by the Khareef which areas of Yemen and KSA also are. For 3-4 months during the monsoon each year this is how it looks like. Immense beauty.

Khareef - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There are plenty of green areas in the Arab world. Don't forget the 40.000 km long coastlines and all the rivers (Nile, Euphrates, Tigris etc.).

*Oman:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:












































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:














*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:








































*

*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

Nice share. I didn't know Oman was so green...


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*














Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr




Old Castle by AlBaiz, on Flickr




MONTAGNES DE AL FAIFA, ARABIE SAOUDITE by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr




Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr

*UAE:*




Al Aqah Beach, Fujairah, UAE by Rius San Juan, on Flickr




Fort Fujairah by SiliaePhelina, on Flickr




DSC_3860_Fotor by aureliojr., on Flickr




Dubai Marina Dusk by Andrew Madali, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*



























*Ancient pre-Islamic Arabian artefacts:*

*























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Oman is just too beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Syria was covered in snow recently....

*Four Season Boulevard, Damascus Syria, January 7, 2015 





Alzaitoun neighborhood, Eastern Gate ( Bab Sharqi), Damascus Syria, January 7, 2015 








*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> Oman is just too beautiful.



It really is brother. Southern Arabia as a whole (Southern KSA, Yemen, Oman) are a unique part of the world. Arabia in its entirety is as this thread clearly shows.

*Yemen:*



Old Town Sanaa - Yemen 49 by Richard Messenger, on Flickr




Yemen - Sana - San&#x27;a - Sanaa - Sana&#x27;a - The most fascinating capital in the Arab world by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr




Sanaa by night - Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr








Sana&#x27;a by Dany Eid, on Flickr







Old Sana&#x27;a City by brundige2, on Flickr



yemen-old sana&#x27;a city-اليمن-صنعاء by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr



Bab-ul-Yemen, Sana&#x27;a by twiga_swala, on Flickr



Bab-al-Yaman by kingamesaros, on Flickr

Sana'a is one of the oldest continuously inhabited cities on the planet and the ancient part of Sana'a which is very extensive as can be seen is a World UNESCO Heritage Site.

Sana'a is located almost 2500 meters above sea level which makes it one of the highest elevated capitals in the world! In fact number 7.

List of capital cities by altitude - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@Aegis DDG I was not aware of the fact that Asmara was number 6 on that list! A pleasant surprise.

@ebray

Addis Ababa is number 5. All 3 capitals almost have the exact same altitude and are not located that far from each other geographically. Interesting observation.

Sana'a also has one of the most pleasant climates in the world.

@Syrian Lion

Snowfall is expected to hit nearby Northern KSA as well. Which means that Jordan will be hit too. This now happens every winter. Before it was more rare.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

al-Hasani said:


> It really is brother. Southern Arabia as a whole (Southern KSA, Yemen, Oman) are a unique part of the world. Arabia in its entirety is as this thread clearly shows.
> 
> *Yemen:*
> 
> 
> 
> Old Town Sanaa - Yemen 49 by Richard Messenger, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen - Sana - San&#x27;a - Sanaa - Sana&#x27;a - The most fascinating capital in the Arab world by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanaa by night - Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sana&#x27;a by Dany Eid, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Sana&#x27;a City by brundige2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> yemen-old sana&#x27;a city-اليمن-صنعاء by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Bab-ul-Yemen, Sana&#x27;a by twiga_swala, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Addis Ababa is number 5. All 3 capitals almost have the exact sam altitude and are not that far rom each other geographically. Funny observation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup, That's why east Africans make such a great distance runners!  if you are training for a marathon 2500 meters above sea level, coming back to sea level, you performance will be stunning!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

*Baghdad
*
some parts unaffected by terror look quite good

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BaybarsHan

very nice pictures, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

BaybarsHan said:


> very nice pictures, thanks



You are very welcome.

*KSA:*

Abha and Asir Province in Southwestern KSA. It is one of the most foggy places and one of the highest elevated cities (Abha) in the world.


















Untitled by Osamah alalmaei, on Flickr





Abha by Leen_AQ, on Flickr





أنورت سودة عسير بطلعتك by Thamer Al-Thumairy, on Flickr





مرتفعات عسير 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr





جبال عسير by Khalid Yousef, on Flickr





Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr





Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:
*
Recent snowfall in Lebanon.
















Mount Lebanon seen from Beirut!




































@Halimi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*KSA:*

Light snowfall in the Northern Provinces (around Tabuk, Turaif, Qurayyat, Arar, Dumat al-Jandal etc.) of KSA;

Father and sons!


















































@Ahmed Jo

Since it snowed in Northern KSA it must have snowed in Jordan as well or am I wrong here? It did in Southern Syria too. Whenever it snows in nearby Levant it also snows in Northern KSA.

Come on guys! We need more updates from the Arab world which is the cradle of civilization.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*

University of al-Qarawiyyin founded in the year 859.

"It is the oldest existing and continually operating educational institution in the world according to UNESCO and Guinness World Records[5] and is sometimes referred to as the oldest university, although some scholars dispute whether the term can be properly applied historically to institutions outside the European model.[6]"

*University of al-Qarawiyyin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*




Mosque and university Al-Qarawiyyin, Fez, Morocco by ZL-Photography, on Flickr



Fez Morocco by Chico Boomba, on Flickr



Preparations for prayer by [P]hotogr[AV] (on/off), on Flickr



ablutions à l&#x27;intérieur de la mosquée Al-Karaouine by Pierre Metivier, on Flickr








جامعة القرويين by Pierre Metivier, on Flickr



The Al-Qarawiyyin Mosque by skysa, on Flickr








the Karaouine mosque by Khraym The Cheetah, on Flickr



the Karaouine mosque by Khraym The Cheetah, on Flickr

The university was founded by an Arab woman. Fatima Al-Fihri nearly 1200 years ago!

Fatima al-Fihri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Of course there were much, much, much older learning institutions in the Arab world millenniums before that.



ebray said:


> Yup, That's why east Africans make such a great distance runners!  if you are training for a marathon 2500 meters above sea level, coming back to sea level, you performance will be stunning!



Precisely. Same with Moroccans. I don't understand why athletes from KSA and Yemen are not training in such highlands in KSA and Yemen which are numerous and cover a huge geographical area. KSA is actually doing rather well in athletic competitions. Still far from Ethiopia, Kenya and Morocco.

Just imagine if proper sport facilities were built in Sana'a for runners etc. I mean people there live in 2500 meters altitude. If they trained properly they would have a big advantage over most of their competitors. Same with numerous cities in KSA such as Abha, Al-Baha, Ta'if etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord ZeN

@al-Hasani 
Wow !! Beautiful landscape.. Never thought KSA had such greenery.
And perfect Architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Lord Zen said:


> @al-Hasani
> Wow !! Beautiful landscape.. Never thought KSA had such greenery.
> And perfect Architecture.



You are very welcome. If you got the time then take a look at the entire thread. I know that there are 550 posts and each post contains 10 photos (!) but it's worth it. It will give you a nice overview of how the Arab world looks like in terms of landscapes, it's architecture, ancient pre-Islamic historical sites that are famous across the entire world, the widely celebrated Islamic heritage, the modern architecture, skyscrapers etc., the people, cuisines, art etc.

@1000 (I cannot quote your post because otherwise I cannot post 10 photos in 1 single post)

A lot of potential for creating recreational areas, restaurants, shops etc.

Baghdad will no doubt once again rise and play a pivotal role in the Arab world as it did for centuries. I am looking forward to visiting in the nearby future and the family there.

*Iraq:*


















































@Malik Alashter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord ZeN

al-Hasani said:


> You are very welcome. If you got the time then take a look at the entire thread. I know that there are 550 posts and each post contains 10 photos (!) but it's worth it. It will give you a nice overview of how the Arab world looks like in terms of landscapes, it's architecture, ancient pre-Islamic historical sites that are famous across the entire world, the widely celebrated Islamic heritage, the modern architecture, skyscrapers etc., the people, cuisines, art etc.
> 
> @1000 (I cannot quote your post because otherwise I cannot post 10 photos in 1 single post)
> 
> A lot of potential for creating recreational areas, restaurants, shops etc.
> 
> *Baghdad will no doubt once again rise and play a pivotal role in the Arab world as it did for centuries. I am looking forward to visiting in the nearby future and the family there.*
> 
> *Iraq:*




*Baghdad was clearly a historic city of West Asia & so was Babylon, Ctesiphon.*
*Mesopotamian & Assyrian civilization were the the pride of Asia.
I have no doubt that it will rise again to it's historic glory 











ISIS will not succeed in their effort to destroy this historic civilization. 
*
@al-Hasani It's really a wonderful thread.... Will see the entire 37 pages when i get time.
Thank you bhai for creating it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Lord Zen said:


> *Baghdad was clearly a historic city of West Asia & so was Babylon, Ctesiphon.*
> *Mesopotamian & Assyrian civilization were the the pride of Asia.
> I have no doubt that it will rise again to it's historic glory*
> 
> *ISIS will not succeed in their effort to destroy this historic civilization.
> *
> @al-Hasani It's really a wonderful thread.... Will see the entire 37 pages when i get time.
> Thank you bhai for creating it



@Lord Zen

Well said my friend. West Asia and the Arab world as a whole have been home to numerous ancient civilizations but so has Asia as a whole and much of the world! What is sad to see is the destruction that Deash have caused in historic cities such as Mosul, Aleppo, Raqqah and many other cities that are under their barbaric and destructive rule. It is like a cancer from within but sadly I believe that the oppressive regimes in our Arab world have indirectly helped create such monsters. Anyway let me not go off-topic here.

Oh, the pleasure is entirely mine and you are welcome once again.

*Jordan:*

Petra. A World UNESCO Heritage Site and a ancient Nabatean (one of the numerous ancient Semitic civilizations in what is now the Arab world) jewel. Arguably one of the most unique places. The surroundings (Wadi Rum) makes it not any less special. It's a HUGE complex too.

Petra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




The Treasury at Petra, Jordan by kokorokoko, on Flickr




jordan petra by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr



Petra by sharnik, on Flickr



Petra: il Tempio Grande by costagar51, on Flickr



Jordan-18A-094 - Theatre (view large) by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



The Temenos Gate and the Royal Tombs at Petra, Jordan - March 2012 by SaffyH - BETA IS NOT BETTER IT IS WORSE!, on Flickr

Petra is simply breathtaking! I recommend everyone to visit. There won't be any regrets!

The capital Amman;




Amman by ibiss, on Flickr

Aqaba, the Jordanian Red Sea jewel;






The flag of the Arab revolt;






Aqaba Flagpole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@Ahmed Jo @BLACKEAGLE

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord ZeN

al-Hasani said:


> @Lord Zen
> 
> Well said my friend. West Asia and the Arab world as a whole have been home to numerous ancient civilizations but so has Asia as a whole and much of the world! What is sad to see is the destruction that Deash have caused in historic cities such as Mosul, Aleppo, Raqqah and many other cities that are under their barbaric and destructive rule. It is like a cancer from within but sadly I believe that the oppressive regimes in our Arab world have indirectly helped create such monsters. Anyway let me not go off-topic here.
> 
> Oh, the pleasure is entirely mine and you are welcome once again.
> @Ahmed Jo @BLACKEAGLE



Actually i'm thinking about starting a similar thread about all the 30 different states of India to showcase it's rich culture, history & heritage ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia;* (one of my favorite Arab countries)



La Goulette Port by leotcs, on Flickr



> Al-Zaytuna Mosque(Arabic: جامع الزيتونة‎, literally meaning the Mosque of Olive) is a major mosque in Tunis, Tunisia. The mosque is the oldest in the Capital of Tunisia and covers an area of 5,000 square metres (1.2 acres) with nine entrances. It has 160 authentic columns brought originally from the ruins of the old city of Carthage. The mosque is known to host one of the first and greatest universities in the history of Islam.



Al-Zaytuna Mosque - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Zaytuna mosque (Tunis, Tunisia) by Transylvania_Magyar_land, on Flickr



Tunis, Zaytuna Mosque, arcade at entrance to prayer hall (7) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr



Tunis, Zaytuna Mosque, mihrab area of prayer hall (6) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr



Tunis, Zaytuna Mosque, view of interior of prayer hall, founded late 7th cent (4) by Prof. Mortel, on Flickr





Hammamet by parsonsparisn, on Flickr



nd-201311-SidiBouSaid-D7-23 by Novemberdelta, on Flickr



> The Mosque of Uqba (Arabic: جامع عقبة‎), also known as the Great Mosque of Kairouan (جامع القيروان الأكبر), is one of the most important mosques in Tunisia, situated in the UNESCO World Heritage town of Kairouan.



Great Mosque of Kairouan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Tunisia-4538 - Courtyard by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-4580 - Look Up....Look Way Up........ by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-4545 - Prayer Hall by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Tunisia:*

The ancient site of Carthage built by one of the many ancient Semitic peoples, the Phoenicians.
The famous military commander Hannibal (247 – 183/182/181 BC) was of Phoenician origin (Punic Carthaginian) himself.

*Hannibal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*








Carthage by Stephen Downes, on Flickr



Carthage by Stephen Downes, on Flickr



Tunisia-2739 - Looking Down from the Top by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-2758 - Temple of Mercury by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3328 - El Djem Amphitheater by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Sidi Bou Said, Tunis. by usaid.d800, on Flickr



Kerkouane by Z!KeepeR, on Flickr



Tunisia-3242 - Dying to see the Ribat by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3420 - Bab Diwan Gate by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

@Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> *KSA:*
> 
> Light snowfall in the Northern Provinces (around Tabuk, Turaif, Qurayyat, Arar, Dumat al-Jandal etc.) of KSA;
> 
> Father and sons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ahmed Jo
> 
> Since it snowed in Northern KSA it must have snowed in Jordan as well or am I wrong here? It did in Southern Syria too. Whenever it snows in nearby Levant it also snows in Northern KSA.
> 
> Come on guys! We need more updates from the Arab world which is the cradle of civilization.


Yes, it definitely did and the civil defense handled it way better than last year as they had no excuse of not expecting it this year.




Hopefully we never hear these sirens in a war scenario.
















Sorry, I couldn't find any other good pictures for some reason (even though they were flooding my twitter timeline during the storm.)

I'd like to add that you have done an excellent job at finding quality photos of the Arab world. @al-Hasani I, and probably the other Arab members, appreciate it very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Ahmed Jo

I thought so! Don't worry. Those photos are great. Yes, I remember last year. Large parts of the Arab world were hit by heavy snowfalls and even Cairo was hit by light snow for the first time in recorded history!

*Lebanon:*




Ski Liban by jrseikaly, on Flickr




Bouyouti by L'HOTE LIBANAIS, on Flickr




Sannine by docmatta, on Flickr




the only shot i could take by Bassiavet, on Flickr




Green Against White by rabiem22, on Flickr




Stark Contrast by rabiem22, on Flickr




The Lebanon by rabiem22, on Flickr




Mount Lebanon by rabiem22, on Flickr




Temple de Vénus - Baalbek (Liban) by Antoine A., on Flickr




Temple de Bacchus - Baalbek (Liban) by Antoine A., on Flickr

It's simply astonishing how beautiful and rich in ancient history, architecture, art, artifacts etc. that our Arab world is! Unrivaled really.

May Allah (swt) bless the Arab world and bring peace to it and help unite it further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FCPX

One of the best threads on PakDef! All the members who post these pics highlighting the oft ignored but never the less beautiful locations deserve the credit. On a lighter note hope no one from KSA posted pics of their abominable snowman on FB ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

The Fortress of Al-Ukhaidir or Abbasid palace of Ukhaider. It is a large, rectangular fortress erected in 775 AD with a unique defensive style. Constructed by the Abbasid caliph's As-Saffah's nephew Isa ibn Musa, Ukhaidir represents architectural innovation in the structures of its courtyards, residences and mosque. Excavations at Ukhaidir were conducted in the late 19th century by Gertrude Bell. Ukhaider was an important stop on regional trade routes, similar to Atshan and Mujdah. The complex comprises a primary hall, a big Iwan, a reception hall and servants quarters. The fortress exemplifies Abbasid architecture in Iraq by demonstrating the "despotic and the pleasure-loving character of the dynasty" in its grand size but cramped living quarters.
This site was added to the UNESCO World Heritage Tentative List on July 7, 2000 in the Cultural category

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

@1000 

*Iraq:*

Al-Ukhaidir Fortress continued;











































Al-Ukhaidir fortress by Mashkour, on Flickr



Al-Ukhaidir fortress by Mashkour, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Iraq:*

The homeland of the friendly and peaceful but struggling Marsh Arabs;




Venice of the Middle-East: The Floating Basket Homes of Iraq by fabpoponline, on Flickr




pd1781349 by abdullah alfadhel90, on Flickr



Marsh Arab 1 by Jim Birt, on Flickr

Royal Akkadian Head from Nineveh.
Around 2250 B.C and traditionally identified as Sargon of Akkad.
Bronze, h. 36,6 cm.


Destroyed by looters (?) - Royal Akkadian Head from Nineveh (inv.nr. IM 11331) by Hans Ollermann, on Flickr

I found you bro @Frosty 





Statue of Abu Jaafar Al Mansour *by rasoulali*





*Fardous Mosque by rasoulali
*


Shrine of Imam Ali Bin Aby Taleb (A.S) by Hussain Isa, on Flickr



Prigilms by Hussain Isa, on Flickr

Ancient Ziggurrat of Ur in Southern Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Oman:*

*








*

*








































*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




natural bridge and stream by Pejasar, on Flickr




a doorway into Byblos, Lebanon by Pejasar, on Flickr




Village House by shushulb, on Flickr




Catholic Church by Zahraa H. Salih, on Flickr




Temple de Bacchus - Baalbek (Liban) by Antoine A., on Flickr




Une magnifique demeure à Sidon - Saïda (Liban) by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr




Jounieh Bay by Connor Callaghan, on Flickr




Cedar Snow, Lebanon by Leandroid, on Flickr




Faraya Skiing Slopes by alejoooo, on Flickr




Jounieh by Connor Callaghan, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

@al-Hasani show some desert dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Dr. Stranglove said:


> @al-Hasani show some desert dude



I have done so numerous times from many different Arab countries but on previous pages. It's a thread with many posts.

I will do so again. From KSA this time but it could be any other Arab country almost. In KSA you have rocky, sandy, volcanic and mountainous areas in the desert areas as you can see below. Sometimes various landscapes met each other.

*KSA;*



Zyaan by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr

*



*



Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr



Qassim by Awadh Al Hamzani Photography, on Flickr



الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr




kasser by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr




Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr

Rub' al-Khali;





Also see post 410 in this thread. Many other posts too in this thread.

@Dr. Stranglove

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*









Snowy Chrea by Pixel.Creativity.Maliik, on Flickr




Algérie by Hamid Douakh, on Flickr





Hotel Les Zianides, Tlemcen. par Moeqrie, sur Flickr





Tipaza by RENARD Nicolas, on Flickr





Le Ksor - Taghit par Bled Runner, sur Flickr





Alger By Day/night by Aberkane Oussama, on Flickr










Jijel par Mikou.dz, sur Flickr



سد بني هارون Beni Haroun Dam by |[ Ali ]|, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

@al-Hasani 
*Oman landscape almost look like an Indian one especially from North East India & Kerala.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Lord Zen said:


> @al-Hasani
> *Oman landscape almost look like an Indian one especially from North East India & Kerala.*



Those landscapes that I posted recently from Oman are those of the Dhofar region. For approximately 3-4 months every year this is how the region looks like especially around Salalah. It is due to the monsoon rains.

It is called "Khareef" in Arabic and those monsoon rains also hit parts of Yemen and KSA each year.

Khareef - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In India this obviously hits a much larger area and happens for a longer period of time. Especially in Southern India if I am not wrong. I have heard really good things about Kerala. Most of the Indians in the GCC are from Kerala and this is a region of India that has had very ancient ties with the Arabian Peninsula especially and the remaining ME. After all those regions of India do "only" lie across the Arabian Sea and Indian Ocean. I would love to visit one day as it looks like a beautiful area of India.

*Tunisia:*




المدخل by Asia Giannelli, on Flickr





الديكور by Asia Giannelli, on Flickr




من فوق أسطح المنازل by Asia Giannelli, on Flickr




المدينة المنورة by Asia Giannelli, on Flickr





Plates, Sidi Bou Said by nonsmokinjoe57, on Flickr





Window by Michael Foley Photography, on Flickr





Enejma Ezzahra10 by nonsmokinjoe57, on Flickr




La Goulette by jchharris, on Flickr





View at Café des Delices 2 by nonsmokinjoe57, on Flickr




Antonine Baths, Carthage by jchharris, on Flickr

@Malik Alashter @Alshawi1234 

Post some quality photos of Iraq or your native cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Some of my photos in the old post "froze" so I have now uploaded them on tinypic.com so they should not disappear anymore.
*
Saudi Arabia:*

Some excellent photos of the proud Bedouins of the Rub' al-Khali. One of the most ancient of peoples. Some photos are 40-35 years old photos.
*



*



































*









*
Amazing portraits.

It is said that Bedouin hospitality is second to none in this world. It is famed across the world and has been romanticized in movies, poems, songs etc. Both in the Arab world and elsewhere. They are sometimes blamed for some ills but by heart they are lovely people.

They are also one of the biggest survivors of this world that live in a very harsh environment. Their lifestyle is dying out but I hope that at least some will survive in let's say 50 years of time from now on.

Bedouins are also great musicians, story tellers, poets and artists. Also famed warriors. One of the best in history. They formed the backbone of many Islamic armies throughout the ages.

@Rakan.SA @Ahmed Jo @Full Moon (welcome back bro, do knock on the door occasionally)

Take a look at this thread brothers and contribute with some quality photos if you got any.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*

Small glimpses of the Hadhramaut region of Yemen;



village of mud-brick houses in wadi doan-Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr



YEMEN | MUKALLA by Sallam, on Flickr



wadi doan-hadramawt-yemen-اليمن by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr




Yemeni Man with Vitiligo. by Tribes of the World, on Flickr







Panorama Of Wadi Doan, Hadhramaut, Yemen by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr



Sultan&#x27;s Palace by hanming_huang, on Flickr




bir-ali by hapulcu, on Flickr




Seiyun, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr



4 shibam 15 by rdemougin, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*

Socotra Islands - the Galapagos Islands of the East.



Wadi Firmhin by Edoardo Scepi, on Flickr




Dracaena cinnabari Woodland in Firmhim by Edoardo Scepi, on Flickr



Walking for Reged by Edoardo Scepi, on Flickr



DSC04981-28 by laranja4, on Flickr



... by Manna dal Cielo..., on Flickr



YEMEN - Socotra island by Valerio Pandolfo, on Flickr



DSC05031-33 by laranja4, on Flickr




DSC04911-22 by laranja4, on Flickr



DSC05084-39 by laranja4, on Flickr



Skund Mountain by Edoardo Scepi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Mountains of Lebanon will always stand up ! Everyday Joy EyeEm Best Shots Nature Landscape EyeEm Nature Lover Snow Enjoying Life Taking Photos Hanging Out Relaxing by fayad_marc, on Flickr




Lebanese mountains in the winter Taking Photos EyeEm Nature Lover Landscape Snow Relaxing Enjoying Life Nature Hanging Out Sky EyeEm Best Shotsby fayad_marc, on Flickr




Lebanese mountains putting their winter robe ! Relaxing Enjoying Life Taking Photos Landscape Nature Winter Snow EyeEm Nature Lover EyeEm Best Shots Sky by fayad_marc, on Flickr




L1462223 by rorizahr, on Flickr




DSC_0546 by Yves Lahoud, on Flickr




A.T.C.L by Yves Lahoud, on Flickr




American University of Beirut by ridaeology, on Flickr




Waves by ridaeology, on Flickr




Untitled by Anu &amp; Anant, on Flickr




Untitled by Anu &amp; Anant, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco;*

*



*
*














Mdiq,12 by metamophore, on Flickr
























Spain in the background;









*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco;*

*



















Mdiq,12 by metamophore, on Flickr























Spain in the background;









*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco;*






*



*
*





























Maroc 2011, lever de soleil, ça grimpe par Dapat3185, sur Flickr




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Lebanon:*




Chouf, Lebanon by iskandaranibilal, on Flickr




At the top by shushulb, on Flickr




DSC_1055 by saramanisera, on Flickr




Afqa, Lebanon افقا لبنان by Kartaba, on Flickr




Holly Foreground by rorizahr, on Flickr




Byblos, Lebanon by ThinkingNomads, on Flickr




Ease of Mind by rabiem22, on Flickr




Premières neiges sur la Montagne des Cèdres by Laurent Tironi, on Flickr




12093002005 by cedrus`, on Flickr




Mussa Castle | Lebanon by Zahraa H. Salih, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*Egypt:*




Cairo by Peter Puddiphatt, on Flickr




Cairo by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr




Alexandria, Egypt by ©Berger / Proalps, on Flickr




Citadel of Siwa by Zalacain, on Flickr




Alexandria - Egypt - Panorama by Ayman Zaid أيمن زيد, on Flickr




Sheraton Miramar Resort El Gouna—Aerial Shot by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr




Taba... by ZbigD, on Flickr




Cairo Citadel. Цитадель в Каире. قلعة صلاح الدين by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr



Mohammed Ali Mosche (Cairo - Egypt) by Kaptah, on Flickr




Cairo by ozmen70, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Egypt:*




Mosque of Muhammad Ali. Cairo. Мечеть Мухаммеда Али. Каир. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr




Cairo by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr




Cairo by Jari Kurittu, on Flickr




Beautiful Alexandria. by ayman6681, on Flickr




Cairo by dani.Co, on Flickr




Abu Tig Marina, EL Gouna by Dany Eid, on Flickr




Cairo 005 by Routavelo, on Flickr




Cairo DSC_0055copia by borsalino1951, on Flickr




Egypt - Cairo - Giza by Jarrod Castaing, on Flickr




Cairo DSC_0088copia by borsalino1951, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Jordan;*



Dana Village, Jordan by Gogoye, on Flickr



King Hussein Mosque - مسجد الملك الحسين by Mashhour Halawani, on Flickr



King Hussein Mosque - مسجد الملك الحسين by Mashhour Halawani, on Flickr



Dead Sea by Manuel ROMARÍS, on Flickr

Kite Above the Dead Sea - Jordan by Wind Watcher, on Flickr



Die Hauptstraße in Jerash - The mainstreet in Jerash ~ Explore by Kat-i, on Flickr



Il teatro romano di Amman by costagar51, on Flickr



Petra, Jordan - Al Khazneh (&quot;The Treasury&quot by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr



Petra, Jordan - The Theater by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr



Petra, Jordan by Gogoye, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

*Poverty in Saudi Arabia/Photos*

Link

The narratives of young Saudi videographers are compelling and the journalism impassioned as they guide their audience through slums in the major cities, satirize the severe national housing shortage and ridicule the government`s failure to respond.

*



*


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*



Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr



The Desert by TARIQ-M, on Flickr



Al-Ula-Old Town5 by Androtopia, on Flickr



Al Ula Oasis by Orly Arcelao, on Flickr



Al-Ula-14 by Androtopia, on Flickr





Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr










faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr





faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

One of the almost 2000 tropical islands in KSA;




فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr

Amazing video from the ancient Jazan region.





@Rakan.SA bro this thread might interest you!

This below too;

Saudi Arabia in Pictures | Page 78

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*























Mosque of Imam Muhammad bin Abdul Wahab HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr











*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:
*
*


















*

*













*

*




*​Check this thread out brothers @Rakan.SA @Altamimi @Gasoline @Full Moon @Frosty @Halimi etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA

@al-Hasani inshallah i want a home in morocco. amazing and beautiful mashallah. not expensive fresh food! what can you want more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Rakan.SA said:


> @al-Hasani inshallah i want a home in morocco. amazing and beautiful mashallah. not expensive fresh food! what can you want more



One day, if you got some time, then take a look at the entire thread. You won't regret seeing the natural, cultural, historical ancient beauty of our beloved Arabian Peninsula and Arab world the cradle of civilization.

Morocco is indeed a lovely country close to our hearts. Some of the most prolific Arab tribes settled in Morocco aside from numerous descendants of Prophet Muhammad (saws) including the great grandchild of Hasan ibn Ali (ra). The Berber minority in Morocco are lovely people too. Arabs and Berbers are closely related people after all. Cousins.

Moulay Idriss Zerhoun - the Burial Place of the Al-Idrisi Family, Grandsons of Hasan ibn Ali (ra)

A lot to see in Morocco from historical cities, ancient sites, nature etc.

You should visit Al-Andalus (Spain and Portugal) while you are in the neighborhood too. A lot of Arab and Islamic heritage. On every corner actually. Not strange after 800 years of rule.
​Please post the news about that supercomputer in KSA on the ME section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

@al-Hasani can i move it there or i have to delete it and do another one ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabia:*




Dome [iPhone HDR] by haroon_sheikh, on Flickr





Jeddah Old Houses par Ahmed AB, sur Flickr















ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr














​@1000 fell free to post more photos of Iraq. Maybe some old ones? You were originally from Kirkuk right? Maybe from there?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> fell free to post more photos of Iraq. Maybe some old ones? You were originally from Kirkuk right? Maybe from there?



I don't have many good pics, will look for some later


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:*




DUBAI by LIK BATON BOOT, on Flickr




DUBAI by LIK BATON BOOT, on Flickr




DUBAI by LIK BATON BOOT, on Flickr




Silent Invasion by DanielKHC, on Flickr




Octopus by theelitepilot, on Flickr




Dubai by TravelPartner4You, on Flickr




Dubai byjaviperales123, on Flickr




Neon Sunrise by oilyragg, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:*




Dubai alive and kicking ! by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr




Souk Al Bahar by Fasih Ahmed, on Flickr




Night View of Dubai Marina by Fasih Ahmed, on Flickr




Dubai by SyedAiyaz [www.syedaiyaz.net], on Flickr




DUBAI 12 by RositaFurtado, on Flickr



RWDS0972.jpg by Rob-i-am, on Flickr




Burj Al Arab and Jumeirah Beach by globetrekimages, on Flickr




Burj Khalifa at Sunrise, Dubai, UAE by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:*



Closing Time @ Spice Souq. by imkjgallery.com, on Flickr




Gotham_City__Dubai_by_GavinSanders_500px by tboonen, on Flickr




Khalifa Tip by paul.andrew.white, on Flickr




A view of the 18th hole with the hospitality stands and the clubhouse in the background by Ladies European Tour, on Flickr



Misty Mountains by Omar Dakhane, on Flickr



Qasr al Sarab Desert Resort by Achim Thomae, on Flickr



The thin pink line by dmjames58, on Flickr



DUBAI_JUMEIRAH BEACH PARK (ON EXPLORE) by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

I have not posted many photos from the UAE so will post some more.

*UAE:*



Grand Mosque of Sheikh Zayed by Sasuhai, on Flickr



A walk to reflect... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr



mosque by totomai, on Flickr



mosque by totomai, on Flickr



117 Abu Dhabi Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque by bobnienhuis, on Flickr



Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque. Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates. by stevenawm, on Flickr



Perpective Distortion by D. R. HILL, on Flickr



Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque. Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates. by stevenawm, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

*UAE:*



Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque in United Arab Emirates by ffagency.com, on Flickr



Sheikh Zayed Mosque from inside by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr



Mihrabs of Sheikh Zayed Mosque by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr



Sheikh Zayed Mosque by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr



Chandelier by Empty Quarter, on Flickr



Should have had a wider angle lens. by Danish:Khan, on Flickr



The Place of Worship by albert dros, on Flickr



Sheikh Zayed Mosque by marin.tomic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA

@al-Hasani buddy we need this boat for some good island hopping haha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Morocco:*




Winter in Marrakech by martijn.hermans, on Flickr




Palms 3 by orientalizing, on Flickr




On the road by Gabimath, on Flickr




mhamid el ghizlane&#x27;desert by khalilnomad, on Flickr
















*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Rakan.SA said:


> @al-Hasani buddy we need this boat for some good island hopping haha



هههههههه

I want such a boat!

*Saudi Arabia:*















فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr





غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hurter

Beautiful Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Junaid B said:


> Beautiful Pictures



You are more than welcome.
*
Lebanon:*




Archaeological Sites of Faqra-Kfarzebian by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr




The rise of the fog tide... by josmeo, on Flickr




Green Rainforest by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr




Jbeil by sambOOzik, on Flickr




Mzar ski ressort, Lebanon by dxb13, on Flickr




Faraya - Lebanon by Obadah Yaghi, on Flickr




D90-20091220_033_4_5 by josmeo, on Flickr




D90-20091220_030_1_2 by josmeo, on Flickr

@Halimi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Algeria:*









Kabylie by Tahia Hourria, on Flickr
























Béjaïa by Elazhar, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Yemen:*



Mud Architecture by llorenç1, on Flickr




Wadi Hadramaut at evening by Zalacain, on Flickr



20061031_0458 by Zalacain, on Flickr




yemen by Retlaw Snellac Photography, on Flickr




View of Jibla by Zalacain, on Flickr




Sana&#x27;a by Dany Eid, on Flickr




Shibam by Zalacain, on Flickr




مدينة الضباب العربيه by اليمن السعيد, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Time to update this excellent thread again.

*Saudi Arabia:*

Riyadh;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:



































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*

*














Looking At the Sun . by oldwolf., on Flickr





higher than a mountain, sand, sand, only sand 1 by oldwolf., on Flickr





I Need Ferrari for this Road . by oldwolf., on Flickr





ثلوج حائل by Mohammed Al Fozan | محمد الفوزان, on Flickr





The View 2 . by oldwolf., on Flickr





View . by oldwolf., on Flickr*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*





Elephant rock at sunset in Madain Saleh - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





حكاية ليلة by Tarik Al-Turki ||| طارق التركي, on Flickr





HDR- colors by Faisal.Alzeer  فيصل الزير, on Flickr





منطقة الرجع by KHALID ALSABT | خالد السبت |, on Flickr





ترحال ..! by KHALID ALSABT | خالد السبت |, on Flickr





leading line shot by SAUD ALRSHIAD 2 سعود الرشيد, on Flickr





واحة by KHALID ALSABT | خالد السبت |, on Flickr





عمق الصحراء by KHALID ALSABT | خالد السبت |, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*





Qassim by Awadh Al Hamzani Photography, on Flickr





kasser by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr





sunrise of Hail by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr





جمال الصحراء by Mohammed.Al-Omar .., on Flickr





●° ђǻเĻ°● by mqbel, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*





After Raining Day . by oldwolf., on Flickr





Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr










Green Desert - Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr





Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr





الديسة by Desert نديم القهوة, on Flickr





وادي علقان - حقل Valley Aleghan- haqel by mosa3ad alshetwi, on Flickr





Watching the Sunset with my Camera . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*





2010-3-5 by Akram Photo, on Flickr





Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr





Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr





حكاية المطر by ahmad // الـرجـم الـعـالـي //, on Flickr





Dune by Alkassim, on Flickr





Zyaan by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr





Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr





وادي البردي-ينبع 2 by asim mawwad -عاصم معوض, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*





Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr





Abha by Leen_AQ, on Flickr





أنورت سودة عسير بطلعتك by Thamer Al-Thumairy, on Flickr





مرتفعات عسير 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr





جبال عسير by Khalid Yousef, on Flickr





Faifa Mountains by abukhli, on Flickr





faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*





Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr





Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr






faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr





faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr





FAIFA MOUNTAINS by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr





faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr





faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*




Thee Ein Heritage Village &lt;&gt; قرية ذي عين الأثرية by Arr7al | الرَّح ـــال, on Flickr















ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr





















That's it for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Saif al-Arab said:


> *Saudi Arabia:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thee Ein Heritage Village &lt;&gt; قرية ذي عين الأثرية by Arr7al | الرَّح ـــال, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for now.


Last one is best picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zarvan said:


> Last one is best picture



Yes, it's a great photo showcasing the beautiful tropical landscape. The combination of the colors is also awesome.

*Morocco:*



Chefchaouen - The Octogonal Minaret by aminefassi, on Flickr



Chefchaouen - Street by aminefassi, on Flickr



Morocco - The Blue Lake by aminefassi, on Flickr



Morocco - High Atlas Mountains - Oukaimeden Spot - view On Toubkal - 4165m by aminefassi, on Flickr



Marrakech - Place Jamma El Fna - Souk Aux Olives by aminefassi, on Flickr



Morocco - Asilah by aminefassi, on Flickr



Maroc - Rabat - PlaGe Des sables D&#x27;Or - Mouettes by aminefassi, on Flickr



MAroc - Asilah - Remparts - Medina by aminefassi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Comoros:*



Comoros by Taki Tone, on Flickr



Comoros-Galawa-Hotel by Taki Tone, on Flickr



Mayotte22 by Taki Tone, on Flickr



comoros-Ngazidja6 by Taki Tone, on Flickr



Comoros-Ngazidja-26 by Taki Tone, on Flickr



comoros-Ngazidja8 by Taki Tone, on Flickr



comoros-Ngazidja7 by Taki Tone, on Flickr



comoros-Ngazidja23 by Taki Tone, on Flickr

More investments should be made by the Arab world in Comoros to help our brethren there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Lebanon:*



Mount Lebanon by iskandaranibilal, on Flickr



That mansion view... by buhamdi, on Flickr



St. Estefanos Chruch - IMG_0661 by amal MC, on Flickr



230 by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr



Arnoun Castle by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr



بيروت البرد والدفا ‫(6)‬ ‫‬ by scropion.scropion1984, on Flickr



Mt Lebanon 2 by Parracity, on Flickr



Ruins of Faqra - Lebanon by whl.travel, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Tunisia:*



Bizerte, Tunisia تونس بنزرت by maykal, on Flickr



Tunisie Bizerte by night &quot;le vieux port&quot; by terry taieb, on Flickr



Aïn-Draham sous la neige, Tunisie. by 7-bc, on Flickr



Tunisia-2963 - Antonine Baths by archer10 (Dennis) REPOSTING, on Flickr



Sidi_Bousid - Tunisia by tq1962-Tareq AlObaid, on Flickr



Tunisia-3108 - Great Mosque of Sousse by archer10 (Dennis) REPOSTING, on Flickr



Tunisia-3261 - Monastir&#x27;s Ribat by archer10 (Dennis) REPOSTING, on Flickr



Enejma Ezzahra 14 by nonsmokinjoe57, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Tunisia:*



من فوق أسطح المنازل by Asia Giannelli, on Flickr



المدينة المنورة by Asia Giannelli, on Flickr



View at Café des Delices 2 by nonsmokinjoe57, on Flickr



Enejma Ezzahra10 by nonsmokinjoe57, on Flickr



Tunisia-3420 - Bab Diwan Gate by archer10 (Dennis) REPOSTING, on Flickr



Tunisia-2737 - Great View and Next Stop by archer10 (Dennis) REPOSTING, on Flickr



Tunisia-2744 - Leaving the Theatre by archer10 (Dennis) REPOSTING, on Flickr



Tunisia-3328 - El Djem Amphitheater by archer10 (Dennis) REPOSTING, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Tunisia:*



Sidi Bou Said seascape (Tunisia) by Peace Correspondent, on Flickr



Tunesien - Monastir - Blick vom Wehrturm Richtung Meer , 72036/2973 by roba66, on Flickr



TUNESIEN, Sousse - Ribat und Moschee , 72038/2979 by roba66, on Flickr



Tunesien - Sousse - Blick vom Wehrgang des Ribat auf die Stadt, 72037/2974 by roba66, on Flickr



Sousse, Tunisia, North Africa by curreyuk, on Flickr



Tunisia-2855 - Good-bye to Dougga by archer10 (Dennis) REPOSTING, on Flickr



Tunisia-3321 - Western Entrance by archer10 (Dennis) REPOSTING, on Flickr



Tunisia-3034 - Happy Ladies by archer10 (Dennis) REPOSTING, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Oman:*



Beautiful Architect Oman by sundeepuphotography, on Flickr



City Landscape by Bernardo © (http://PhotographingAround.Me), on Flickr



Nakhal, Oman by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr



Fascinating Al Jabal al Akhdar by Nasser Saif Al Maskari, on Flickr



Oman by kizeme, on Flickr



Bahla, Oman by Ðariusz, on Flickr



Rub&#x27; al Khali desert Oman by Oman Tourism, on Flickr



Al-Dimaniyat Islands Nature Reserve by Oman Tourism, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Oman:*



Muscat Beach by Oman Tourism, on Flickr



CMU-Pools-The Chedi Pool by Oman Tourism, on Flickr



CMU-Dining-The Long Pool Cabana-Daytime01 by Oman Tourism, on Flickr



Almouj Golf AE0Q0888 (26) by Oman Tourism, on Flickr



Kitesurfing in Masirah Island by Oman Tourism, on Flickr



JebelAktra_-®SteveGraham by Oman Tourism, on Flickr



Monsoon Mountain by Oman Tourism, on Flickr



Ghiadh, Rakhyout, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Morocco:*

























On the road by Gabimath, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Morocco:*



at the sunset, Morocco by Alessandro Vannucci, on Flickr

*













*













Morocco by peter orr photography - 1million+ views, thanks!, on Flickr



Winter in Marrakech by martijn.hermans, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Algeria:*





































Tipaza Algérie by sofiane73, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Algeria:*


















Constantine ALGERIA - قسنطينة الجزائر by menos007, on Flickr









Tizi ouazou by zitouni2rz, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*





Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Oman:*





Storm at the Beach of the hotel by gisela gerson lohman-braun, on Flickr





Crown Plaza Beach in Salalah, Oman by TravellingMiles, on Flickr





Adgharin Waterfalls, Shihait, Taqah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr





Wadi Shab - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr





Balad Sayt by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr





Muscat Beach by cayman simon, on Flickr





Oman 09 by toni.p, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

*EGYPT 
*
*Porto el sokhna *
*



*

*Cairo fairmont nile towers *

*



*

*Alexandria *
*






*

*Sahl el hasheesh *

*









*

*Ras abo gallum , taba*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

*Hurghada , Gouna*

*



*

*



*

*White desert *

*



*

*Aswan *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

Sorry that I can't post better photos...
Turkish-Syrian border





To Latakia





Latakia, Blue Beach. Sea is very salty in Latakia...





That train lol





pro-Assad people protest in front of a French hotel, I assume that a few in that group were Al Mukhabarat





A delicious, lovely Syrian breakfast before my visit to Sham





That awesome drink and of course shisha!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## azzo

*Riyadh*




















































​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Riyadh














































​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Saudi Villages










































​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

Saudi Villages












































​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

More Villages



































​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

Mosques in Saudi Arabia (Excluding the Holy Mosques) 








































​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## azzo

*Medina*




































​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Morocco:*









Moulay Idriss Zerhoun, Morocco - Maroc. by Olivier SIMARD, sur Flickr



MOROCCO – Dadès valley by Laurens Prins, sur Flickr




Golden Hour by Jamie McCaffrey, sur Flickr






*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Algeria:*









Marsa Ben Mhidi (Port Say) by nomad heart, on Flickr




All right reserved by nomad heart, on Flickr




collo city mai 2014 by Mohamed lamine feligha, on Flickr




collo city - مدينة القل by Mohamed lamine feligha, on Flickr




Pont Sidi Rached by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr




Mosquée El Amir Abdelkader 20 by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr




Mosquée El Amir Abdelkader by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## azzo

al-Hasani said:


> I have not posted many photos from the UAE so will post some more.
> 
> *UAE:*
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Mosque of Sheikh Zayed by Sasuhai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> A walk to reflect... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> mosque by totomai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> mosque by totomai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 117 Abu Dhabi Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque by bobnienhuis, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque. Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates. by stevenawm, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Perpective Distortion by D. R. HILL, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque. Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates. by stevenawm, on Flickr



One of the most beautiful, over the top mosques in the world.

See this documentary:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

azzo said:


> One of the most beautiful, over the top mosques in the world.
> 
> See this documentary:



Indeed. Something truly unique. I wish that KSA could built more of such treasures although one could argue that it would be a waste of money but people were probably saying the same thing about the dozens upon dozens of current World UNESCO Heritage Sites in the Arab world when they were built initially centuries or even millenniums ago. From the Pyramids to Mada'in Saleh, Petra, Babylon etc.

If I had to choose and a similar mosque would be built in KSA I would love to see one built next to the coastline (either the tropical Red Sea or Gulf) or another Alhambra somewhere in the mountains of Hijaz or the Southwest.

*Algeria:*






*Morocco:*
















*Yemen:*





Fertile wadi by ddokosic, on Flickr





yemen by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr





landscape of beautiful Yemen by Life Spirit, on Flickr




Yemen Felletti 33_00 by alfredo_felletti, on Flickr

*Off-topic: *
I really would have preferred that we had not bombed Yemen at all to begin with. Screw the Houthi cult really for forcing us to do so. Well, our Arabian heritage can thankfully always be rebuilt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Saif al-Arab said:


> If I had to choose and a similar mosque would be built in KSA I would love to see one built next to the coastline (either the tropical Red Sea or Gulf) or another Alhambra somewhere in the mountains of Hijaz or the Southwest.



I would really like to see Moroccan style Mosques, IMO they are the most beautiful mosques in the world.











































​


Saif al-Arab said:


> I wish that KSA could built more of such treasures although one could argue that it would be a waste of money but people were probably saying the same thing about the dozens upon dozens of current World UNESCO Heritage Sites in the Arab world when they were built initially centuries or even millenniums ago. From the Pyramids to Mada'in Saleh, Petra, Babylon etc.



I think it's not in our culture to build really beautiful and extravagant, highly detailed mosques, Which I think is both good and bad.

Good because it shows the Islamic trait of modesty and allows more Mosques to be built with the price of one expensive one.

Bad because in city planning, the most beautiful, noteworthy, and attention grabbing structures, will usually represent the things that matter the most to that specific community.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@azzo 

That's the Hassan II Mosque in Casablanca which opened in 1993. A marvel.

Yes, I am a big fan of Moroccan Arab architecture as well. It's basically Moorish architecture. Plenty of such architecture in Al-Andalus (Spain and Portugal) too and Eastern Algeria.

It's my favorite architecture along with Arabian (Yemeni, Hijazi, Omani) and Levantine architecture.

A tiny sample of some Arabian mosques.















mosque minaret of Tarim, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Seiyun, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr





yemen-old sana'a city-اليمن-صنعاء by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr





مسجد قباء by abofatma, on Flickr





Nizwa fort and mosque - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Yemen:*

Socotra Archipelago, the "Galapagos Islands of the East".









Socotra cormorant (Phalacrocorax nigrogularis) by Morten Ross, on Flickr




Homhil Plateau &amp; Arabian Sea by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr




Socotra old sea port by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr




Haggier Montains by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr




2015-03-11 15.40.29-1 by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr




Ile de Socotra_Février 2015_Dragonniers et adéniums_Dixham. by Pipaillon, on Flickr




Wadi Dirhor by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr




Firmhin Plateau by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Yemen:*

Socotra Archipelago, the "Galapagos Islands of the East".




Homhil Plateau by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr




Rosh Beach by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr




Rosh by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr




Rosh by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr




Socotra Island by Yuliya Draganova, on Flickr




Haghier mountains, Socotra by Ondrej V., on Flickr




Socotra Island by Yuliya Draganova, on Flickr




Evening light over Socotra by Morten Ross, on Flickr

@Full Moon give this excellent thread a look brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Algeria:*





























( l’antique Calama ) theatre romain guelma wide angle photography by Chouaib Meraoumia, sur Flickr









Ghardaïa: Vallée du M&#x27;Zab by Binyen, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Oman:*




Muscat Beach by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




CMU-Pools-The Chedi Pool by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




CMU-Dining-The Long Pool Cabana-Daytime01 by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




Almouj Golf AE0Q0888 (26) by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




Kitesurfing in Masirah Island by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




JebelAktra_-®SteveGraham by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




Monsoon Mountain by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




Ghiadh, Rakhyout, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Oman:*




Storm at the Beach of the hotel by gisela gerson lohman-braun, on Flickr




Crown Plaza Beach in Salalah, Oman by TravellingMiles, on Flickr




Adgharin Waterfalls, Shihait, Taqah, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr




Wadi Shab - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr




Balad Sayt by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr




Muscat Beach by cayman simon, on Flickr




Oman 09 by Toni Poikeljärvi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*




Old Jeddah by BA&amp;AA, on Flickr




View . by Hmood Al Nasseer, on Flickr




higher than a mountain, sand, sand, only sand 1 by Hmood Al Nasseer, on Flickr




فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr




جبال عسير by khalid yousef, on Flickr




Faifa Mountains by Abdullah khalid, on Flickr




Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr




Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Halimi

Breathtaking. 

Eid Mubarak by the way brother, hope you had a good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Halimi said:


> Breathtaking.
> 
> Eid Mubarak by the way brother, hope you had a good one.



Apologies for the late reply.

Indeed.

Good to see you alive brother. I myself will be on 3 different continents (France, KSA, GCC and California) for the next 2 months so I will be extremely busy.

تقبل الله منا ومنكم عيد مبارك علينا وعليكم

Samir Al-Bashiri is one of my favorites. Great voice.






Some other ones that you may like:











Also please update us about Lebanon whenever something important occurs that we outsiders might not know too much about.

@ebray (I saw that you thanked my posts in this thread) I wish you and your loved ones a late Eid Mubarak as well brother. All the best.

*Saudi Arabia:*



Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr



Palestine:


البائكة الجنوبية الشرقية: 412هـ - 1021م by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr

Syria:


by birklund, on Flickr

Iraq:





The Palace - ( An Najaf - Iraq) by Hussain Isa, on Flickr

Yemen:



view of the high old palaces with the yemenistyle in Sana&#x27;a, yemen, by Anthony Pappone, on Flickr

*Morocco:*



Koutoubia Mosque (جامع الكتبية‎), Marrakech, Maroc (Morocco) by Loïc Brohard, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Morocco:*


























*



*




Volubilis 06 by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Libya:*



Libya. by Richard McManus, on Flickr



Libya by Richard McManus, on Flickr



Libya by Richard McManus, on Flickr



Ghadamis - Libya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Leptis Magna, Libya. by Richard McManus, on Flickr



Leptis Magna, Libya. by Richard McManus, on Flickr




Umm al-Maa Lake, Ubari, Libya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Knights From alzintan libya by Ibrahim AL Agouri, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Jordan:*



King Hussein Mosque - مسجد الملك الحسين by Mashhour Halawani, on Flickr



Dana Village, Jordan by Thomas Bucher, on Flickr



Jordan-18C-097 - Great Temple and Temenos Gate by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr



Jordan-18A-094 - Theatre (view large) by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr



Jordan-18B-083 - Many Royal Tombs by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr



Jordan-16A-056 - Oval Plaza by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr



in Petra by José Eduardo Silva, on Flickr



Time Stands Still - Petra By Night, Jordan by Elia Locardi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Lebanon:*



Snow by Mohammed Nairooz, on Flickr



Faraya - Lebanon by Obadah Yaghi, on Flickr

*Yemen:*



Yemeni family by Cathy, on Flickr



Sana&#x27;a Girls, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr



Rosh Beach by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr



Rosh by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr



Socotra Island by Yuliya Draganova, on Flickr



Evening light over Socotra by Morten Ross, on Flickr

@SALMAN AL-FARSI @Full Moon @Ahmed Jo 

The Arab world is not only home to the oldest civilizations and cities on the planet but also breathtakingly beautiful.

A true shame with the current turmoil and the state of the regimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Morocco:*




Life in Marrakech by Dante Sparda, sur Flickr




Morocco - Ksar of Ait-Ben-Haddou by Werner, sur Flickr




Morocco - Kasbah in the Draa valley by Dario Lorenzetti, sur Flickr




Morocco - Overlooking the snowy Middle Atlas by Werner, sur Flickr

*Lebanon:*




Morning Mountain by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr




That mansion view... by buhamdi, on Flickr




Hills of South Lebanon by Emmet Coakley, on Flickr




L1462223 by rorizahr, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*















فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr





غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr





















Breathtaking really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Morocco:*




Madraza de Ben Youssef .IMG_5525 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr




Mezquita Kutubía .IMG_5231 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr




IMG_5839 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr




IMG_5831 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr




Palacio de la Bahía IMG_5276 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr




Plaza Moulay Hassan .IMG_5784 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr




IMG_5821 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr




Mezquita Kutubía .IMG_5235 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Morocco:*




Palacio Dar M´Nebhi .IMG_6361 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr

*

















Tunisia:*




IMG_2536 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr




IMG_2528 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr




Mezquita Okba .IMG_2019 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr




Mezquita Okba .IMG_2023 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi Arabia:*
















فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr





غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr





















Breathtaking really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Egypt:*




Micerinos by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr




Ramses II en Karnak by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr




Templo de Hatshepsut by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr



Bajando el Monte Moisés by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr




Al-Azhar by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr




St.Catherine&#x27;s Monastery, Egyptby __amber__, on Flickr




Luz dentro de Edfu by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr




Nilómetro by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Egypt:*



Ibn Tulun by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr



Techo de Soliman Pacha by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr



Techo de Muhammed Alí by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr



Misa en la Iglesia Colgante by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr



Coloso de Memnón by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr



Pilono y patio en Edfu by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr



Paseo de esfinges by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr



Esfinge y Keops by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr

New updates in this excellent thread brothers.

@Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @Amun @Amir_Pharaoh @Ahmed Eid @MICA etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Jordan:*




Amman by ibiss, on Flickr




Petra by sharnik, on Flickr




jordan petra by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr



Dana Village, Jordan by Gogoye, on Flickr





Jabal Alakhdar/Ajloun by PAL-JOR, on Flickr


King Hussein Mosque - مسجد الملك الحسين by Mashhour Halawani, on Flickr



Jordan Dead Sea by Bertrand Gossart, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Yemen:*




view of the high old palaces with the yemenistyle in Sana'a, yemen, by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr



Yemen - Sana&#x27;a - Bab Al-Yemen Gate - The Gate to Old Town by Lucie Debelkova, on Flickr


Yemen - Sana - San&#x27;a - Sanaa - Sana&#x27;a - The most fascinating capital in the Arab world by Lucie Debelkova, on Flickr

Old city of Sana'a located almost 2500 meters above sea level. It's one of the oldest cities in the world and today large parts of the city is a World UNESCO Heritage Site. In fact the size of the protected area is one of the largest in the world of any city.

http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/385

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sana'a#Old_City

The Arab skyscrapers of the ancient world:



مدينة شبام Shibam Town by Hussein Alkhateeb, on Flickr







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shibam

http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/192

http://www.archdaily.com/771154/the-manhattan-of-the-desert-shibam-yemens-ancient-skyscraper-city

*UAE: *

As a contrast the modern-day skyscrapers of Dubai which last year was the 4th most visited city (14.1 million international travelers) in the world.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/nation/dubai/20160127/dubai-is-fourth-most-visited-city-in-the-world




Gotham_City__Dubai_by_GavinSanders_500px by tboonen, on Flickr



Dubai from the Palm by robert.rosenthall, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Morocco:




*

*



*



Morocco by bilwander, on Flickr



Morocco by Peter Orr, on Flickr





*








Morocco - High Atlas Mountains - Oukaimeden Spot - view On Toubkal - 4165m by Amine Fassi, sur Flickr




Sahara Desert, Morocco by Jun Ushiki, sur Flickr*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Morocco:*

University of al-Qarawiyyin founded in the year 859.

"It is the oldest existing and continually operating educational institution in the world according to UNESCO and Guinness World Records[5] and is sometimes referred to as the oldest university, although some scholars dispute whether the term can be properly applied historically to institutions outside the European model.[6]"

University of al-Qarawiyyin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*


Mosque and university Al-Qarawiyyin, Fez, Morocco by ZL-Photography, on Flickr



Fez Morocco by Chico Boomba, on Flickr




Preparations for prayer by [P]hotogr[AV] (on/off), on Flickr



ablutions à l&#x27;intérieur de la mosquée Al-Karaouine by Pierre Metivier, on Flickr*



جامعة القرويين by Pierre Metivier, on Flickr



The Al-Qarawiyyin Mosque by skysa, on Flickr









the Karaouine mosque by Khraym The Cheetah, on Flickr

The university was founded by Fatima Al-Fihri Al-Quraysh nearly 1200 years ago!

Fatima al-Fihri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Syria:
*
The majestic Umayyad Mosque in Damascus named after the Umayyad Caliphate which was the largest Islamic Caliphate and Muslim empire in history and the 5th largest empire in history.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umayyad_Caliphate

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umayyad_Mosque




The Umayyad Mosque الجامع الاموي ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr




The Umayyad Mosque ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr








Damascus, Umayyad Mosque by Arian Zwegers, on Flickr



Umayyad Mosque, Damascus, Syria by birklund, on Flickr



DSC_2081 Damascus (Syria) Umayyad Mosque - the Great Mosque of Damascus ( جامع بني أمية الكبير‎) by tango-, on Flickr



Interior of Umayyad Mosque in Damascus by Bob Griffin, on Flickr



.Umayyad Mosque in Damascus - Syrian Arab Republic by علي الحسين, on Flickr

May Allah (swt) give peace to our brothers and sisters in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Syria:
*
Damascus, along with Byblos, the two oldest continuously inhabited cities on the planet.



Damascus Panorama by Dan Harrison, on Flickr

Damascus is a pearl in the Arab world and one of our historical and cultural centers. I will never forget the hospitality of the locals and the soul of Damascus. You breath history with each step like in most of the Arab world.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damascus



Darwishiyya Mosque in Damascus by علي الحسين, on Flickr



Damascus, Syria by jason_harman, on Flickr





They are all blind.



Great Mosque of Aleppo - Syria. جامع بني أمية بحلب ,جامع حلب الكبير by R.Azhari, on Flickr



Latakia - Syria,What a dream ...! by R.Azhari, on Flickr



Palmyra by Mohamad Yaser Azrak, on Flickr



Palmyra, Syria. by Richard McManus, on Flickr

To be continued another time.

@Dr.Thrax @Syrian Lion

Where are all my fellow Arab brothers and sisters? The exodus has been enormous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Praise to Allah as I see the only beautiful building in our Arab world are Mosques.


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Malik Alashter said:


> Praise to Allah as I see the only beautiful building in our Arab world are Mosques.



Are you kidding me or have you become blind? The Arab world, which is home to almost 100 World UNESCO Heritage Sites alone, home to arguably the most famous historical monuments and hundreds if not thousands of well-kept cities, towns and villages, has only beautiful mosques to offer? Despite being famous for its architecture and the above mentioned facts? I am afraid that your theory is ridiculous which this thread clearly confirms. No offense.

*Bahrain:*



Bahrain Fort by hqasem, on Flickr

Founded in 2300 BC. It's first foundations were founded by the native and ancient Semitic Dilmun civilization. It's a World UNESCO Heritage Site today. Many sites are found in Eastern Arabia (KSA and Bahrain).

Qal'at al-Bahrain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dilmun

*Oman:
*
Oman is famous for its hundreds of well kept forts and castles. Here are a few.









Muttrah Corniche #2 by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr




Nizwa Town ولاية نزوى by digitalazia, on Flickr



@ 200m high... Nakhal Fort in a cloudy day! by Beauty Eye, on Flickr



Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr



Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr



Infinity pool by CruisAir, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> Are you kidding me or have you become blind? The Arab world, which is home to almost 100 World UNESCO Heritage Sites alone, home to arguably the most famous historical monuments and hundreds if not thousands of well-kept cities, towns and villages, has only beautiful mosques to offer? Despite being famous for its architecture and the above mentioned facts? I am afraid that your theory is ridiculous which this thread clearly confirms. No offense.
> 
> *Bahrain:*
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain Fort by hqasem, on Flickr
> 
> Founded in 2300 BC. It's first foundations were founded by the native and ancient Semitic Dilmun civilization. It's a World UNESCO Heritage Site today. Many sites are found in Eastern Arabia (KSA and Bahrain).
> 
> Qal'at al-Bahrain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dilmun
> 
> *Oman:
> *
> Oman is famous for its hundreds of well kept forts and castles. Here are a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muttrah Corniche #2 by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nizwa Town ولاية نزوى by digitalazia, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> @ 200m high... Nakhal Fort in a cloudy day! by Beauty Eye, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Infinity pool by CruisAir, on Flickr


You got me wrong I meant our cities not our heritage that's something else by the way terrorists destroying it in Iraq and Syria thanks to.........?.

Ok there are some arab citiers in the gulf have some nice building and so and also our capitals also have some nice buildings but the rest as you know not any better than any poor african country!!!!.

Let me make you happy when we saw RAFHA the first time we really impressed by it it was way better than our one million residents NAJAF those days.


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Malik Alashter said:


> You got me wrong I meant our cities not our heritage that's something else by the way terrorists destroying it in Iraq and Syria thanks to.........?.
> 
> Ok there are some arab citiers in the gulf have some nice building and so and also our capitals also have some nice buildings but the rest as you know not any better than any poor african country!!!!.
> 
> Let me make you happy when we saw RAFHA the first time we really impressed by it it was way better than our one million residents NAJAF those days.



You are looking at this from the perspective of Southern Iraq which unfortunately has been impoverished and neglected for too long, Malik. Recent wars also had a lot to say here. But even in Southern Iraq there are many beautiful cities, towns and villages that are well-kept such as Najaf, Karbala, Basra etc. Do you honestly think that you cannot find neglected cities in other Muslim countries? They are mostly much worse off than we are!

Let me give you an example here. Yemen is even poorer than Iraq but almost every single city, village and town is a thing of beauty there due to the unique beautiful architecture and well-kept buildings. Same story in most of KSA, Oman, the smaller GCC states, Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, Libya, Lebanon etc. Not to mention many other countries.

What you saw in KSA is nothing special. Rafha is one of the most boring cities in KSA. Even in the Northern Province there are many more interesting cities. You saw nothing of the country I am afraid. I hope that you will get to see much more one day when the country opens up for tourists so you could combine it with Hajj or Umrah for example. Back to thread.

*Tunisia:*

The ancient site of Carthage built by one of the many ancient Semitic peoples, the Phoenicians.
The famous military commander Hannibal (247 – 183/182/181 BC) was of Phoenician origin (Punic Carthaginian) himself.

*Hannibal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*








Carthage by Stephen Downes, on Flickr



Tunisia-2739 - Looking Down from the Top by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-2758 - Temple of Mercury by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3328 - El Djem Amphitheater by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Sidi Bou Said, Tunis. by usaid.d800, on Flickr



Tunisia-3242 - Dying to see the Ribat by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3420 - Bab Diwan Gate by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> You saw nothing of the country I am afraid.


Well I went to MAkkah and Medina they were pretty beautifull but stil that's the main two cities in the kingdom.

In general way better and well organized than ours indeed but now it's a little better a little bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Lebanon:*




Sunset in the Qadisha valley #2 by H. Silenus, on Flickr




El Arez by Dany Eid, on Flickr




Qadisha Valley (and El-Qornet El-Sawda in the background) by Fouad GM, on Flickr




Baalbek by __andrew, on Flickr




Qadisha Valley by kiaronever, on Flickr




The Sea Castle of Sidon by phool 4 XC, on Flickr




Vintage Lebanon. #deirElKamar #beiteddine #nofilter #iPhone6 #landscape #lebanon by samer lahoud, on Flickr




Untitled by Anu &amp; Anant, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Sudan:*



Sanganeb lagoon, Port Sudan, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Nile River, Tumbus, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Rashaida Tribe Kids In A Coranic School, Kassala, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



The Ruins Of The Medieval City Of Old Dongola In Front Of River Nile, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Khatmiyah Mosque At The Base Of The Taka Mountains, Kassala, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Rashaida Tribe, Father with rifle and daughter with traditional wedding hijab, Kassala, Sudan by christophe_cerisier, on Flickr



Night shot of The Big Soleb Temple Built By Amenophis Iii, Soleb, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Meroe Royal Cemetery - the northern group by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Lebanon:*




















Janet Kartaba - Lebanon by Ramzi Semrani, on Flickr




Sunset over Lebanon by Ramzi Semrani, on Flickr




Bcharre - The holy valley by Ramzi Semrani, on Flickr




Saydet Hamatoura Monastry, Kousba Lebanon by Paul Saad, on Flickr




Mussa Castle | Lebanon by Zahraa H. Salih, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Tunisia:*

The ancient site of Carthage built by one of the many ancient Semitic peoples, the Phoenicians.
The famous military commander Hannibal (247 – 183/182/181 BC) was of Phoenician origin (Punic Carthaginian) himself.

Hannibal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






The Great Mosque of Kairouan built in 670 on the order of the Arab Hijazi general Uqba ibn Nafi and the Umayyad Caliphate. It's today a World UNESCO Heritage Site and arguably the most famous mosque of Tunisia.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Mosque_of_Kairouan



Great Mosque of Kairouan by Momin Bannani, on Flickr



Great Mosque of Kairouan by Momin Bannani, on Flickr



Mosque of Uqba - The Great Mosque by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr



Great Mosque of Kairouan by Momin Bannani, on Flickr



Tunisia-3328 - El Djem Amphitheater by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Sidi Bou Said, Tunis. by usaid.d800, on Flickr



Tunisia-3420 - Bab Diwan Gate by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Bahrain:*



Bahrain Fort by hqasem, on Flickr

Founded in 2300 BC. It's first foundations were founded by the native and ancient Semitic Dilmun civilization. It's a World UNESCO Heritage Site today. Many sites are found in Eastern Arabia (KSA and Bahrain).

Qal'at al-Bahrain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dilmun

*Oman:*

Oman is famous for its hundreds of well kept forts and castles. They are some of the best kept in the world. Here are a few.









Muttrah Corniche #2 by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr




Nizwa Town ولاية نزوى by digitalazia, on Flickr



@ 200m high... Nakhal Fort in a cloudy day! by Beauty Eye, on Flickr



Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr

The famous Arabian coastline speaks for itself as well.



Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr



Infinity pool by CruisAir, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*UAE:*



Sunset on Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque, Abu Dhabi by David GABIS, on Flickr



Sheikh Zayed Mosque An Abu Dhabi by David GABIS, on Flickr



Sheikh Zayed Mosque, Abu Dhabi, UAE by David GABIS, on Flickr



Sheikh Zayed Mosque, Main Prayer room by David GABIS, on Flickr



Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque by Cybjorg, on Flickr



United Arab Emirates (Abu Dhabi) by Faysal Nawaf, on Flickr



Islamic Aesthetics by marco ferrarin, on Flickr



Abu Dhabi Grand Mosque- Chandelier by Uros P.hotography, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Saudi Arabia:*




فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr

*



*





Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr





faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr




faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Egypt:*



Amazing coral reef by Markus T. Berger ⇒ www.mtberger-photography.com, on Flickr



Islamic Cairo and Mosque of Muhammad Ali, Cairo, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr



Egypt by David and Sarah&#x27;s Adventures, on Flickr



Egypt by David and Sarah&#x27;s Adventures, on Flickr



Temple of Queen Hatshepsut (general view) by Sergey Stepanov, on Flickr



Karnak by Patricia (&quot;Pato&quot, on Flickr



Templo de Isis by Patricia (&quot;Pato&quot, on Flickr



Giza al atardecer by Patricia (&quot;Pato&quot, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*Algeria:*


































Algeria-101-ghardaia-market-IMGP3292 by Xavi Tarafa, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Stallion

*Morocco:
*
Medina of Tangier





Chefchaouen





Koutoubia Mosque





Marrakech





Mastfrane





Bine el Ouidane





Benyounech





Essaouira

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Stallion

In tribute to the beginning of this year's Ramadan. The 1437th of its kind.

*KSA:*








Palestine:




Syria:




Morocco:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/HzbirT]

Moulay Idriss Zerhoun by Roaming the World, on Flickr

*Iraq:*[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Stallion

*Libya:*



Libya by Richard McManus, on Flickr



Libya. by Richard McManus, on Flickr



Libya by Richard McManus, on Flickr



Libya by Richard McManus, on Flickr



Libya, Cyrene. by Richard McManus, on Flickr



Libya by Richard McManus, on Flickr



Leptis Magna 88 by marc.pecquet, on Flickr



Leptis Magna 84 by marc.pecquet, on Flickr

Leptis Magna is one of the most well-kept Roman cities out there. It has very few rivals in Southern Europe and in the remaining Arab world.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leptis_Magna

93 more photos of this historical site can be found in the link below.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcpecquet/albums/72157648699224867

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Stallion

*Kuwait:*



Sheeps - Kuwait desert by Lukasz Rutkowski, on Flickr



Kuwait&#x27;s Nature by Marzouq Almosawi, on Flickr



Hellenistic fort of Failaka island. Koweit by Thomas Sagory, on Flickr



Bronze age temple in Failaka island. Koweit by Thomas Sagory, on Flickr






Ancient archaeological site in Failaka Island. In ancient times the island was influenced by/formed a part of nearby Sumer (and later Mesopotamian civilizations), the nearby Dilmun Civilization and the Kingdom of Characene whose culture was Hellenistic.

Many more photos can be found here below. A shame that I cannot post them.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/75305142@N08/

Kuwait is hoping that it will become a World UNESCO Heritage Site one day. I believe that it deserves such a recognition.

http://whc.unesco.org/en/tentativelists/5800/



Kuwait - Blue tiles of Mosque Mohammad Al Baqer by Lucie Debelkova, on Flickr



Kuwait City Skyline by Saleh AlRashaid, on Flickr



Another View of Sharq Market by Shahbaz Hussain, on Flickr

@Kuwaiti Girl

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Arabian Stallion said:


> @HRK please take a look at this thread below.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/uae-surr...perations-in-yemen.435045/page-7#post-8391038
> 
> It is in urgent need of some cleaning as it has evolved into a troll feast due to a few trolls.



@Oscar , @Irfan Baloch , @waz 

Plz do the nedful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Arabian Stallion said:


> Brother, I have already written to @waz . I wanted to write to you directly but I could not access your profile page. Please delete your post in this thread and this one as well. Thank you.



I am not a mod anymore so cant help you in this case ....

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Genghis khan1 said:


> Oh wow, what a warrior. When called out and confronted for posting irrelavant Arabian glory BS in b/w every thread, Our @Arabian Stallion didn't had the guts to take the truth. Didn't had the guts to even tag the mods on same thread to delete his critics. Used other thread, took the back door and bail out. So much for much bragged about warrior ethos. You liked it, but his claims are distorted and full of fallacies. @Kuwaiti Girl When I told him let me search, he ran away.
> 
> *Hey MODs, *
> He started the rant, @waz how about reading his response all the way before deleting our responses.
> @Horus @Irfan Baloch @Oscar
> "To tell you honestly I think it is hilarious to see people belonging to ethnicities that cannot even touch our knees, barking here. If historical facts are "superiority" then so be it. Every other people here take pride in their achievements but whenever Arabs do it people are screaming and crying. I wonder why that is? I have a few theories but let us leave it at that."
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/uae-surr...erations-in-yemen.435045/page-6#ixzz4BxD2GMxh"



You're calling me here, criticising, when this thread isn't the place to do it. Take it elsewhere please. This is for photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Arabian Stallion said:


> Brother, please read our conversation in this thread and take a look at that old thread which you moderated personally and see who is at fault here. I have no mutual history with this individual nor have I insulted him personally, his ethnicity (that he refuses to tell about) or his country. I think that you saw that old thread and what went on there.
> 
> I would kindly ask you to delete our entire conversation including your post as otherwise this discussion is at risk of further derailing this thread. I already told him to write on my profile page if he desperately wants to continue a dead discussion and moreover I have also provided sources in this current discussion. Previously he claimed that I made up history when I have proved otherwise and when I solely discuss based on facts. I have no interest in trolling whatsoever which my user history will confirm.
> 
> I am asking you to do that as I would like to update this thread. There is no need for any bans, infractions or closing any threads. I hope you understand.
> 
> @waz






Genghis khan1 said:


> I quoted the previous thread where he went condescending, instead of repling properly. I believe you moderated the thread, deleted all the replies but I think overlooked the one that started all of it.




Thank you for your replies brothers. I'll ask you to not speak to one another and avoid conflict. It is the month of Ramadan and we all have things to do. 
Just be polite and ignore one another.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Stallion

*Oman:*




Muscat Beach by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




CMU-Pools-The Chedi Pool by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




CMU-Dining-The Long Pool Cabana-Daytime01 by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




Almouj Golf AE0Q0888 (26) by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




Kitesurfing in Masirah Island by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




JebelAktra_-®SteveGraham by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




Monsoon Mountain by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




Ghiadh, Rakhyout, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Stallion

*Oman:*

The capital Muscat, founded in 6500 BC!




The Opera House Muscat by qais alrashdi, on Flickr




beach crowne by wallsor, on Flickr




Muttrah Corniche #1 by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr




Muttrah Corniche #2 by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr




Sur, Oman by monchoparis, on Flickr




Al Hamra, Oman by monchoparis, on Flickr




Nizwa fort and mosque - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Infinity pool by CruisAir, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Stallion

*Oman:*




Bibi Mariam tomb, Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Grand Canyon-Oman Style! by pvanschalkwyk1, on Flickr




Summit celebrations by pvanschalkwyk1, on Flickr




&#x27;The next day&#x27; by Chaschaser, on Flickr




Sur, Oman by prasad.om, on Flickr




September 12 by alSamhan, on Flickr




Muscat (Oman) by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr




Goat &amp; Abyss by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr

The last photo is perfect material for some awesome gif or meme. @Kuwaiti Girl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Stallion

*Oman:*




@ 200m high... Nakhal Fort in a cloudy day! by Beauty Eye, on Flickr




Qaboos Grand Mosque by Madrid Pixel, on Flickr




Salalah Beauty by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr




A View to Paradise? by &lt; Ad &gt;, on Flickr




Bahla by Wolfgang H, on Flickr




oman: fort nakhal - 23 by geigerwe, on Flickr




Sultanate of Oman by ReeHan Photographic Gallery, on Flickr




Oman by arfromqatar, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

amazing share, some adorable places to visit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Stallion

[Bregs] said:


> amazing share, some adorable places to visit


*


Oman:*




Al-Dimaniyat Islands Nature Reserve by Oman Tourism, on Flickr




Crown Plaza Beach in Salalah, Oman by TravellingMiles, on Flickr




Adgharin Waterfalls, Shihait, Taqah, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr




Wadi Shab - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr




Balad Sayt by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr




Muscat Beach by cayman simon, on Flickr




Oman 09 by Toni Poikeljärvi, on Flickr

@waz , brother please delete posts 688, 689, 690 and 691 in this thread as they are all off-topic.

@Kuwaiti Girl speaking about videos, this video below is amazing.

*UAE:*





This thread might interest you as well @Desertfalcon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

The Ahwar of Iraq


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747615416428658688

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Stallion

*Iraq:*

The shrine and tomb of the blessed Imam Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) in Najaf. My direct ancestor.


















Karbala from air:






Ziggurat of Ur in Southern Iraq:






Wetlands of Southern Iraq. Inhabited by the hospitable and friendly Marsh Arabs.


















May Allah (swt) bless the Arab world, the cradle of civilization, and bring peace to it.

@Malik Alashter @f1000n @Alshawi1234

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*UAE:*




Enjoy Christmas Festival In Dubai by Dubai Visa UK, on Flickr




Dubai-city-1 by Best Places To Live in The World, on Flickr




Dubai Marina / helicopter tours, aerial view by Rita Willaert, on Flickr




Dubai Marina Pano by Robert Work, on Flickr




Dubai Marina | Dubai UAE by P A U L M I K E S A N C H E Z, on Flickr




Hide and Seek... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr




Dubai from Burj Al Arab by Sam Gao, on Flickr




Engulfed by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*Algeria:*














Tipasa III by Steve Vallis, sur Flickr




Jardin D&#x27;essai by Yacine Boussofiane, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*Morocco:*




Kasbah ait Ben Haddou by Mike Watson, on Flickr




Roman Ruins Volubilis by Mike Watson, on Flickr




Royal Mansour Hotel by Mike Watson, on Flickr




Lamps by Mike Watson, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Andalus

*Yemen: *(Socotra archipelago - the Galapagos Islands of the East)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Andalus

*Saudi Arabia:*





















*The largest palm grove (20 million palm trees in total) in the world can be found in Al-Hasa:*












فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr




Saudi Arabia Snow by ABO_TMEEM, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Andalus

*Saudi Arabia:*




Old Jeddah by BA&amp;AA, on Flickr




إطلالة على قرية ذي عين الأثرية - الباحة by Jawad Roumi جواد الرومي, on Flickr




View . by Hmood Al Nasseer, on Flickr




kasser by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr

*Not many people are aware of this but there are dozens upon dozens of extinct volcanoes in KSA. Most of them can be found in Hijaz and Western KSA (from North to South). In fact KSA is home to the largest extinct lava fields in the MENA region.*




Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr




Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Abdullah Alturaigy, on Flickr





الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Andalus

* Saudi Arabia:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Andalus

*Yemen:*

Life in a isolated Yemeni mountain village amidst a civil war.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-Andalus

*Jordan:*




Amman by ibiss, on Flickr




Petra by sharnik, on Flickr




jordan petra by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr



Jordan-18A-094 - Theatre (view large) by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr



Dana Village, Jordan by Gogoye, on Flickr





King Hussein Mosque - مسجد الملك الحسين by Mashhour Halawani, on Flickr



Jordan Dead Sea by Bertrand Gossart, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Andalus

*Tunisia:*

The ancient site of Carthage built by one of the many ancient Semitic peoples - the Phoenicians.
The famous military commander Hannibal (247 – 183/182/181 BC) was of Phoenician origin (Punic Carthaginian) himself.

*Hannibal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*








Carthage by Stephen Downes, on Flickr



Tunisia-2739 - Looking Down from the Top by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-2758 - Temple of Mercury by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3328 - El Djem Amphitheater by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Sidi Bou Said, Tunis. by usaid.d800, on Flickr



Tunisia-3242 - Dying to see the Ribat by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Tunisia-3420 - Bab Diwan Gate by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Kuwait:*



Koweit / Kuwait by Hdpsp, on Flickr



Chimie occidentale mais souq oriental by Hdpsp, on Flickr



Kuwait Elections-0525 by Kuwaitelections2012, on Flickr



Vivid Evening by Khalid Almasoud, on Flickr



An Evening in Sooq Sharq by Shahbaz Hussain, on Flickr



Kuwait by Genek´s cards, on Flickr



Bronze age temple in Failaka island. Koweit by Thomas Sagory, on Flickr



Kuwait - Blue tiles of Mosque Mohammad Al Baqer by Lucie Debelkova, on Flickr


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Qatar:*



Souq waqif by JOJI, on Flickr



Untitled by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr



ســوق واقـف by mohamed alsuwaidi, on Flickr



Untitled by Philip Bradford, on Flickr



MIA Park, Doha by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr



Qatar by Kannan Sairam, on Flickr



The Pearl #Doha #Qatar @hellopoe Like ❤ Comment Tag TAG YOUR Awesome Photos #Qatarism by Qatarism, on Flickr



Have a Blessed Friday #Doha #Qatar @7assansalem #Qatarism #SeeMyMosque by Qatarism, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Qatar:*



This image was from the Project to Shoot &quot; Qatar National Day 2014&quot; commissioned by QATAR AIRWAYS. Surprisingly got a award for this from Amiri Guard on 2015 . It&#x27;s time to dig the archives to post the un published images.. #qatarinstagram #lifeindoha #ni by Qatarism, on Flickr



Beautiful Doha Skyline #doha #dohacity #dohaphotography #dohaqatar #dohainstagram #qatar #qatarlife #qatarinstagram #qatarliving #qatarairways #thisisqatar #dohacorniche #qatarism #seemydoha2016 #wearedoha #walk_and_walk #wgoqatar #addicted_to_nights #nig by Qatarism, on Flickr

Desert mets the sea. Reminds me a bit of the Namib Desert in Namibia although the latter is obviously bigger and more unique.







Old heritage town - Al-Wakra by A.Rahman AlKhulaifi, on Flickr



My brother son by YOUSIF AL-JANAHI, on Flickr



The Inland Sea - Qatar by Mohamad Nuski, on Flickr



Mangrove, Dhakira by AZFLICK, on Flickr



Its not amazon - Its Al-Khor by AZFLICK, on Flickr

Qatar is actually a quite underrated country. It's a nice peninsula with surprisingly interesting areas. It was more interesting to me than say Kuwait overall. However it depends on what people prefer. I at least found Doha to be a more beautiful city than Kuwait City although both are great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Oman:*



Sur, Oman by Frans Sellies, on Flickr



Musandam - Oman 131029 17_04_02 by Renzo Ottaviano, on Flickr



Oman by Solresor, on Flickr



oman042 by samyoyobelinda.com, on Flickr



Hello! from Nakhal! by Maher Al-Naamani, on Flickr



The very picturesque Muscat harbor by Ruth, on Flickr



Bilad Sayt mountain village in Oman by Julius, on Flickr



Adgharin Waterfalls in Shihait, Taqah, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Oman:*



Old Paintings in a Cave in Shihait, Taqah, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr



Shaat, Ras Sajer, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr



Dhalkout, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr



Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr



Bin Othman Mosque in Ghiadh, Rakhyout, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr



Adgharin Waterfalls, Shihait, Taqah, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr



Shair, Salalah, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr



Ghiadh, Rakhyout, Dhofar by Muhammad Al Shanfari, on Flickr

Some 3000 photos or so can be found of Oman (mostly Dhofar province) on this link below.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/shanfari/albums/page1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus

*Comoros:*



Anjouan - Union of the Comoros by Asith Mohan Mangalore, on Flickr



20160730_124438 by Jess, on Flickr



20160730_132417 by Jess, on Flickr




10016752 by Wolfgang Kaehler, on Flickr



Ancienne Mosquee du Vendredi by David Stanley, on Flickr



Salmata Hamissi Mosque by David Stanley, on Flickr



Grande Comore from above by Ilya Varlamov, on Flickr



20160729_130256 by Jess, on Flickr

Bonus info: Arabians were the first people to discover Comoros and to settle it. As was the case with many other islands in the Arabian Sea/Indian Ocean. Obviously the numbers were not huge and later other peoples arrived in greater numbers, mostly mainland Africans and mixing occurred. However the Arab language, culture, architecture etc. remained dominant and later more recent Arab arrivals (Hadhrami migrants) arrived and mixed with the locals. One such example, a mixture of course, is the former president Ahmed Abdallah Mohamed Sambi.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahmed_Abdallah_Mohamed_Sambi

It's nevertheless a very poor place (not much industry for obvious reasons, small population, relative isolation, not a tremendous agricultural production like is the case with many small tropical islands contrary to popular belief) but I have heard that the people are incredibly hospitable and the landscapes speak for themselves. Many Arabs have started to go there for their honeymoons and holidays thus greatly helping the local economy. I wish that more investments would be made there.


----------



## Syed Ali Tahir

It has literally been years since I have logged any activity on this forum. I only came back to tell Mr. al-Hasani this: Ahem Ahem. Things have gone the way I predicted regarding the Syrian conflict. You and the forums charlatan moderators banned me as I trumped you and your so called informed pieces on how Assad would be broken down. It happened my way instead. You know why? because you and your countrymen are not only illiterate but also opportunistic short term holding stock brokers in the game of grande strategy.

Your window was the first two years of the war. and instead of supporting serious military camps backed by your own army special forces ( which might have instilled some form of professionalism in your morally destitute people) you stuck with the impotent and incompetent FSA ( btw which has mostly migrated to Europe guess you guys cant fight in a line can you heck you cant even skirmish anymore thanks to your sports cars and soon to vanish oil wealth).

Your scheming and short sighted hatred pf Berbers and Turks has brought an end to the balance of power in the Islamic world. Now the two main masalik are on a head on collision. 

First time I wish I was wrong. But I am not. And your people are doomed to repeat your mistakes and will do again and again.

Love the previously banned "Sturmgewehr"


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Morocco:*

Medina of Tangier





Chefchaouen





Koutoubia Mosque





Marrakech





Mastfrane





Bine el Ouidane





Benyounech





Essaouira


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Sudan:*



Sanganeb lagoon, Port Sudan, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Nile River, Tumbus, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Rashaida Tribe Kids In A Coranic School, Kassala, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



The Ruins Of The Medieval City Of Old Dongola In Front Of River Nile, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Khatmiyah Mosque At The Base Of The Taka Mountains, Kassala, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Rashaida Tribe, Father with rifle and daughter with traditional wedding hijab, Kassala, Sudan by christophe_cerisier, on Flickr



Night shot of The Big Soleb Temple Built By Amenophis Iii, Soleb, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



Meroe Royal Cemetery - the northern group by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Tunisia:*

The ancient site of Carthage built by one of the many ancient Semitic peoples, the Phoenicians.
The famous military commander Hannibal (247 – 183/182/181 BC) was of Phoenician origin (Punic Carthaginian) himself.

Hannibal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







The Great Mosque of Kairouan built in 670 on the order of the Arab Hijazi general Uqba ibn Nafi and the Umayyad Caliphate. It's today a World UNESCO Heritage Site and arguably the most famous mosque of Tunisia.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Mosque_of_Kairouan



Great Mosque of Kairouan by Momin Bannani, on Flickr



Great Mosque of Kairouan by Momin Bannani, on Flickr



Mosque of Uqba - The Great Mosque by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr



Great Mosque of Kairouan by Momin Bannani, on Flickr



Tunisia-3328 - El Djem Amphitheater by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Sidi Bou Said, Tunis. by usaid.d800, on Flickr



Tunisia-3420 - Bab Diwan Gate by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Bahrain:*



Bahrain Fort by hqasem, on Flickr

Founded in 2300 BC. It's first foundations were founded by the native and ancient Semitic Dilmun civilization. It's a World UNESCO Heritage Site today. Many sites are found in Eastern Arabia (KSA and Bahrain).

Qal'at al-Bahrain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dilmun

*Oman:*

Oman is famous for its hundreds of well kept forts and castles. They are some of the best kept in the world. Here are a few.









Muttrah Corniche #2 by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr




Nizwa Town ولاية نزوى by digitalazia, on Flickr



@ 200m high... Nakhal Fort in a cloudy day! by Beauty Eye, on Flickr



Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr

The famous Arabian coastline speaks for itself as well.



Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr



Infinity pool by CruisAir, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KediKesenFare3

A Turkish mosque in UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MultaniGuy

The GCC Arab countries are the better arab countries.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Morocco:*














P1050071.jpg by tekqvist, en Flickr




P1040966.jpg by tekqvist, en Flickr




Maroc - Chefchaouen by akcfoto, en Flickr




Chefchaouen by denis selnihhin, en Flickr




Marocco- Asilah by syssy70, en Flickr




Paysage marocain d&#x27;hiver by Fr Maxim Massalitin, en Flickr




Hassan II Mosque - Casablanca by Federica Gentile, en Flickr




Kasbah ait Ben Haddou by Mike Watson, on Flickr




Tánger by Pablo Alcón, en Flickr




Gueliz by tribu02, en Flickr




Chefchaouen by Franx&#x27;, en Flickr




rif mountain road near ketama by eikzilla, en Flickr




Aït Ben Haddou by clémence·Liu , en Flickr




taghazout - august 2013 by Stefano Majno, en Flickr




Cabo negro road - Tétouan Morocco by + M. Bouhsina, en Flickr









Martil by sibera photography, en Flickr




Meknes , detail of Mouly Ismael mausoleum by dirk huijssoon, en Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Jordan:*




Amman by ibiss, on Flickr




Petra by sharnik, on Flickr




jordan petra by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr



Jordan-18A-094 - Theatre (view large) by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr



Dana Village, Jordan by Gogoye, on Flickr





King Hussein Mosque - مسجد الملك الحسين by Mashhour Halawani, on Flickr



Jordan Dead Sea by Bertrand Gossart, on Flickr



Jordan - Aqaba - Aqabah - Al-Sharif Al-Hussein bin Ali Mosque - Most beautiful building in Aqaba by Lucie Debelkova, on Flickr



































Jordan - Wadi Rum - Aerial view from ballon at early morning light by dark2099, on Flickr



Handicraft seller in Petra by Juan Carlos Fajardo Juan, on Flickr



Aqaba by Klas-Herman Lundgren, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

Will visit petra one day InshaAllah .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Jeddah Gov. Prince Misha’al bin Majed kicked off the 10-day Jeddah Heritage festival Wednesday at Balad with the start of school spring break

The festival will also feature games for all age groups, traditional food, simulation of archaeological sites with 5D virtual glasses, Hejazi folklore, theater, dances, children’s programs and contests, museums, traditional coffee shops and food stalls and much more with a glimpse of history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Algeria:*




















































P1060809 by Yahia Melina, sur Flickr























Jardin d&#x27;essaie by Lyes Manseur, on Flickr




M&#x27;chounech, Biskra, Algérie by Habib Boucetta, on Flickr



01102016-IMG_9761 by Kori Ditmeyer, sur Flickr




Vue sur le Ksar de Ghardaïa depuis le Ksar de Melika by Ath Salem, sur Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Iraq:*

Baghdad Museum:






















Al-Kadhimiya Mosque in Baghdad:











Basra:






Renovated old buildings. Sadly most are in a bad state.











Babil:






The Marsh Arabs of Southern Iraq:












Ziggurat of Ur in Dhi Qar (Southern Iraq):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Yemen:*




Aden, Yemen by Donna's eye, on Flickr




yemen by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




Hug Cave-soqotra island-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




Yemen: Lever du jour sur le désert du Rub al khali. by claude gourlay, on Flickr




Soqotra168 by Alex Martin Ros, on Flickr




Dracaena cinnabari Woodland in Firmhim by Edoardo Scepi, on Flickr




landscape wadi dirhir-dixam plateau, soqotra island, yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




Manakha &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1582;&#1577; by Zakaria Alaya, on Flickr




img670 by Mark Schlegel, on Flickr




Qalansia, Socotra, Yemen by red_ink, on Flickr




yemen - ipp by mohamed Al bakri, on Flickr




yemen by mohamed Al bakri, on Flickr




the sultan's palace in the night-Seiyun-hadramawt-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




Socotra Island - a man walks along Shouab beach by sadaiche (Peter Franc), on Flickr




yemen-old sana'a city-&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1606;-&#1589;&#1606;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




beautiful terraces in the mountains the road to Taizz-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




view of the high old palaces with the yemenistyle in Sana'a, yemen, by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni near manakha-mountain haraz-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




jiblah-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni-burra mountain-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr

Yemen is a truly incredible country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Yemen:*




Yemen Felletti 33_00 by alfredo_felletti, on Flickr




yemen - sana'a by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr




Yemen, Socotra Beach by Hoops&amp;Yooyo, on Flickr




landscape of beautiful Yemen by Life Spirit, on Flickr




Wadi Doan. Hadramawt region, South Yemen by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr




Grand-Canyon-Village atop the rock by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr





Wadi Doan in Shibam, Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Shibam - Yemen by peterpeers - home alone, on Flickr




traditional yemeni house in al hajjarah, mountain haraz, yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




Yemen 091 by Zinaida M., on Flickr




swimming pool in natural rock at homhill, Soqotra Island, UNESCO, yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr





Far Away ~ Socotra Island, Yemen by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr




beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




Unfolding pure beautiness by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr




Wadi Ayhaft, Haggier Mountains by twiga_swala, on Flickr




YEMEN | MUKALLA by Sallam, on Flickr




Dar Al Hajar, Wadi Dhahr, Yemen by yeowatzup, on Flickr





beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr




Bab ul Yemen, Sana'a by twiga_swala, on Flickr




gun man and the beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Libya:*




Cyrene_034 by rick.gilbert, on Flickr




IMG_182 cyrene libya by colinscott, on Flickr




north african cruise-IMG_201 cyrene libya by colinscott, on Flickr




Ghadames old town panorama, Libya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr




Libya Leptis Magna 040 by Elli Pirelli, on Flickr




Sabratha Amphitheatre by bileu, on Flickr




Libya_4985_Tadrart_Acacus_Luca_Galuzzi_2007 by mlipyan, on Flickr




Umm El-Ma'a Oasis Lake ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr




Umm al-Maa Lake, Ubari, Libya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr



5, A Window to Mars 3! by Mansour Ali, on Flickr



private beach by Painzore, on Flickr




*LIBYA*_* by AbuSalah4you, on Flickr




*LIBYA*_* by AbuSalah4you, on Flickr




Libya by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr

The great Libyan and Arab hero/martyr Omar al-Mukhtar (ra):








1, The rocky city!! by Mansour Ali, on Flickr



7, Fragrance of the past!! by Mansour Ali, on Flickr



Leptis magna theatre by Mansour Ali, on Flickr



The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong. ~ Mahatma Gandhi by Mansour Ali, on Flickr



Qasr al-Haj قصر الحاج by Mansour Ali, on Flickr

May peace and stability soon reach our brothers and sisters in Libya, Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Libya:*




Tripoli Gold Market ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr



Libië 249 by LeoKoolhoven, on Flickr



Libië 207 by LeoKoolhoven, on Flickr



Libië 17 by LeoKoolhoven, on Flickr​


Libya by richard.mcmanus., on Flickr




The Brave Knights ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr




Souq Al-Mousher by Night ! by Bashar Shglila, on Flickr




#4, you have to go this w a y ! by Mansour Ali, on Flickr

*Beloved PALESTINE:*





&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1603;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577;: 412&#1607;&#1600; - 1021&#1605; by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr




Celebrations UN Bid, Ramallah, Nov 2012 by gri_mm, on Flickr

The Mosque of Prophet Ibrahim (AS) in Hebron, Palestine:




Ibrahimi Mosque by hanming_huang, on Flickr

Al-Aqsa capital of Palestine and the Al-Aqsa Mosque:




&#1583;&#1604;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1579;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1583;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1610;&#1601; by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr




La Coupole (Dôme) al Arwah by MUQADDASI, on Flickr




jerusalem by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr




Al-Aqsa (Inside - 1) by usaid.d800, on Flickr




Al-Aqsa (Inside - 5) by usaid.d800, on Flickr




IMG_2060 by clement.larrive, on Flickr




drapeau palestine by solidaire31, on Flickr




The Palestinians - 1880 by intasko, on Flickr




Palestine, 60 years of colonization by intasko, on Flickr 

@Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Cairo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Mohammed al-Faruqi great share brother. Hopefully the old part of Cairo will be protected.

*Oman:*




Muttrah Corniche #2 by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr



Sultan Qaboos Mosque by Daniela A Nievergelt, on Flickr






Summit celebrations by pvanschalkwyk1, on Flickr




September 12 by alSamhan, on Flickr




@ 200m high... Nakhal Fort in a cloudy day! by Beauty Eye, on Flickr



IMG_5311 Fort de Bahla - Oman by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr




salalah, Itin by sureshthrissur, on Flickr




Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr




Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr



Infinity pool by CruisAir, on Flickr

*Saudi Arabia:*



Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr
*



*

*Palestine:*



البائكة الجنوبية الشرقية: 412هـ - 1021م by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr

*Syria:*



by birklund, on Flickr

*Iraq:*



The Palace - ( An Najaf - Iraq) by Hussain Isa, on Flickr



Shrine of Husayn ibn ‘Alī, Karbala, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr

*Yemen:*



YEMEN - AlSaleh Mosque by Sallam, on Flickr

*UAE:*



Sheikh Zayed Mosque by [Jezza], on Flickr



Sheikh Zayed Mosque by Cal Holman, on Flickr



Mosque Sheikh Zayed / Abu Dhabi by !eberhard, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Morocco's ancient tradition of horsemanship represents bond between man and horse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilawal Bhutto

Pakistan.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

PakhtunBradar said:


> Pakistan.



Wrong thread I believe. I am being told that you are an Indian false-flagger. Kindly do not troll.

This is the first time that I am going to post photos of Mauritania. I do not think that this country has been covered in this thread as the only Arab country.

I am pleasantly surprised.











The Grand Mosque project in Nouakchott:


























Beach in Nouakchott:


































































Interestingly enough there is a quite significant Mauritanian diaspora in KSA (one of the largest in the world) and even we have Saudi Arabian citizens of Mauritanian origin, including a few famous clerical families. Mauritanian Arabic (Hassaniya) is also very much famous and well-liked and understandable by Near Eastern Arabs.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hassaniya_Arabic

There is also Chinguetti = شنقيط (World Unesco Heritage Site):

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinguetti

Videos of interest:





















Very nice.

@Arabi do you know of any documentaries about Mauritanians in KSA? I remember watching one ages ago but now I cannot find any!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

By: AP | Luxor | Published:September 9, 2017 5:54 pm




Mummies were found in the New Kingdom tomb that belongs to a royal goldsmith in a burial shaft [Nariman El-Mofty/AP]

http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...very-of-3500-years-old-tomb-in-luxor-4835801/


Egypt has announced the discovery in the southern city of Luxor of a pharaonic tomb belonging to a royal goldsmith who lived more than 3,500 years ago during the reign of the 18th dynasty.

The tomb is located on the west bank of the river Nile in a cemetery where noblemen and top government officials are buried.

Antiquities Minister Khaled el-Anany said the tomb is not in good condition, but it contains a statue of the goldsmith and his wife as well as a funerary mask. He said a shaft in the tomb contained mummies belonging to ancient Egyptian people who lived during the 21st and 22nd dynasties.

The tomb was discovered by Egyptian archeologists and the fanfare surrounding Saturday’s announcement is designed to boost Egypt’s slowly recovering tourism industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hindustani78 said:


> By: AP | Luxor | Published:September 9, 2017 5:54 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummies were found in the New Kingdom tomb that belongs to a royal goldsmith in a burial shaft [Nariman El-Mofty/AP]
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...very-of-3500-years-old-tomb-in-luxor-4835801/
> 
> 
> Egypt has announced the discovery in the southern city of Luxor of a pharaonic tomb belonging to a royal goldsmith who lived more than 3,500 years ago during the reign of the 18th dynasty.
> 
> The tomb is located on the west bank of the river Nile in a cemetery where noblemen and top government officials are buried.
> 
> Antiquities Minister Khaled el-Anany said the tomb is not in good condition, but it contains a statue of the goldsmith and his wife as well as a funerary mask. He said a shaft in the tomb contained mummies belonging to ancient Egyptian people who lived during the 21st and 22nd dynasties.
> 
> The tomb was discovered by Egyptian archeologists and the fanfare surrounding Saturday’s announcement is designed to boost Egypt’s slowly recovering tourism industry.



I am not trying to be rude here but I think that you have missed the purpose of this thread. This thread's purpose is to post photos of Arab countries. What you have posted is off-topic albeit interesting. It deserves its own thread in fact.



Hindustani78 said:


>



What is the purpose of posting the leader of Hamas in this thread? Have I missed something?

Kindly delete your two posts as they are off-topic. Please don't take the content of my post to heart as I do appreciate some of your posts and threads that you write and create.

Your post 738 is fitting in this thread for example.

*May I ask why you have ignored the post that I have just reposted (just deleted the same older post) again?
*
I will try again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Oman:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

^^ Look at all that greenery.



Saif al-Arab said:


>



If one didn't know better, you'd think this was Hawaii or something, not Oman. Incredible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

People of Najran take part in National Day celebrations on Saturday. — SPA






 
People of Najran take part in National Day celebrations on Saturday. — SPA






 
People of Najran take part in National Day celebrations on Saturday. — SPA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JKangoroo

We should seperate africa and the middle east in the future !!!


----------



## Hindustani78

Agence France-Presse, Sydney, Sep 28 2017, 12:38 IST




She said King Salman's historic decree this week allowing women to drive from next June brought her to tears. Image: Manal al-Sharif via Twitter


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> ^^ Look at all that greenery.
> 
> 
> 
> If one didn't know better, you'd think this was Hawaii or something, not Oman. Incredible.



Oman is a jewel. I can recommend watching Anthony Bourdain's episode from when he visited Oman earlier this year.



Hindustani78 said:


> People of Najran take part in National Day celebrations on Saturday. — SPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of Najran take part in National Day celebrations on Saturday. — SPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of Najran take part in National Day celebrations on Saturday. — SPA



Nice photo and beautiful Arabian horses but I will try once again. Did you not understand what was written earlier in this thread?



JKangoroo said:


> We should seperate africa and the middle east in the future !!!



What are you blabbering about?



Hindustani78 said:


> Agence France-Presse, Sydney, Sep 28 2017, 12:38 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said King Salman's historic decree this week allowing women to drive from next June brought her to tears. Image: Manal al-Sharif via Twitter



What are you doing? Are you a bot or just a spammer?


----------



## Hindustani78

Oct 13, 2017 13:13 IST













9/10
*Shi'ite clerics talk at al-Sayed al-Yazdi school run by the Hawza al-Ilmiyya in Najaf, Iraq. Following a slump in enrolments during the Saddam regime, the Najaf Hawza and its schools, under the chancellorship of Ayatollah Sistani host around 13,000 students. The curriculum has also seen updates to include modern subjects as well as inter faith and inter sectarian initiatives. (Abdullah Dhiaa Al-deen / REUTERS)*




9/10
*Shi'ite clerics walk outside the Imam Hussein and Imam Abbas shrines in Karbala, Iraq. According to faculty at the Hawza al-Ilmiyya the school holds a high rank at the heart of society. Its impact reduces the moral degeneration and irregularities of life, creating a culture among people aimed at reinforcing relationships between different sects away from discrimination. (Abdullah Dhiaa Al-deen / REUTERS)*




9/10
*Shi’ite clerics study at al-Gharawiya school run by the Hawza al-Ilmiyya in Najaf, Iraq. For more than 1,000 years, the Hawza al-Ilmiyya south of Baghdad has been one of the hearts of Shi’ite Islamic scholarship, training clerics who lead Shi’ite communities across the Muslim world. (Abdullah Dhiaa Al-deen / REUTERS)*




9/10
*Shi’ite clerics engage in dialogue at al-Sayed al-Yazdi school run by the Hawza al-Ilmiyya in Najaf, Iraq. Shi’ites, the majority sect in Iraq, were repressed under Saddam Hussein, but now lead the Iraqi government since his ouster in 2003. Clerics trained at the Hawza have wide social and political influence, both inside Iraq and abroad. (Abdullah Dhiaa Al-deen / REUTERS)*




9/10
*A Shi’ite cleric (L) speaks to a student at Ibn al-Fahd al-Heli school run by the Hawza al-Ilmiyya in Karbala, Iraq. Thousands of students, from teenage boys to university graduates study Islam at its schools in the holy cities of Najaf and Kerbala. (Abdullah Dhiaa Al-deen / REUTERS)*




9/10
*Shi’ite clerics study at al-Gharawiya school run by the Hawza al-Ilmiyya in Najaf, Iraq. In the Najaf school, a typical day will see clerics in flowing black robes and white turbans giving lectures to groups of students sitting on the floor of a great hall, lined with pointed arches and elaborate mosaics (Abdullah Dhiaa Al-deen / REUTERS)*




9/10
*A Shi’ite cleric holds a turban, headgear symbolic of the clergy at al-Sayed al-Yazdi school run by the Hawza al-Ilmiyya in Najaf, Iraq. This year, around 200 fully fledged clerics will graduate, completing a process that requires at least ten years of study. (Abdullah Dhiaa Al-deen / REUTERS)*




9/10
*Shi’ite clerics study at al-Sayed al-Yazdi school run by the Hawza al-Ilmiyya in Najaf, Iraq. The Karbala school teaches around 250 students each year, and in Najaf there are more than 1000. Together they are served by a faculty of around 90 teachers. (Abdullah Dhiaa Al-deen / REUTERS)*




9/10
*A Shi'ite cleric reads a book at a library in Najaf, south of Baghdad, Iraq. Students are given instruction in subjects including Islamic jurisprudence, philosophy, theology, logic and interpreting Islam’s holy book, the Quran. (Abdullah Dhiaa Al-deen / REUTERS)*




9/10
*Abdul Hussain Jassim Al Aboudi, 60, a student at al-Gharawiya school run by the Hawza al-Ilmiyya, holds a book, in Najaf, Iraq. (Abdullah Dhiaa Al-deen / REUTERS)*




9/10
*Shi'ite clerics talk at al-Sayed al-Yazdi school run by the Hawza al-Ilmiyya in Najaf, Iraq. Following a slump in enrolments during the Saddam regime, the Najaf Hawza and its schools, under the chancellorship of Ayatollah Sistani host around 13,000 students. The curriculum has also seen updates to include modern subjects as well as inter faith and inter sectarian initiatives. (Abdullah Dhiaa Al-deen / REUTERS)*


----------



## Hindustani78

The Imilchil Marriage Festival takes place at Imilchil, which is located high up in the lake plateau of the Middle Atlas Mountains in Morocco. The legendary tale of the Imilchil Marriage Festival says there were two young people who fell in love from enemy tribes. Their family would not allow them to marry. Out of grief, they wept bitterly day and night. These tears created two individual lakes. One lake was "Isli", meaning bridegroom and the other, "Tislit", meaning bride. (Photo: AP)






Berber merchants wait for customers at a cattle market during the annual festival of Imilchil. Imilchil is located high up in the lake plateau of the Middle Atlas Mountains in Morocco. (Photo: AP)





A band plays traditional music to attendees of the annual festival of Imilchil, that takes place in a small village in Morocco's Atlas mountains. What started as an annual marriage festival has become an economic boon for the tiny Berber village tucked into in the foothills of Morocco's Atlas Mountains. Today, the event is arranged to coincide with a large three-day market that marks the end of the harvest season. (Photo: AP)




A couple wait to legalize their marriage during the annual festival of Imilchil. The festival primarily sees Berber tribal clans who have a strong sense of culture and tradition that has been preserved for decades. (Photo: AP)




Berber villagers shop for garments at the annual festival of Imilchil, a small village in Morocco's Atlas mountains. Traditionally, a nod and a wink is the unspoken language between men and women at the festival to show interest. Men are usually assisted by a friend in choosing a bride and overcoming any shyness. Once they receive a gesture from a female, if they agree, they may hold hands to show intent. However, letting go of ones hand signals rejection. (Photo: AP)




A caretaker cleans outside the mausoleum of Sidi Hmad Mghani, a local saint. According to customs, if a bride says the magic phrase, "you have captured my liver or my liver pines for you", it means that she has found her love. Liver not the heart is considered the location of true love because in Berber culture it is believed that a healthy liver aids digestion and promotes well-being. (Photo: AP)




A man seeks a blessing at the mausoleum of Sidi Hmad Mghani. The legendary tale of the Imilchil Marriage Festival says there were two young people who fell in love from enemy tribes. Their family would not allow them to marry. Out of grief, they wept bitterly day and night. These tears created two individual lakes. One lake was "Isli", meaning bridegroom and the other, "Tislit", meaning bride. (Photo: AP)




Colorful rugs are put on display for sale at the annual festival of Imilchil. As well as being the place to choose a potential spouse, the Moussem of Imilchil operates as a fair or a big market, with artisans and farmers offering their produce to a wider market than is available at the weekly Souk. (Photo: AP)




Berber merchants selling utensils wait for customers at the annual festival of Imilchi. (Photo: AP)




A family drives home after buying good from the annual festival of Imilchil, a small village in Morocco's Atlas Mountains. What started as an annual marriage festival has become an economic boon for a tiny Berber village tucked into in the foothills of Morocco's Atlas Mountains. Today, the event is arranged to coincide with a large three-day market that marks the end of the harvest season. (Photo: AP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Jebel Jais mountain in Ras Al Khaima, UAE. The attraction aims to make Ras Al Khaimah a destination for adventure travel in the Middle East.

*Set to open in the United Arab Emirates’ northernmost emirate Ras Al Khaimah, the zip line will propel riders off the UAE’s highest mountain peak, Jebel Jais, which stands nearly 2,000 m (6,561 feet) above sea level. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

THE Al-Namas Heritage Museum of the Saudi Commission for Tourism and National Heritage (SCTH) is considered one of the main, diversified museums in the Kingdom.

The museum contains about 1,500 various archeological exhibits that show the nature of Al-Namas inhabitants.

The museum consists of 4 floors divided into halls, which include agricultural tools, cooking utensils, a hall for leather crafts, a room for women’s jewelry, clothing, and also other for men’s clothes, weapons and rifles; and another two rooms that represent the old council. The museum contains rock inscriptions dating back to ancient times, including Thamudian inscriptions and Islamic inscriptions dating back to the third century according to Hijra calendar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Mohamed Ajar, a prominent resistance leader during France’s decades-long occupation of Morocco, died Wednesday in Casablanca at the age of 97, according to sources close to him.

Affectionately known as “Said Bonaeilat”, Ajar had been receiving treatment at a Casablanca hospital for more than a month when he passed away.

Ajar was born in 1920 in the town of Tafraout in Morocco’s southern Sous region.

While in Casablanca, he joined the local resistance against the French occupation, at which point he first began using his well-known nom du guerre, Said Bonaeilat.

In 1944, Ajar joined the Istiqlal Party -- Morocco’s first political party -- before helping to establish the National Union of Popular Forces (NUPF), which broke away from the Istiqlal Party in the mid-1950s.

In 1956, after 44 years of French occupation, Morocco regained its political independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

CHABAISH, Iraq: In the southern marshlands of Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Pride of place: A reproduction of a rare Koran manuscript at the Sharjah International Book Fair. The original has been carbon-dated to between A.D. 468 and A.D. 645. | Photo Credit:  SIBF 





The reproduction of a rare Koran manuscript was a particular highlight. On display at the University of Birmingham stand, it is a copy of the original, carbon-dated to between A.D. 468-645.

Sharjah is staking claim in as many words to being the ‘Islamic cultural capital’ and the ‘cultural capital of the Arab world’, priding in its “ever-increasing international status as a source of knowledge, positivity and ambition”, as Ahmed Al-Ameri, Chairman of the Sharjah Book Authority (SBA) said. The city has been named Unesco’s World Book Capital 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1191691/saudi-arabia

RIYADH: Archaeologists have announced a number of discoveries and phenomena in various parts of the Kingdom on the sidelines of the first Saudi Antiquities Forum which ended on Thursday.

One of these is a 1,000-year-old gold dinar struck in 453 AH, and uncovered by an archaeologist at King Saud University, local media reported.

The gold dinar, an Islamic medieval gold coin, was found only 20 centimeters below the surface at the archaeological site.

A new astronomical phenomenon linked to the Rajajil site was also found, in addition to six other Fatimid coins, glass bottles with writings dating back to the reign of the Caliph Al-Mustansir, part of a red agate pottery, and decorative beads.

Rajajil, often called the Stonehenge of Saudi Arabia, is a mysterious ancient site located on a sandstone terrace some 20 kilometers south of the center of Sakakah, the capital of Al-Jouf province, and a few kilometers south of Qarah village.


Archaeological excavations had revealed that Rajajil is indeed a burial site, but its true importance is “probably its role in the transition of lifestyles from nomadism toward sedentarism induced by climate changes on the Arabian Peninsula.

Archaeological investigation in the Al-Hajjar area also revealed the existence of 17 tombs with the names of 14 sculptors who worked in Madain Saleh, the first world heritage site of Saudi Arabia. The archaeological tombs in the area bore artistic inscriptions.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...ypt-s-luxor/story-39GrAtkl8CsUaaLS6uLMMI.html
*Wall inscriptions suggest the tombs date to the 18th dynasty, pharaohs who ruled some 3,500 years ago*

Updated: Dec 09, 2017 20:38 IST

Associated Press, Luxor




A file photo Skulls and hands are seen next to coffin in the tomb of Amenemhat, a goldsmith from the New Kingdom, at the Draa Abu-el Naga necropolis near the Nile city of Luxor, south of Cairo, Egypt on September 9.(REUTERS/Representative image)

Egypt on Saturday announced the discovery of two small ancient tombs in the southern city Luxor dating back some 3,500 years and hoped it will help the country’s efforts to revive its ailing tourism sector.

The tombs, located on the west bank of the river Nile in a cemetery for noblemen and top officials, are the latest discovery in the city famed for its temples and tombs spanning different dynasties of ancient Egyptian history.

“It’s truly an exceptional day,” Antiquities Minister Khaled al-Anani said. “The 18th dynasty private tombs were already known. But it’s the first time to enter inside the two tombs.”

Al-Anani said the discoveries are part of the ministry’s efforts to promote Egypt’s vital tourism industry, partially driven by antiquities sightseeing, that was hit hard by extremist attacks and political turmoil following the 2011 uprising.





Egyptian archaeological technicians restore a mummy wrapped in linen, found at the newly discovered "Kampp 150" tomb at Draa Abul Naga necropolis on the west Nile bank of the southern Egyptian city of Luxor, about 650 kilometres (400 miles) south of the capital Cairo, on December 9, 2017. (AFP)

The ministry said one tomb has a courtyard lined with mud-brick and stone walls and contains a six-meter (yard) burial shaft leading to four side chambers. The artifacts found inside were mostly fragments of wooden coffins. Wall inscriptions and paintings suggest it belongs to era between the reigns King Amenhotep II and King Thutmose IV, both pharaohs of the 18th dynasty.





An Egyptian guard stands next to a funeral mural inside a newly discovered tomb on Luxor's West Bank known as "KAMPP 161" during an announcement for the Egyptian Ministry of antiquities about new discoveries in Luxor, Egypt, Saturday, Dec. 9, 2017. (AP)

The other tomb has five entrances leading to a rectangular hall and contains two burial shafts located in the northern and southern sides of the tomb.

Among the artifacts found inside are funerary cones, painted wooden funerary masks, clay vessels, a collection of some 450 statues and a mummy wrapped in linen who was likely of a top official. A cartouche carved on the ceiling bears the name of King Thutmose I of the early 18th dynasty.

The Antiquities Ministry has made a string of discoveries since the beginning of 2017 in several provinces across Egypt — including the tomb of a royal goldsmith in the same area and belonging to the same dynasty, whose work was dedicated to the ancient Egyptian god Amun.

Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
An ancient picture wall is found that belongs to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )





Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
An ancient wooden face mask is found in new two tombs, that belongs to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )





Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
Egyptian Minister of Antiquities Khaled El-Anany (C) makes a speech about the discovery of new two tombs, belongs to18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )




 
Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
An ancient mummified body is seen that belongs to18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )





Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
Ancient tablets and pieces are seen that belong to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )




 
Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
LUXOR, EGYPT - DECEMBER 09: Visitors take photos of an ancient picture wall that belongs to the 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )






Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
An ancient picture wall is found that belongs to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )





 
Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
Ancient statues are found in new two tombs, that belong to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )





Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
Egyptian archaeologists restore wooden tombs that belong to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )




Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
An ancient picture wall is found that belongs to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )






Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
An ancient wooden face mask is found in new two tombs, that belongs to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )





 
Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
LUXOR, EGYPT - DECEMBER 09: An ancient wooden statue is found in new two tombs, that belongs to the 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )




Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
An ancient picture wall is found that belongs to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )






Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
Visitors look on an ancient picture wall that belongs to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )


----------



## Hindustani78

Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
An ancient wooden statue is found in new two tombs, that belongs to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )





Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
Ancient wooden statues are found in new two tombs, that belong to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )

 





 
Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
Ancient wooden statues are found in new two tombs, that belong to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )










Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
Ancient wooden statues and a tablet are found in new two tombs, that belong to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )






 
Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
An ancient wooden statue is found in new two tombs, that belongs to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )










Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
Egyptian skulls and bones are found in new two tombs, that belongs to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )





 


Egyptian archaeologists discover two tombs from 18th Dynasty pharaohs
An ancient wooden face mask is found in new two tombs, that belongs to 18th Dynasty pharaohs (B.C. 1550-1292) in Dra Abu el-Naga district of Luxor, Egypt on December 09, 2017. ( Ibrahim Ramadan - Anadolu Agency )


----------



## Hindustani78

MADINAH: A new “Camp Fire” festival started on Wednesday, Dec. 6 in Suwaydrah, about 50 kilometers east of Madinah.


----------



## Hindustani78

* King Fahd National library restores thousands of ancient documents*
ARAB NEWS | *Published — *Monday 18 December 2017
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1210766/saudi-arabia






JEDDAH: The King Fahd National Library has contributed to the restoration and photocopying of more than 12,000 manuscripts and tens of thousands of documents and materials dating back more than 900 years, then sterilizing them with ozone gas.

The move aims to preserve and restore the items from the damage they have suffered over time.
The restoration department “deals with the documents and manuscripts it receives from government agencies and individuals,” said its director, Abdullah Al-Ahmad.

“Each item goes through a complex process of six stages, beginning with sterilization, treatment, restoration, microfilm and digital photography, until the binding stage.”


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1212796/saudi-arabia#photo/2

MADINAH: The Qur’an exhibition held in Madinah, in cooperation with Samaya Holding, aims to introduce the content of the Qur’an accurately according to a system of techniques which follows a museum exhibition style.

The exhibition involves the participation of the King Fahd Complex for the Printing of the Holy Qur’an, the General Presidency for the affairs of the Grand Mosque and the Prophet’s Mosque, King Abdul Aziz Foundation for Research and Archives, King Abdul Aziz General Library in Madinah, King Saud University, and King Abdul Aziz University.

The sub-goals include the call for learning and teaching Qur’an; highlighting the greatness of the Qur’an; understanding the history of Qur’an, displaying the special technologies of the Qur’an; and demonstrating the efforts of the Kingdom in caring for the Qur’an.

Hamzah Abdul-Karim, the supervisor of the exhibition, told Arab News that the Qur’an exhibition contains many manuscripts and modern technologies which suit the needs of society, including manuscripts written on gazelle’s skin and others written by Hafez Osman, who wrote 106 manuscripts of the Qur’an and passed away while writing the 107th.

Another unique manuscript was written by Ghulam Mohiuddin about 200 years ago, which was carried on four camels from Afghanistan to Madinah due to its heavy weight. The manuscript is one-and-a-half meters long and one meter wide, and weighs 154 kilograms. There is a translation in Persian at the bottom of each page.

Abdul-Karim added that the exhibition is held in 12 halls, and there are interpreters to many languages including English, French, Persian, Turkish, Urdu, Indonesian, Pashtu and Malawian. He also noted that a large number of pilgrims visit the exhibition during Umrah and Hajj seasons, with the number of visitors reaching 10.000 daily during Hajj season. Moreover, people from around 150 nations visited the exhibition.

Visitors to the Qur’an exhibition in Madinah have been amazed at the talents of the Egyptian Qur’an calligrapher Hani Al-Tawil who displays his skills to visitors. Tawil told Arab News that he masters the Naskh and Diwani styles of the Arabic alphabet, as well as six other types of calligraphy.


----------



## ezerdi2

Snow covered the sand dunes in algerian sahara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

@Hindustani78 , nice thread but North Africa is not Arab, you shoul change the title to the A peninsula and the Muslim world...Moroccan, Algerian ant Tunisian. Algerians are celebrating Yannayer officially for the first time since the indépendance...North Africa is Berber, not Arab!


----------



## Muhammed45

JKangoroo said:


> You right i don't know why pk defence don't seperate the near eastern countries with those North african shitholes egypt, libya, tunisia, algeria, morocco those countries are undeveloped as hell and they don't belong to the middle eastern thread Please again seperate North africa and the middle east they both have different cultures and interrests !!!


I thought UAE's fighter jets are already busy with bombing the shit out of Libyan infrastructures.

N.Africa could be heaven. Believe me, Arab monarchs are still killing poorest Arab people by supplying ISIS and Nusra-Qaeda, as much as N.Africa stays away from the shitholes in middle east, it would be even safer. No need to tell you about Yemen, destroyed by Arab monarchs, just to remind. No offense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> @Hindustani78 , nice thread but North Africa is not Arab, you shoul change the title to the A peninsula and the Muslim world...Moroccan, Algerian ant Tunisian. Algerians are celebrating Yannayer officially for the first time since the indépendance...North Africa is Berber, not Arab!


Well... Berber became a minority... N-Africans are mostly of Arab descent and Arab culture...
At least what the genetical studies found... if I remember well, it's a research from the university of OXford, with Alger , Tunis and Tanger.
Berbers ar emostly concentrated in South ALgeria and Morroco, in the other hand Tunis, have only a few percent, near the ALgerian-Tunisian border. As for Libya, almost none.

But still, except that, we do not have anything to do with ME...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JKangoroo

mohammad45 said:


> I thought UAE's fighter jets are already busy with bombing the shit out of Libyan infrastructures.
> 
> N.Africa could be heaven. Believe me, Arab monarchs are still killing poorest Arab people by supplying ISIS and Nusra-Qaeda, as much as N.Africa stays away from the shitholes in middle east, it would be even safer. No need to tell you about Yemen, destroyed by Arab monarchs, just to remind. No offense


Uae has bombed isis mr. Defender of daesh the libyan war is now since 6 Years over ! There is percentage of jihadist who join Terror Groups like Al Qaida al nusra and all these Terror organisations most of them were North africans


----------



## JKangoroo

JKangoroo said:


> Uae has bombed isis mr. Defender of daesh the libyan war is now since 6 Years over ! There is percentage of jihadist who join Terror Groups like Al Qaida al nusra and all these Terror organisations most of them were North africans


!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

JKangoroo said:


> !
> View attachment 447437


hahhah

Look at Algeria man! A world of words within a single image


----------



## JKangoroo

mohammad45 said:


> hahhah
> 
> Look at Algeria man! A world of words within a single image


Well, there are terrorist in algeria Too algerian Migrants in france join Isis


----------



## Ceylal

HannibalBarca said:


> Well... Berber became a minority... N-Africans are mostly of Arab descent and Arab culture...
> At least what the genetical studies found... if I remember well, it's a research from the university of OXford, with Alger , Tunis and Tanger.
> Berbers ar emostly concentrated in South ALgeria and Morroco, in the other hand Tunis, have only a few percent, near the ALgerian-Tunisian border. As for Libya, almost none.
> 
> But still, except that, we do not have anything to do with ME...


Bullshit, the last DNA analysis of Tunisian , where Arabs settled in Carthage before the invasion of North Africa, showed less than 4% of the population were Arab descents, Algeria and Morocco, their number doesn’t even register..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> Bullshit, the last DNA analysis of Tunisian , where Arabs settled in Carthage before the invasion of North Africa, showed less than 4% of the population were Arab descents, Algeria and Morocco, their number doesn’t even register..


Not my finding... so... take it as it is... other studies say otherwise... But that's what we get...



Ceylal said:


> Bullshit, the last DNA analysis of Tunisian , where Arabs settled in Carthage before the invasion of North Africa, showed less than 4% of the population were Arab descents, Algeria and Morocco, their number doesn’t even register..



*J-P209*
Haplogroup J (Y-DNA) distribution
Haplogroup J-P209 is believed to have arisen roughly 31,700 years ago in Southwest Asia (Middle East) (31,700±12,800 years ago according to Semino 2004). Haplogroup J-P209 is found in greatest concentration in Southwestern Arabian Peninsula. Outside of this region, haplogroup J-P209 has a presence in North Africa: Algeria (up to 35%) (Semino 2004), Tunisia (up to 31%),[52] Morocco (up to 20%) (Semino 2004), Egypt (up to 20%) (Luis 2004)

so in this day...someone being "pure" of somthing is rare... we , in that region, a bit of everything...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

HannibalBarca said:


> Not my finding... so... take it as it is... other studies say otherwise... But that's what we get...
> 
> 
> 
> *J-P209*
> Haplogroup J (Y-DNA) distribution
> Haplogroup J-P209 is believed to have arisen roughly 31,700 years ago in Southwest Asia (Middle East) (31,700±12,800 years ago according to Semino 2004). Haplogroup J-P209 is found in greatest concentration in Southwestern Arabian Peninsula. Outside of this region, haplogroup J-P209 has a presence in North Africa: Algeria (up to 35%) (Semino 2004), Tunisia (up to 31%),[52] Morocco (up to 20%) (Semino 2004), Egypt (up to 20%) (Luis 2004)
> 
> so in this day...someone being "pure" of somthing is rare... we , in that region, a bit of everything...


That is not true..



HannibalBarca said:


> Not my finding... so... take it as it is... other studies say otherwise... But that's what we get...
> 
> 
> 
> *J-P209*
> Haplogroup J (Y-DNA) distribution
> Haplogroup J-P209 is believed to have arisen roughly 31,700 years ago in Southwest Asia (Middle East) (31,700±12,800 years ago according to Semino 2004). Haplogroup J-P209 is found in greatest concentration in Southwestern Arabian Peninsula. Outside of this region, haplogroup J-P209 has a presence in North Africa: Algeria (up to 35%) (Semino 2004), Tunisia (up to 31%),[52] Morocco (up to 20%) (Semino 2004), Egypt (up to 20%) (Luis 2004)
> 
> so in this day...someone being "pure" of somthing is rare... we , in that region, a bit of everything...


I have a recent article in one of these thread. I will found it and direct you to it..



mohammad45 said:


> I thought UAE's fighter jets are already busy with bombing the shit out of Libyan infrastructures.
> 
> N.Africa could be heaven. Believe me, Arab monarchs are still killing poorest Arab people by supplying ISIS and Nusra-Qaeda, as much as N.Africa stays away from the shitholes in middle east, it would be even safer. No need to tell you about Yemen, destroyed by Arab monarchs, just to remind. No offense


Just not the UAE planes piloted by Turcs and western mercenaries, as well as eastern Européens, meaning Haftar jets..
Lybia is so much a mess that there is no power that can stitch it together...and certainly not the Arabs...they can’t even subdue the Houthis, armed with AK’s and barefooted..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1234171/saudi-arabia
RIYADH: The oud is a very ancient instrument that has its ancestors in Babylon, Mesopotamia and Persia. It is a mystical instrument known for its enticing sounds and mesmerizing tunes which has captivated audiences for thousands of years.

The oud went through much development, especially when a famous musician from Baghdad went to Iberia, after which the instrument ventured into the Western world.

The director of the Saudi Heritage Preservation Society, Abdul Rahman Al-Aidan, tells the story of the selling of the oud belonging to the artist Tariq Abdul Hakim.

It started when the team from the Society visited Tariq Abdul Hakim’s son, Sultan, in his father’s museum. Once they laid eyes on the oud, the idea of selling it was presented to him, and he agreed.

During a ceremony honoring the artist in February 2017, the idea was implemented, and the oud was auctioned. So far, it the most valuable musical instrument to be sold in Saudi Arabia — for SR500,000 ($133,305).





Tariq Abdul Hakim’s oud was sold for half a million riyals. (social media)

Sami Fortune, a musical instrument enthusiast, said: “It’s really unusual for an oud to sell for so much. There are some famous ouds that tend to sell for large amounts. Antiques in general are valued because of rarity and age, or because of their previous owner. The maximum price for an oud which I’ve heard of is £10,000 ($14,155). This is quite a jump up from that.”

The lady who bought the oud donated it to the Museum of Historical Performing Arts in Jeddah, which is associated with the Society.

Al-Aidan exclaimed: “This oud is one of the most valuable musical instruments since it belonged to the private collection of the late artist Tareq Abdul-Hakeem, and has appeared often on screen.”

He explained that the association has set up a program, “Taraneem,” to annually honor artistic symbols and celebrate works that have influenced our artistic heritage.

Al-Aidan pointed out that “Taraneem” began in 2015, and honored artists such as Toha and Ibtisam Lutfi, in addition to the artist Tariq Abdul Hakim.

Sultan bin Tariq Abdul Hakim praised the efforts of the Society and its role in preserving the Saudi national heritage, especially the Museum of Performing Arts project, which will display the archives and holdings of his father, the late artist.

A TV drama series will be produced about the life of Tareq Abdul Hakim and his artistic career in Saudi, Egypt, Lebanon and Syria.

It was confirmed that Sultan and his siblings welcomed the reintroduction of their father’s work by any artist in Saudi Arabia or the Arab world, without any financial conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## هيرون

Snow - Tabuk City of Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saudi Typhoon

هيرون said:


> Snow - Tabuk City of Saudi Arabia


الله حيه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Tunisia.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Really nice pictures, @Hamilcar .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Really nice pictures, @Hamilcar .



Thank you mate 
in case you or any of the brothers here decided to visit one day, few more pictures:

Aïn Soltane and El Feidja:




























































Beni M'Tir


















Aïn Draham

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Ichkeul



















Tunis



















































Kelibia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Djerba island






















Galite Islands


















Zembra and Zembretta islands

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hamilcar

a bit to the south now starting by Gafsa (Bouhedma)





































Tozeur





















Tataouine

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hamilcar

Tunisian Savanna (the last in North Africa)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> Zembra and Zembretta islands



This is unreal. A boater's dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

Downtown Tunis

Shot by Issam Slimen

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Hamilcar 

Great photos brother. Good to see this thread alive again.

KSA:
*
Photos solely from Asir Province in KSA*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*KSA:*






DJI_0005 copy by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr










Isolated bay in northern Hijaz:



جبل طيب اسم copy by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr



كشته بحريه by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr



شاطئ الخريبه by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr



١على الكورنيش by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr



المويلح by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr



قارب by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr



سياحه by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr



... by Fahad Almazyad, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*KSA:*

KSA is home to almost 2000 islands, the most in the region;











http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/d...saudi-arabia-to-develop-island-beach-resorts/





Sebastian Farmborough, _An Emerging Mystery_

https://www.thesolutionsjournal.com...of-saudi-arabia-through-a-photographers-lens/













http://blog.radissonblu.com/9-attractions-you-need-to-see-when-in-jizan/

A beach in Jeddah:





Ras Tanura beach in the Eastern Province:



Ras Tanura Beach by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr



Beaches of Saudi Arabia - Ras Tanura by Justin Scott, on Flickr

Neighborhoods nearby:
















Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr




فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr










Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*KSA:*

Asir province once again;


























































































One of the many traditional female dresses of Asir:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*KSA:
*
Asir province again;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Hamilcar
> 
> Great photos brother. Good to see this thread alive again.
> 
> KSA:
> *
> Photos solely from Asir Province in KSA*




Fantastic
why doesn't Saudi Arabia invest in tourism?
it has a lot to offer!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

Algiers capital of Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

@ezerdi2 , beautiful pictures..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

*Oran* (Algerian: wahran) is a major city on the Mediterranean coast in northwestern Algeria. The name comes from the Berber word Uhran meaning The Lions

The city has a population of 2 million, making it the second largest city in Algeria


----------



## Malik Alashter

ezerdi2 said:


> *Oran* (Algerian: wahran) is a major city on the Mediterranean coast in northwestern Algeria. The name comes from the Berber word Uhran meaning The Lions
> 
> The city has a population of 2 million, making it the second largest city in Algeria


Thanks for posting

This wahran better developed than Baghdad our capital let alone the rest of our cities that's what we got from the baath party and Saddam the Arab beloved cheif


----------



## ezerdi2

Malik Alashter said:


> Thanks for posting
> 
> This wahran better developed than Baghdad our capital let alone the rest of our cities that's what we got from the baath party and Saddam the Arab beloved cheif



Saddam is a madman he creates many enemy around him by attacking his neighbors iran, kuwait... No country can develop or grow economically without peaceful coexistence among its population stability are the essential components of nation-building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

*Constantine* in north-eastern Algeria. Slightly inland Regarded as the capital of eastern Algeria and the centre of its region making it the third largest city in the country after Algiers and Oran
The city is very picturesque with a number of bridges and a viaduct crossing the ravine. The ravine is crossed by four bridges

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Israeli minister Miri Regev, center, visiting the Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque in Abu Dhabi with UAE officials on October 29, 2018. (Courtesy Chen Kedem Maktoubi)​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

*Algerian lanscapes*
El Esnam, Bouira Province








El Kala, El Taref Province








Aïn Defla Province








Mila Province








Djanet Illizi Province








Sidi Bel Abbès Province








Jijel province








Tizi Ouzou Province








Timimoun Adrar Province








Chrea, Province of Blida

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

ezerdi2 said:


> *Algerian lanscapes*
> El Esnam, Bouira Province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Kala, El Taref Province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aïn Defla Province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mila Province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Djanet Illizi Province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidi Bel Abbès Province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jijel province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tizi Ouzou Province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timimoun Adrar Province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrea, Province of Blida


please more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darbari

Tears in eyes while watching the images of yemen


----------



## emir nissan gtr

Malik Alashter said:


> please more


what do you want to see exactly city or nature


----------

